# {مشاركة} يوكل للكور وجدران القص مقاومة كامل قوى القص القاعدي دون مشاركة الاطارات كيف تفسر ذلك



## د.م يوسف حميضة (4 ديسمبر 2014)

نقاش وتحليل زلزالي

- اعطى الكود في حال مشاركة اطارات عادية (ordinary frames)
في مقاومة الزلازل مع الجدران.
يمكن ان يوكل للكور والجدران القصية ابتلاع ومقاومة كامل قوى القص القاعدي دون مشاركة الاطارت وبشرط اجراء تحليل ( p - دلتا )
اذا تطلب ذلك

1- السؤال والتحليل رقم( 1)
كيف يمكن بواسطة البرامج حجب اعمدة الاطارات عن المشاركة
في مقاومة قوى القص القاعدي وابقاء مشاركة صلاباتها
بتحديد مركز الصلابة (CR) ومركزية( e) عزم الفتل(torsion)

2- السؤال والتحليل رقم( 2)
 نظريا وعلى الورق والاستعانة بالبرامج تم حجب مشاركة الاطارات
في مقاومة الزلازل واوكل للكور والجدران القصية ابتلاع ومقا ومة
كامل قوى الزلازل.

- كيف في الواقع الفعلى وعند حدوث الزلزال
فالبلاطة كما نعلم تعمل كديافرام (Diaphragm) صلب وستعطي اعمدة الاطارات حصتها في مقاومة الزلازل مع الجدرانوفق صلابتها 

- و الا كيف سنعلل ذلك مرة تشارك الاطارات بصلابتها في تحديد مركز
الصلابة ومقدار مركزية عزم الفتل
وبنفس الوقت نريدها ان لا تشارك في مقاومة قوة القص القاعدي.
كيف تفسر وتعلل ذلك؟



 [


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (4 ديسمبر 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> نقاش وتحليل زلزالي
> 
> - *اعطى الكود* في حال مشاركة اطارات عادية (ordinary frames)
> في مقاومة الزلازل مع الجدران.
> ...



*شكرا على المبادرة, موضوع قيم
نرجو تحديد الكود المقصود ورقم الفقرة ليتسنى لنا المتابعة.*


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (4 ديسمبر 2014)

م مثنى العزاوي قال:


> *شكرا على المبادرة, موضوع قيم
> نرجو تحديد الكود المقصود ورقم الفقرة ليتسنى لنا المتابعة.*


يمكنك مراجعة فقرات انواع وخاصية الاطارات ومشاركتها في مقاومة الزلازال وقيمة العامل R 
وخاصة الاطار العادي ( ordinary) بالاضافة الى تصميمات الزملاء ومداخلتهم في هذ الموقع والتي شاركنا بها كثيرا
حول عمل (modifier)
وعدم مشاركتهم للاطارات في المقاومة بل يوكل الى الكور والجدران القصية بمقاومة كامل قوى القص القاعدي

- اليك الكود السوري المرادف للكود الأمريكي ubc
انظر الملف البند رقم (4) وعدم مشاركة الاطارات في مقاومة الزلازل
- بانتظار مشاركتك كما وعدت


----------



## وسيمبوست (4 ديسمبر 2014)

​1- السؤال والتحليل رقم( 1)
​كيف يمكن بواسطة البرامج حجب اعمدة الاطارات عن المشاركة
في مقاومة قوى القص القاعدي وابقاء مشاركة صلاباتها
بتحديد مركز الصلابة​ (CR)​ ومركزية​( ​e)​ عزم الفتل(torsion)

​باعتقادي وبقدر ماأعلم أنه لايمكن حجب مشاركة الأعمدة مع ابقاء مشاركة صلابتها 
الا بطريقة واحدة (طبعا ليست تغيير modifiers)
وإنما بزيادة قيمة قوة القص 
فمثلا اذا كانت القوة 100 طن تتحمل منها الحوائط 80 طن والأعمدة 20 طن
نقوم بزيادة هذه القوة الى 125 طن
فتتحمل الحوائط حوالي 100 طن والأعمدة 25 طن 
وبالتالي تكون الحوائط قادرة على تحمل كامل قوة القص الحقيقية 100 طن بعد تصميمها دون مشاركة الأعمدة.
هذا والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلى وأعلم
​​


----------



## عمر عبدالله (4 ديسمبر 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> 1- السؤال والتحليل رقم( 1)
> كيف يمكن بواسطة البرامج حجب اعمدة الاطارات عن المشاركة
> في مقاومة قوى القص القاعدي وابقاء مشاركة صلاباتها
> 
> ...


من متابعتى لموضوعكم القيم نقاشات فى الزلازل اقدم الاجابة على هذا السؤال : ذكرتم فى الصفحة رقم 18 انه يمكن اخراج الاعمدة من مقاومة الزلازل بدون تغيير الصلابة ودون تغيير العزوم الناتجة من الحمولات الشاقولية بعمل release للعقدة فى اعلى العمود مع وضع قيمة shear force فى المربع بصفر .


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (4 ديسمبر 2014)

وسيمبوست قال:


> ​1- السؤال والتحليل رقم( 1)
> ​كيف يمكن بواسطة البرامج حجب اعمدة الاطارات عن المشاركة
> في مقاومة قوى القص القاعدي وابقاء مشاركة صلاباتها
> بتحديد مركز الصلابة​ (CR)​ ومركزية​( ​e)​ عزم الفتل(torsion)
> ...


شكرا على المشاركة:
- لكن في هذه الحالة لم نستفيد شيئا وعلى العكس زاد مقدار القص القاعدي 25طن
- وادخلنا مشاركة الاطارات بمقدار 20 طن زيادة
ويبقى الأفضل اقتصاديا وفق حالتك مشاركتها كاطارات عادية مع جدران القص وكل وفق صلابته.
لكن في حالتنا لا نريد مشاركة الاطارات مطلقا
واذا عدنا الى تغيير modifiers قد نجد الامكانية​
​تحياتي


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (4 ديسمبر 2014)

عمر عبدالله قال:


> من متابعتى لموضوعكم القيم نقاشات فى الزلازل اقدم الاجابة على هذا السؤال : ذكرتم فى الصفحة رقم 18 انه يمكن اخراج الاعمدة من مقاومة الزلازل بدون تغيير الصلابة ودون تغيير العزوم الناتجة من الحمولات الشاقولية بعمل release للعقدة فى اعلى العمود مع وضع قيمة shear force فى المربع بصفر .



- تمام ياسيد عمر بارك الله
نحن نخرج مشاركة اعمدة الاطارات من المشاركة بعمل release لشيرالزلازل shear force
ولا نغير في موديفاير الصلابة او العطالة Ig وهكذا تبقى مشاركة الاطارات بتحديد مركز الصلابة
ومقدار عزم الفتل الحقيقي بالا ضافة الى تحمل عزوم الانحناء في عقد الأعمدة من الأحمال الشاقولية
تحياتي


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (5 ديسمبر 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> نقاش وتحليل زلزالي
> 
> - اعطى الكود في حال مشاركة اطارات عادية (ordinary frames)
> في مقاومة الزلازل مع الجدران.
> ...



يتبع

3-{هل نحقق اي فائدة اقتصادية او سهولة التنفيذ بعدم مشاركة الاطارات
مع الحدران في مقاومة الزلازل}؟


4 - {هل يمكن مشاركة اطار واحد او اكثر وعدم مشاركة 
باقي الاطارات مع الجدران والكور في مقاومة الزلازل وكيف بالحاسب}​


----------



## alselk2010 (5 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا د.م يوسف ابو حميضة على هذا الموضوع الرائع 
حضرتك لدى معلومات قليلة فى انواع الانظمة المقاومة للزلازل وانا بصمم بنظام الحوائط فقط واتمنى من حضراتكم توضحوا لنا باقى الانظمة بحيث تصبح لدينا حلول اخرى نستخدمها لمقاومة الزلازل بسبب ثقل هذا النظام والاحتياج الى معظم الاحيان حوائط قص كثيرة مما يعوق المعمارى او تعوق الحركة للسيارات للجراجات وما اعلمه عن هذا النظام وتمثيله فى الايتابس كالتالى :
بالنسبة عند تطبيق نظام الحوائط فقط هو ان تتحمل الحوائط الخرسانية القوة الافقية للزلازل كلها دون مشاركة الاطارات معها وحتى يكون الموضوع واضح للجميع ونستفيد من هذا الموضوع قدر المستطاع ساقوم بتطبيق موديل على الايتابس لتوضح لنا الامور
وعند تمثيل الموديل على الايتابس اقوم بالاتى (باختصار):
1- ادخال Modifiers لقطاعات الاعمدة ---0.7
والكمرات ---0.5
والحوائط ---0.35
والبلاطات ---0.25
فى خصائص القطاع لكل عنصر 
2- عند رسم الاعمدة والكمرات فى الايتابس نختار Moment Releases ---> Pinned
كما بالصورة





وهذه مقارنة لتصميم الايتابس للحوائط بنفس التسليح للحالتين 
الحالة الاولى فى حالة عمل Release للاعمدة والكمرات فكانت النتائج كالتالى:




والحالة الثانية فى حالة عدم عمل Release للاعمدة والكمرات فكانت النتائج كالتالى:





وواضح ان D/C قلت كثيرا فى الحالة الثانية نظرا لمشاركة الكمرات والاعمدة 
وسؤالى هو :
فى هذا النظام هل يتم تعريف Modifiers للحوائط فقط لانها هى التى سوف تقاوم الزلازل فقط ام يتم تعريف Modifiers للعناصر كلها ايضا
السؤال الثانى عندما اقوم بعمل Check of Drift للمنشا هل يتم عمل Check فى حالة ان الاعمدة والكمر الغى تاثيرها 
ولا اعمل نفس الموديل ورجع تاثيرهم عند عمل Check of Drift لانى لاحظت وده اكيد ان Max drift كبير وبيطلع Unsafe فى الحالة الاولى اما لو شغلت تاثير الاعمدة والكمرات بيطلع Safe وبقيمة كبيرة كمان فلو انا شغال بنظام الحوائط فقط اعتمد على الحوائط ايضا فقط فى Check of Drift ولا اعمل نفس الموديل مع ادخال مشاركة الاعمدة والكمرات عشان اقدر اشيك عليه ارجو التوضيح 
هذا ما اعرفه عن تمثيل هذا النظام على الايتابس وهل من شىء اخر اقوم بعمله وهل توجد اشتراطات اخرى له اقوم بعملها ام لا
بالنسبة لسؤال حضرتك بالنسبة للاقتصادية هو طبعا نظام مكلف جدا حيث يستهلك خرسانات كثيرة كما يعوق كثيرا المعمارى وثقيل ايضا ولكن ميزته انه ليس له تفاصيل للوصلات كما ان اشاير الحديد فى الاعمدة تكون فوق السقف مباشرة بعكس الانظمة الاخرى التى تتطلب ان تكون اشاير الاعمدة فى المنتصف كنظام الاطارات وليس له اشتراطات للاكواد غير تسليح حوائط القص والحديد الادنى والاقصى للحوائط وبالتالى تنفيذ اسهل واسرع كما هو افضل بالنسبة للبلاد التى بها سوء تنفيذ او قصدى المشاريع الصغيرة التى يكون فيها عمالة غير مؤهله لتنفيذ الوصلات والاشتراطات التى توصى بها الاكواد والله اعلم


----------



## alselk2010 (5 ديسمبر 2014)

وبالنسبة لقيم Drift فى الحالتين 
فى الحالة الاولى كالتالى:




والحالة الثانية:




وكما هو واضح ان فى الحالة الاولى Drift Unsafe اما فى الحالة الثانية more Safe
بعد ان اضطررت الى زياده عدد الحوائط عشان يبقى امن ولكنه ايضا unafe فلو انا شغال بالنظام ده اشيك Drfit ازاى ارجو الرد


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (5 ديسمبر 2014)

alselk2010 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاك الله خيرا د.م يوسف ابو حميضة على هذا الموضوع الرائع
> حضرتك لدى معلومات قليلة فى انواع الانظمة المقاومة للزلازل وانا بصمم بنظام الحوائط فقط واتمنى من حضراتكم توضحوا لنا باقى الانظمة بحيث تصبح لدينا حلول اخرى نستخدمها لمقاومة الزلازل بسبب ثقل هذا النظام والاحتياج الى معظم الاحيان حوائط قص كثيرة مما يعوق المعمارى او تعوق الحركة للسيارات للجراجات وما اعلمه عن هذا النظام وتمثيله فى الايتابس كالتالى :
> بالنسبة عند تطبيق نظام الحوائط فقط هو ان تتحمل الحوائط الخرسانية القوة الافقية للزلازل كلها دون مشاركة الاطارات معها وحتى يكون الموضوع واضح للجميع ونستفيد من هذا الموضوع قدر المستطاع ساقوم بتطبيق موديل على الايتابس لتوضح لنا الامور
> ...


 
- في حال الاطارات عادية(ordinary) ولا تشارك مع الجدران والكور
كما في حالتك الأولي ما يهمنا مقاومة القص القاعدي في الجدران فقط
وليس اخراج الاطارات وصلابتها
1- صلابة الاطارات يحب ان تبقى موجودة لأنها تؤثر على عزم الفتل
2- عمل Modifiers لصلابة الأعمدة والعزوم=0 اصبحت تعمل كابولي
والعقد اصبحت مرنة ولذلك كانت الانتقالات والدرفت عندك كبيرة
وحتى عمل تحليل p- دلتا خطأ لأنك الغيت العزوم في الأعمدة
3- انت لاتحتاج عمل Modifiers للمقطع المتشقق لافي الجدران ولا في الأعمدة
هذا فقط في حال المطلوب تشكل مفاصل لدنة واطارات وجدران ذات مطاوعة عالية خاصة
- الحالة الثانية
في حال الاطارات عادية(ordinary) وتشارك مع الجدران قص عادية ordinary
كل وفق صلابته مع تحقيق الاشتراطات الزلزالية العادية من نسبة التسليح الى ربط
القواعد وغيرها
ولا تحتاج اي Modifiers تشابه طريقتك الثانية
- ومعظم ماتسأل عنه مغطى بالنقاشات السابقة
 والملخص المهم في حال اطارات وجدران ordinary
لاخراج الاطارات من المشاركة اعمل 1- دون تغيير الصلابة ودون تغيير العزوم الناتجة من الحمولات الشاقولية
بعمل release فقط للعقدة فى اعلى العمود مع وضع قيمة
shear force فى المربع= بصفر .​ 2- لا حاجة لتخفيضات المقطع المتشقق
3- تأكد من الحاجة لعمل تحليل p- دلتا
​


----------



## عمر عبدالله (6 ديسمبر 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> يتبع
> 
> 3-{هل نحقق اي فائدة اقتصادية او سهولة التنفيذ بعدم مشاركة الاطارات
> مع الحدران في مقاومة الزلازل}؟


لست متأكدا لكننى اعتقد انه فى حالة المبانى العالية فلاجل تصميم اقتصادى يجب مشاركة الاطارات لان الزيادة فى حجم وتسليح الاطارات لن يكون بالضخامة التى ستحدث فى تسليح جدران القص والكور عند اعتبارها تتحمل كامل قوى القص بمفردها .


----------



## alselk2010 (6 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا د.م يوسف حميضه على هذا العلم نسال الله ان يزيدك من فضله وعلمه
حضرتك قمت بعمل ما قلته كالتالى:
1-تم الغاء Modifiers للكمرات والاعمدة والحوائط والبلاطات 
مع عمل فقط Modifiers لل Shear force =0
كما بالصورة
وتم عمل Release للاعمدة Shear force in End 
كما يلى:




وكانت النتائج لنفس الحوائط بالتسليح كالتالى 




وكان نتيجة Drift كالتالى :Safe:75:




جزاك الله خيرا د.و يوسف حميضه على ما تعلمه لنا 
بعد اذن حضرتك ايه النظام الذى يلى هذا النظام ويكون اوفر اقتصاديا (اى مع مشاركة الاطارات وقله عدد الحوائط لاستخدامه ) مع قله فى التفاصيل للاشتراطات وما هى اشتراطاته


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (6 ديسمبر 2014)

عمر عبدالله قال:


> لست متأكدا لكننى اعتقد انه فى حالة المبانى العالية فلاجل تصميم اقتصادى يجب مشاركة الاطارات لان الزيادة فى حجم وتسليح الاطارات لن يكون بالضخامة التى ستحدث فى تسليح جدران القص والكور عند اعتبارها تتحمل كامل قوى القص بمفردها .



- طبعا في المباني العالية البرجية نحتاج الاطارات الخاصة المقاومة للعزوم
الى جانب جدران قصية خاصة وكور خاص( special)وقابلية تشكل المفاصل اللدنة

1- والاستفادة من خاصية dual system في تقليل الانتقالات وال drift
2- وكذلك خاصية تحسين المطاوعة والممطولية وتشكل المفاصل اللدنة
وتقليل قوة القص القاعدي باستعمال عامل R اكبرواستمرار تأمين عمل الجملة الانشائية
الى مابعد منطقة المرونة واستمرار مقاومتها في المنطقة اللدنة وتبديد وتشتيت
مقدار كبير من طاقة الزلزال.

3-كذلك يجب ان لاننسى في مناطق تشكل المفاصل اللدنة في الاطارات اوالجدران
يكون المقطع متشقق على كامال تواجد وطول او ارتفاع المقطع
ويجب عمل تدابير واشتراطات خاصة للتسليح الطولي في الكمرات الى الرأسي في
الجدران من حيث نسب التسليح العالىة واماكن الركوب والوصلات

- وفي المقطع المتشقق يجب مقاومة كامل قوى القص الأفقية الزلزالية
بالتسليح العرضاني فقط دون مشاركة مقاومة الخرسانة ان كان في
الاطارات او الجدران

- حيث يجب عمل تدابير واشتراطات خاصة في تسليح القص في اتاري
الكمرات والأعمدة الى التسليح الأفقي في الجدران وقد تتضاعف كمية
ونسب التسليح عن حال اطارات عادية(ordinary)


----------



## alselk2010 (6 ديسمبر 2014)

يبقى حضرتك النظام التالى على حسب فهمى الاوفر والافضل هو نظام Dual System مع الاهتمام ببعض الاشتراطات الخاصة به وممكن بعد اذن حضرتك ترفع لنا الكود السورى الماخوذ من الكود الامريكى للتوضيح اكثر 
حضرتك كنت رفعت لنا ملف به انواع الانظمة وقيمة المعامل R
وبالتالى نحن سننتقل الى النظام الثنائى 




طيب ازاى هعمل موديل على الايتابس يصف هذا النظام كنت قراءت فى موضوع (على حسب فهمى) انه هعمل 2 موديل 
الموديل الاول : الاطارات والحوائط ستقاوم مع بعضهم البعض القوة الافقية للزلازل على حسب صلابة كلا منهما واصمم الحوائط فى الموديل ده
والموديل الثانى :انا عندى مقدار القوة الافقية الكلية عند Base من الحالة الاولى اضربها *0.25 واقسم /القوة الافقية الكاملة يطلع Factor اضربه فى Specx case وكذلك فى Spec y case وبالتالى اصبحت القوة المؤثرة الافقية تمثل 0.25 من القوة الكلية ولكن كيف سيتم اهمال الحوائط فى الموديل اى ازاى اجعل الحوائط لا تتحمل اى عزوم فى هذا الموديل وما حال Modifiers هل سيتم ادخالها فى هذا النظام الان وبنفس القيم المعتادة وهل من امور نضيفها الى الموديل ايضا غير ذلك للوصول الى التمثيل الصحيح
اسف جدا لقد تثاقلت عليك كثيرا


----------



## Hazim Gad (6 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (6 ديسمبر 2014)

alselk2010 قال:


> يبقى حضرتك النظام التالى على حسب فهمى الاوفر والافضل هو نظام Dual System مع الاهتمام ببعض الاشتراطات الخاصة به وممكن بعد اذن حضرتك ترفع لنا الكود السورى الماخوذ من الكود الامريكى للتوضيح اكثر
> حضرتك كنت رفعت لنا ملف به انواع الانظمة وقيمة المعامل R
> وبالتالى نحن سننتقل الى النظام الثنائى
> 
> ...



- الغاية من عرض الجدول ليس الا اثبات انه مسموح ومقبول مقاومة كامل 
قوة القص القاعدي بالجدران دون الاطارات كما طلب أحد الزملاء

- اما بالنسبة لأنواع الاطارات ومقدار مشاركتها فيجب الرجوع الى الكود
المحلي او العالمي المطلوب التصميم وفقه حيث تتواجد انواع وخاصية الاطارات
- لأن بعض الكودات قد لاتتطلب ان يقاوم الاطار بمفرده 25% من القص القاعدي
بل تعتمد فقد على المشاركة كل وفق صلابته
الا اذا كان الاطار نوع خاص ومقاوم للعزوم ولزومية تشكل المفصل اللدن

2- وباالعودة الى ملف مناقشات زلزالية حول الكود المصري في الموقع
تجد جواب لكل تساؤلاتك حول تواجد معظم الأكواد وطريقة تحديد نسبة 25%
  انظر (صفحة 13 وغيرها)
ملف: مناقشات زلزالية حول الكود المصري
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t445687.html


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (6 ديسمبر 2014)

alselk2010 قال:


> يبقى حضرتك النظام التالى على حسب فهمى الاوفر والافضل هو نظام Dual System مع الاهتمام ببعض الاشتراطات الخاصة به وممكن بعد اذن حضرتك ترفع لنا الكود السورى الماخوذ من الكود الامريكى للتوضيح اكثر
> حضرتك كنت رفعت لنا ملف به انواع الانظمة وقيمة المعامل R
> وبالتالى نحن سننتقل الى النظام الثنائى
> 
> ...



- طبعا يمكنك عمل ذلك وكما ذكرنا توجد طرق كثيرة 
لجعل الاطارات تقاوم لوحدها نسبة 25% من القص القاعدي

- وفي حالتك الثانية لديك الفص القاعدي الكلي يمكن معرفته
من البرامج مباشرة من لوحة الجداول ومذكرة الحساب

- اما بشأن اخراج الجدران والكور من المشاركة فيمكن اللجوء
الى لوحة shell stiffness modifier 
واملاء جميع مربعات الصلابة والعزم والقص بصفر 0 ماعدا الأوزان
وكذلك العودة الى لوحة define loads وتصعيد الحمولة الزلزالية
نسبة 25%v/v من اجل Qx- Qy
- ويجب من الملفين الأول والثاني اختيار النتائج الأعظمية
لمقطع وتسليح الاطارات.


----------



## alselk2010 (6 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كان عندى سؤال بخصوص نظام الحوائط فقط 
عند تصميم السقف (الاعمدة والكمرات ) يتم عمل موديل اخر وعمل Support -->hinged 
وتصميم العمود على N فقط 
لاننى لاحظت ان الاعمدة كلها اصبحت Unsafe وانها عليها عزوم كبيرة فى حين انى لم ادخلها فى الزلازل فارجو التوضيح
(فى الحالة الجديدة 
Fixed Support & Release Shear force in End
بالرغم انها كانت Safe فى الموديل القديم وكنت عامل فيه
Columns hinged support & Release Moments in Start& End
فما هو الحل الصحيح لتصميم الاعمدة


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (6 ديسمبر 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> - تمام ياسيد عمر بارك الله
> نحن نخرج مشاركة اعمدة الاطارات من المشاركة بعمل release لشيرالزلازل shear force
> ولا نغير في موديفاير الصلابة او العطالة Ig وهكذا تبقى مشاركة الاطارات بتحديد مركز الصلابة
> ومقدار عزم الفتل الحقيقي بالا ضافة الى تحمل عزوم الانحناء في عقد الأعمدة من الأحمال الشاقولية
> تحياتي



يوجد ملاحظة علي عمل release لقوي القص في أعلي العمود , حيث انها ستؤثر ايضاً علي قوي القص الناتجة من الاحمال الراسية gravity loads
وقوي القص هذة ستؤثر علي العزوم الناتجة من الاحمال الراسية ايضاً بالاضافة الي قوي القص - حيث ان العزم هو تكامل للقص-

Shear and moment diagram






the change in moment is related to the integral of the shear load

الحل لهذة المُعضلة بالنسبة لهذة الطريقة هي كالأتي - وأن كانت مُنهِكة-:
فيجب عمل نموذجين :
1- model for gravity loads
2- model for seismic loads with shear release at column top joint
3- making the code combinations for gravity & seismic loads (manually or by excel)
4- design manually

يوجد طرق أخري سأقوم بالإشارة اليها في مشاركات تالية , وجدها في بعض النقاشات علي مواقع مختلفة


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (6 ديسمبر 2014)

alselk2010 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> كان عندى سؤال بخصوص نظام الحوائط فقط
> عند تصميم السقف (الاعمدة والكمرات ) يتم عمل موديل اخر وعمل Support -->hinged
> وتصميم العمود على N فقط
> ...


- الحل الصحيح هو عدم عمل Release Moments
 فقط Release Shear force من طرف واحد فقط اسفل السقف
لامكانية عمل تحليل p- دلتا لأن القوى الشالولية تعطي عزوم لا تذكر
جرب عمل مقارنة فقط في حالة run وليس design
و عمل Release من طرف واحد اعلى العامود اسفل السقف
المفروض ان لا تشاهد عزوم ولا قوى قص على الأعمدة
في حالة الزلازل لوحدها فقط Qx-Qy
المقارنة مع حالات تصميم الأعمدة يتبع الى معطيات خاصة
من شروط اللاستناد الى التحنيب الى side way
لكن المهم المقارنة بعدم تشكل عزوم انحناء من الحالة الزلزالية فقط مطبقة لحالها


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (6 ديسمبر 2014)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> يوجد طرق أخري سأقوم بالإشارة اليها في مشاركات تالية , وجدها في بعض النقاشات علي مواقع مختلفة


علي جروب ETABS modellers ب linkedin

Do we need to design shear walls for 100% shear in ordinary building frame system? How it is achieved in ETABS? in ETABS the building system is like interaction system between frame and walls.






-
وهذا رأي Peter Placzek مدير التصميم ب Meinhardt وهو مكتب استرالي لة فروع بكثير من الدول
(Design Director at Meinhardt (VIC)
ويمكن رؤية مشاريعهم علي موقعهم

وما أعجبني هو الطريقة المظلله بالازرق هو كيفية التحكم في تحمل الاعمدة 25% من احمال الزلازال


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (6 ديسمبر 2014)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> علي جروب ETABS modellers ب linkedin
> 
> Do we need to design shear walls for 100% shear in ordinary building frame system? How it is achieved in ETABS? in ETABS the building system is like interaction system between frame and walls.
> 
> ...



*** الكود واضح وصريح يجب ان تتحمل الاطارات لوحدها %25
بغض النظر عن قيمة نسبة الصلابة والمشاركة مع الجدران

- ليت الكود يقبل ذلك لوفرنا عمل فايلين ومجهود كبير اكثر دقة وسهولة
وفعلنا مباشرة بتصعيد النسبة مباشرة من لوحة modifier shear forces للأعمدة
بنسبة الفرق بين نسبة الصلابة الموجودة الى القيمة المطلوبة لتحقيق نسبة %25

- لكن الكود اشترط عمل الاطارات لوحدها دون تدخل تأثير dual system
حتى ولو كانت الاطارات تتحمل بنسبة صلابتها اكثر من نسبة 25%
ولو حتى نسبة 50% من القص القاعدي

 - الاطارات يجب ان تصمم لوحدها وايجاد الانتقال ومقطع التسليح الازم
ومقارنته مع حالة التشارك مع الجدران والكور

- ربما يعود سبب التشدد الى ان الجدران بالعمل المشترك
تمتص كامل قوى القص القاعدي في الطوابق السفلية
مما يحجب ويقلل عزوم الانحناء والقص في الاطارات السفلية


----------



## alselk2010 (6 ديسمبر 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> - الحل الصحيح هو عدم عمل Release Moments
> فقط Release Shear force من طرف واحد فقط اسفل السقف
> لامكانية عمل تحليل p- دلتا لأن القوى الشالولية تعطي عزوم لا تذكر
> جرب عمل مقارنة فقط في حالة run وليس design
> ...


حضرتك فعلا Moment تساوى صفر وكذلك قوى Shear تساوى صفر فى حالة Qx & Qy ولكن عندما اظهرت العزوم من الحالة Ultimate كانت الصورة كالتالى وتوجد عزوم كبيرة على الاعمدة
الصورة 1 العزوم من الحالة Qx





الصورة 2 العزوم من الحالة Qy




الصورة 3 العزوم من الحالة Ultimate




وواضح ان العزوم كبيرة جدا على الاعمدة فى الحالة Ultimate كما ان Shear force diagram خطا
وانا عايز اصمم الاعمدة دلوقتى كما انى عندما اصدر حالات التحميل الى Safe وتصميم اللبشة هتكون فى عزوم على الاعمدة 
فارجوا توضيح الخطا وما هو الحل ؟؟


----------



## khalid.fouad123 (6 ديسمبر 2014)

د.حميضة المحترم 
- بارك الله فيك وفي علمك وفرج الله عن سوريا الحبيبة ما هي فيه 

لو كان عندي مبنى لا يحوي اطارات ولا يحوي حوائط قص بل هو عبارة عن اعمدة لا تقع على صف واحد ( مبعثرة ) وبلاطات وكمرات وهو مكون من عدد ( 5 ) أدوار مثلاً 
فما هو الوضع في هذه الحالة من حيث تحرير العزوم في الأعمدة أو في الكمرات ( بالطبع لن تحرر العزوم في كافة الأعمدة لأنه حينئذ لن توجد عناصر شاقولية تمتص الحمولات الأفقية ) - وما هي قيمة r المناسبة هي هذه الحالة اذا قمت بالتحرير الجزئي للأعمدة أو الكمرات 
لأن هذه النقطة مثار جدل ولبس بين كثير من المهندسين وأنا واحد منهم


----------



## alselk2010 (6 ديسمبر 2014)

كما اننى عامل release Moments & Torsion لجميع الكمرات حتى لا يتم نقل اى عزوم او تكون اطارات مع الاعمدة كما اننى عامل البلاطات Mambrane حتى تذهب الاحمال من البلاطة الى الكمرات مباشرة لان السقف soild slab ويكون العزوم على الكمرات مثل الحل اليدوى
كما بالصورة الاتية




والعزوم على الكمرات كانت بالصورة الاتيه 




علما ان البناية 6 ادوار والبحور 7 الى 9 متر لعدم منع حركة السيارات فى الجراج والمعمارى غير مسموح باضافة اى اعمدة اخرى وقطاعات الكمر صممتها على Double Sections واغلبها 30X80 الى 35X90 
ودى صورة من الدور الارضى


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (6 ديسمبر 2014)

alselk2010 قال:


> حضرتك فعلا Moment تساوى صفر وكذلك قوى Shear تساوى صفر فى حالة Qx & Qy ولكن عندما اظهرت العزوم من الحالة Ultimate كانت الصورة كالتالى وتوجد عزوم كبيرة على الاعمدة
> الصورة 1 العزوم من الحالة Qx
> 
> 
> ...


- العزوم ليست كبيرة وهي مصعدة
تابع واعمل تصميم للأعمدة وفي حال غير امن لا مانع غير مقطع العامود
حتى يصبح امن اذا كانت النتائج منطقية بأبعاد اللأعمدة فتابع
- الفتحات والمجازات مختلفة بشكل كبيرفي المخطط ولهذا
يجب ان تتواجد عزوم كبيرة في الأعمدة
*** لايجوز عمل release Moments للكمرات المستمرة يجب
ان تتواجد عزوم سالبة في مساند عند الأعمدة حيث تقلل من العزم الموجب للكمرة
يمكن فقط عمل release في المساند الطرفية 
- ويمكنك عمل​release Moment للأعمدة فقط اذا اردت وليس الكمرات

​


----------



## alselk2010 (6 ديسمبر 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> - العزوم ليست كبيرة وهي مصعدة
> تابع واعمل تصميم للأعمدة وفي حال غير امن لا مانع غير مقطع العامود
> حتى يصبح امن اذا كانت النتائج منطقية بأبعاد اللأعمدة فتابع
> - الفتحات والمجازات مختلفة بشكل كبيرفي المخطط ولهذا
> ...


حضرتك انا كنت عامل Release for beams لان كان فى كمرات رابطة بين حائطين وعندما ظهرت العزوم نتيجة Qx لقيت على الكمر ده عزوم نتيجة الزلازل فعملتلها Release عشان لا تحمل اى عزوم وكنت هعمل موديل اخر اصمم بيه السقف لوحده 
كما ان الاعمدة ليست cantilever بسبب كده العزوم كبيرة ودى صورة العزوم على عمودين بكامل عدد الادوار




وعملت دلوقتى للاعمدة release لل moment بجانب Shear الموديل اظهر Deflection بالصورة الاتية:


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (6 ديسمبر 2014)

alselk2010 قال:


> حضرتك انا كنت عامل Release for beams لان كان فى كمرات رابطة بين حائطين وعندما ظهرت العزوم نتيجة Qx لقيت على الكمر ده عزوم نتيجة الزلازل فعملتلها Release عشان لا تحمل اى عزوم وكنت هعمل موديل اخر اصمم بيه السقف لوحده
> كما ان الاعمدة ليست cantilever بسبب كده العزوم كبيرة ودى صورة العزوم على عمودين بكامل عدد الادوار
> 
> 
> ...


- ما هذا هل الوحدات بالمتر ام مليمتر اكيد يوجد حالة عدم استناد وخلل في النمذجة
- بصراحة وضيعة frame واستناد كمرات مجاز 9 امتار على كمرات 7 امتار غير مريح
اذا عندك الوقت الكافي لماذا لا تجرب بلاطة هوردي اعصاب وبلوك
بمجاز 7 متر وتستغني عن كثرة الجسور الساقطة العميقة


----------



## alselk2010 (6 ديسمبر 2014)

حضرتك انا عامل Release for Columns (shear in Top زى ما حضرتك قلت عشان قوى Shear تذهب للحوائط ولما حضرتك قلتلى اعمل Release for Columns (moment in top ) كانت النتيجة كما بالصورة 
اى ان الاعمده الان عليها عامل لها Release 
كما بالصورة




ودى حضرتك صورة المعمارى للدور المتكرر وفيه حوائط كثيرة كما ان المعمارى رافض تماما وضع اى اعمدة اخرى فهتكون كمرات ال Hollow block ايضا متحمله على بعضها البعض وبالتالى حلhollow blocks صعب شوية وبالنسبة لل Flat slab الSpans كبيرة كما انه توجد Opening عند الاعمدة كما هو وا ضح فاخترت Soild Slab فما هو وجهة نظر حضرتك


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (6 ديسمبر 2014)

alselk2010 قال:


> حضرتك انا عامل Release for Columns (shear in Top زى ما حضرتك قلت عشان قوى Shear تذهب للحوائط ولما حضرتك قلتلى اعمل Release for Columns (moment in top ) كانت النتيجة كما بالصورة
> اى ان الاعمده الان عليها عامل لها Release
> كما بالصورة
> 
> ...






- اعمال Release للأعمدة ليس لها علاقة بال الانتقال ​_Deflection_​
كم الانتقال عندك واين في الكمرات ام البلاطة
-​​اعمل ​Vibration _ Deflection قد ترى اين الانقطاع_​


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (7 ديسمبر 2014)

نرجوا لأتصال ووصول الفكرة قراءة المشاركات أرقام #20 #22 أولا

سأعتمد في كل مشاركاتي هنا علي ACI318-08M و UBC97 أو IBC/ASCE ومنها يُمكن التطبيق علي اي كود مع احترام معاملاتة وشروطة
أعتقد أن المشكلة أو المعضلة التي تقابلنا جميعاً هي كيفية تحقيق إشتراطات الكود في نسبة مشاركة الإطارات في تحمل القوي الزلزالية باستخدام برامج التصميم

والمشكلة غير موجودة في الحل اليدوي الذي يمكن التحكم فية ووجود طرق ممبسطة غير معتمدة علي ال FEM والتي اي تغير فيها يؤثر علي باقي المنشأ ونتائجة من حيث لا ندري وقد يصل بعض التعديلات لتصميم منشأ غير المنشأ المنفذ وسلوك مختلف.

فكيف نستفيد من ال automation الموجود في برامج FEM -والمشاركة ستكون عن ال ETABS- وتحقيق متطلبات الكود -ACI318-08M- بدون التاثير المُضر علي المودل او مما يؤثر علي ال structural system والتحليل الإنشائي analysis ومن ثم استخدام إمكانيات البرنامج في التصميم Design

*اولأً:لمعرفة المزيد عن طرق الحل اليدوي للمنشأت المعرضة لقوي زلزالية يٌمكنك الرجوع ل*
*بالنسبة ل UBC97 *
وهي بموضوع Seismic Design Manual :SEAOC

1-SEAOC_UBC97 Seismic Design Manual Vol. 01, Code Application Examples_1999

SEAOC_UBC97 Seismic Design Manual Vol. 02, Building Design Examples Light Frame, 2- Masonry and Tilt Up_2000

3-SEAOC_UBC97 Seismic Design Manual Vol. 03, Building Design Examples Steel, Concrete and Cladding_2000

*وبالنسبة ل IBC2006 *
وهي بموضوع 
IBC2006 Structural/Seismic Design Manual, Volume I II III

1-SEAOC_IBC2006 Structural Seismic Design Manual Vol. 01, Code Application Examples_2006

2-SEAOC_IBC2006 Structural Seismic Design Manual Vol. 02, Building Design Examples Light Frame, Masonry and Tilt Up_2006

3-SEAOC_IBC2006 Structural Seismic Design Manual Vol. 03, Building Design Examples Steel and Concrete_2006


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (7 ديسمبر 2014)

نرجوا لأتصال ووصول الفكرة قراءة المشاركات أرقام #20 #22 #32 أولا

*ثانياً: كيفية تمثيل وإستيفاء أشتراطات الكود:*

*السبب في اختلاف الطرق والأراء هو :*
1-عدم وجود طريقة واضحة بالاكواد عن كيفية تطبيق الاشتراطات بالبرامج الحديثة لان سرعة تتطور البرامج أسرع من تحديث الأكواد
2- عدم وجود مراجع كافية وتفصيلية لهذة المُعضلة علي خلاف الطرق اليدوية والتي لها مئات المراجع والكتب كما أشرنا لأهمها في المشاركة #32
3-معظم الأراء إجتهادات لمحاولة تطبيق إشتراطات الأكواد , وتختلف كل طريقه طبقاً لفهم صاحبها للكود والبرامج وخبرة العمل والإطلاع علي الأراء المختلف والمزج بينها لأخيتار الأفضل.

وعلية فأن الهدف هو تحقيق الإشتراطات بقدر الإمكان بدون تغير behavior النموذج الإنشائي فينتج نموذج مخالف تماماً للواقع فنصمم منشأ اخر غير المطلوب تنفيذة

وعلية يجب فهم ما هي اشتراطات الكود أولأً , ومن ثمً كيفية تطبقها مع الحفاظ علي ال behavior النموذج الإنشائي بدون تغير في اضيق الحدود مع استخدم ميزة ال ETABS في التصميم وعدم اللجوء للحلول التي تتطلب التعامل خارج البرنامج وفقداً الميزة الأساسية له وهي التحليل والتصميم ونقل احمال الاساسات ل SAFE

وهذا هو مربط الفرس فأي طريقة تخالف ذلك يجب تجنبها وأن لم يكن رفضها

وكما قال الامام الشافعي رحمه الله "رأيي صواب يحتمل الخطأ ورأي غيري خطأ يحتمل الصواب "


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (7 ديسمبر 2014)

نرجوا لأتصال ووصول الفكرة قراءة المشاركات أرقام #20 #22 #32 
#33 أولا



محمد ابو مريم قال:


> وعلية يجب فهم ما هي اشتراطات الكود أولأً , ومن ثمً كيفية تطبقها مع الحفاظ علي ال behavior النموذج الإنشائي بدون تغير في اضيق الحدود مع استخدم ميزة ال ETABS في التصميم وعدم اللجوء للحلول التي تتطلب التعامل خارج البرنامج وفقداً الميزة الأساسية له وهي التحليل والتصميم ونقل احمال الاساسات ل SAFE


اشتراطات الكود طبقاً لACI318-08M Chapter21
أهم شئ في الكود الامريكي عموما هو الجزء الاول في كل chapter فهو يشرح حدودة والهدف منة.


```
21.1 — General requirements
21.1.1 — Scope
21.1.1.1 — Chapter 21 [COLOR="#FF0000"]contains requirements for
design and construction[/COLOR] of reinforced concrete
members of a structure [COLOR="#FF0000"]for which the design forces[/COLOR],
related to earthquake motions, have been determined
on the basis of energy dissipation in the nonlinear
range of response.
```

الغرض منة هو إشتراطات تصميمية علي الاحمال التصميمة -design forces- بالإضافة لإشتراطات تنفيذية -shop drawings req.- لتحقق تحمل الزلازل

لم يقل تغير ال behavior للنموذج الإنشائي 


```
[COLOR="#FF0000"]
21.1.1.2 — All structures shall be assigned to a
seismic design category (SDC) in accordance with
1.1.9.1.

[/COLOR]
```

أذاً seismic design category (SDC) هي مفتاح التصميم لمقاومة الزلازل وحسب كل category لها إشتراطات خاصة 

فما هي ال seismic design category (SDC) وكيفية تحددها والتي يجب تغيرها في ال ETABS  - والتي لا يغيرها 90% من المهندسين مع إنها تؤثر في التصميم والموجودة تحت design => concrete design ==> prefernces - حتي نصمم طبقاً لمتطلبات الكود وحسب ال SDC


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (7 ديسمبر 2014)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> أذاً seismic design category (SDC) هي مفتاح التصميم لمقاومة الزلازل وحسب كل category لها إشتراطات خاصة
> 
> فما هي ال seismic design category (SDC) وكيفية تحددها والتي يجب تغيرها في ال ETABS  - والتي لا يغيرها 90% من المهندسين مع إنها تؤثر في التصميم والموجودة تحت design => concrete design ==> prefernces - حتي نصمم طبقاً لمتطلبات الكود وحسب ال SDC



كيفية تحددها موجود في موضوع ماهو الفرق بين sway ordinary--sway special
إقتباس من الموضوع المشار اليه



محمد ابو مريم قال:


> بالنسبة لل sway ordinary--sway special يتم تحديدها طبقا ل SDC Category التي يتم تحددها طبقا للمنطقة الزلزلية
> 
> طبقا لكود الاحمال المستخدم
> ولتحديد الSDC موجود ب ACI 318-08M ,
> ...





محمد ابو مريم قال:


> الخريطة الزلزلية لسعودية طبقاً ل UBC97 ويتضح منها ان السعودية ليس بها ZONE 3,4
> وعلية فان (SDC (Seismic Design Category الموجودة بالسعودية هي A,B,C
> 
> وعلية فجميع المنشأت بالسعودية المصممه بالكود UBC97 تكون إما sway ordinary أو sway intermediate كما بالمشاركة السابقة
> ...





محمد ابو مريم قال:


> ولحساب ال (SDC (Seismic Design Category في حاله استخدام الكود IBC او ASCE
> طبقا ل ASCE Clause 11.6
> 
> وعموما يتم حسبها تلقائيا بالشيت التالي
> ...


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (7 ديسمبر 2014)

بعد تحديد -seismic design category -SDC سنعرف اي إشتراطات يجب علينا مراعاتها طبقا ل SDC


```
21.1.1.3 — All members shall satisfy requirements
of Chapters 1 to 19 and 22. Structures assigned to
SDC B, C, D, E, or F also shall satisfy 21.1.1.4 through
21.1.1.8, as applicable.
21.1.1.4 — Structures assigned to SDC B shall
satisfy 21.1.2.
21.1.1.5 — Structures assigned to SDC C shall
satisfy 21.1.2 and 21.1.8.
21.1.1.6 — Structures assigned to SDC D, E, or F
shall satisfy 21.1.2 through 21.1.8, and 21.11 through
21.13.
```

والمُختصرة بجدول TABLE R21.1.1






وستلاحظ أن معظم اشتراطات الزلازال يجب مراعتها في ال seismic design category -SDC
D,E,F وهي مناطق ذات شدة زلزالية عالية - فعند تحدديها ستصمم تصميم إقتصادي طبقأ لمكان المنشأ و SDC الخاصة بة


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (7 ديسمبر 2014)

* 
*



* 
*



*

*



*

نوع الإطارات والمناطق الزلزالية

*
* a - b - c - d - f
*
 1 - 2 - 3 - 4 

 الملف:


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (7 ديسمبر 2014)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> علي جروب ETABS modellers ب linkedin
> 
> Do we need to design shear walls for 100% shear in ordinary building frame system? How it is achieved in ETABS? in ETABS the building system is like interaction system between frame and walls.
> 
> ...





د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> *** الكود واضح وصريح يجب ان تتحمل الاطارات لوحدها %25
> بغض النظر عن قيمة نسبة الصلابة والمشاركة مع الجدران
> 
> - ليت الكود يقبل ذلك لوفرنا عمل فايلين ومجهود كبير اكثر دقة وسهولة
> ...



*السلام عليكم 
فقط احب ان اوضح الفقرة التي اشار أليها اخونا المهندس ابو مريم والخاصة بالفكرة التي نقلها عن المكتب الاسترالي, وهو حل ذكي يرضي جميع الاطراف, وكما يلي
1- نقوم بجمع ردود الافعال للكورات لوحدها والخاصة بالزلازل, طبعا في الاتجاه المدروس.
2- نقوم بجمع ردود الافعال للاعمدة لوحدها والخاصة بالزلازل, طبعا في الاتجاه المدروس.
3- نقسم حصة كل منهما( الكور او الاعمدة) على مجموع ردود الافعال الكلي في الاتجاه المدروس, يعني
نسبة تحمل الكور=(مجموع ردود افعال الكور)\المجموع الكلي لردود الافعال في الاتجاه المدروس. المفروض>=75%
نسبة تحمل الاعمدة=(مجموع ردود افعال الاعمدة)\المجموع الكلي لردود الافعال في الاتجاه المدروس. المفروض>=25%
4- وهنا يأتي المقصود من كلام المهندس الاجنبي والذي نقله امشكوراً اخونا ابو مريم حيث :-
نقسم الحد الادنى المطلوب تحمله من الفريم وهو 25%\نسبة التحمل الفعلية,من الفقرة 3 اعلاه فنحصل على معامل تصعيد يعني اذا ألتزمنا بالمثال الذي ضربة الاجنبي وهو 15% فيكون ناتج قسمة 25%\15%=1.67 وهو ما اشار أليه بعجالة.
5- ثم يقوم بعمل تجميعات Load Combinations تتضمن التجميعات القديمة(الخاصة بالزلازل) مضروبة في 1.67
6- يعيد التحليل, ثم يختار التجميعا المعدلة في الفقرة 5 لغرض تصميم الاعمدة. ويبقي تصميم الكورات على التجميعات القديمة.

** وبذلك يضمن ان الفريم قد تم تصميمه ليتحمل على الاقل 25% من حمل الزلازل. مع الحفاظ على الموديل الاصلي وعدم انشاء اكثر من موديل, وهو المطلوب حيث اقف بالضد تماما من تعدد النماذج وما يمكن ان تسببه من مشاكل كثيرة.**
كل الشكر لاخونا م ابو مريم على هذا النقل البناء.
تقبلوا تحياتي
*


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (7 ديسمبر 2014)

م مثنى العزاوي قال:


> *السلام عليكم
> فقط احب ان اوضح الفقرة التي اشار أليها اخونا المهندس ابو مريم والخاصة بالفكرة التي نقلها عن المكتب الاسترالي, وهو حل ذكي يرضي جميع الاطراف, وكما يلي
> 1- نقوم بجمع ردود الافعال للكورات لوحدها والخاصة بالزلازل, طبعا في الاتجاه المدروس.
> 2- نقوم بجمع ردود الافعال للاعمدة لوحدها والخاصة بالزلازل, طبعا في الاتجاه المدروس.
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا

فهذا هو المقصود - الالتزام بالكود دون تغير behavior المودل ووضع فروض تؤثر علي عوامل أخرة وذلك بزيادة نسبة مشاركة الاعمدة أو الغائها حسب الحاجة وذلك كلة من خلال حالات التحميل design load combinations كما شرحت انت
كما نقوم بذلك في حالة عمل scaling لل Response Spectrum Analysis أو Time-history Analysis. فيمكن ذلك من خلال حالات التحميل

وهذا ما ارد التأكيد علية, وهو أن الغرض هو تصميم الحوائط او الاعمدة علي حالات تحميل لتحمل نسبة من القوي الزلازالية طبقاً لإشتراطات الكود


محمد ابو مريم قال:


> اشتراطات الكود طبقاً لACI318-08M Chapter21
> أهم شئ في الكود الامريكي عموما هو الجزء الاول في كل chapter فهو يشرح حدودة والهدف منة.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## محمد المحمد77 (7 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير 
د.م. يوسف حميضة 
اتشرف ان يكون اول رد لي في هذا المنتدى الرائع على موضوع يخصك


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (7 ديسمبر 2014)

م مثنى العزاوي قال:


> *السلام عليكم
> فقط احب ان اوضح الفقرة التي اشار أليها اخونا المهندس ابو مريم والخاصة بالفكرة التي نقلها عن المكتب الاسترالي, وهو حل ذكي يرضي جميع الاطراف, وكما يلي
> 1- نقوم بجمع ردود الافعال للكورات لوحدها والخاصة بالزلازل, طبعا في الاتجاه المدروس.
> 2- نقوم بجمع ردود الافعال للاعمدة لوحدها والخاصة بالزلازل, طبعا في الاتجاه المدروس.
> ...



شكرا على مشاركة الزملاء
- وكما ذكرنا سابقا يوجد طرق كثيرة لجعل الاطارات 
تشارك بنسبة 25% ولا جدل عليها
- لكن والمهم لا احد رجع الى الكود وناقش
فقرة بند الاطارات الخاصةالمقاومة للعزوم وماذا تعني اولا
وهل القصد منها تحقيق هذه النسبة بمقاومة الاطارات فقط
لوحدها دون تواجد الجدران والكور ام لا يتطلب ذلك
وتأثير تقاطع dual system على عمل الاطارات.
حيث الكود هو المرجع الأول والأخير


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (7 ديسمبر 2014)

محمد المحمد77 قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير
> د.م. يوسف حميضة
> اتشرف ان يكون اول رد لي في هذا المنتدى الرائع على موضوع يخصك



- نحن نتشرف ونتبارك بمشاركة الزملاء الجدد وحديثي التخرج والخبرة
ونتمنى ان يشاركوا بقوة دون تردد في المناقشات والتحليلات
فمن كثرة التحليلات وحرية النشر وتصادم الآراء

- في النهاية لابد اللا الوصول الى المعلومة العلمية الصحية
والتحليل الكامل والغير منقوص 
 
- نحن لا نقول اذا كنت لا تعلم فلا تنشر ولا تعلق

- بل على العكس اذا كنت لا تعلَم ونشرت لتتعلم فلك أجر
واذا كنت تعلم ونشرت ٍلتَُعلم فلك اجران.


----------



## ayelamayem77 (7 ديسمبر 2014)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> علي جروب ETABS modellers ب linkedin
> 
> Do we need to design shear walls for 100% shear in ordinary building frame system? How it is achieved in ETABS? in ETABS the building system is like interaction system between frame and walls.
> 
> ...



أخي أبو مريم ما يقوله peter في حاله حل الdual frame system لا يصلح في high rise building و هذا يمكن التأكد منه تماما من خلال الرابط التالي لمثال من المرجع القيم seismic design manual vol 1
راجع الرابط التالي:
http://www.mediafire.com/download/ep8he68u7bz9j51/2006IBC+STRUCTURAL-SEISMIC+DESIGN+MANUAL+V01.pdf

و كذلك فعل الدكتور جوش في كتابه Seismic and Wind Design of Concrete Buildings

و اريد أن أوضح أيضا لا يمكن حل الbuilding frame system بموديل واحد علي برنامج الايتابس حلا دقيقا و ذلك عندما سأل المهندس محمود الصقار شركه csi حول التمثيل الصحيح فأشاروا بعمل release للعزوم حول الاعمده من الطرفين وهذا الحل لا يصلح كما أشار الدكتور حميضه في حاله تفعيل خيار p-delta
الخلاصه :
لابد من عمل 2 models في حاله building frame system و كذلك dual frame system عندما يكون المنشأ high rise
برنامج الايتابس يعجز في تحقيق شروط الكود للbuilding frame أو الdual frame من خلال موديل واحد


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (7 ديسمبر 2014)

تم تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (7 ديسمبر 2014)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> تم تثبيت الموضوع


شكرا جزيلا للقائمين والمشرقين والمشاركين في منتدانا
منتدى المهندس العربي 
ليست الغاية الا التطوير والتحديث لهذا الصرح العلمي العظيم منتدى المهندسين
العرب وكل مهندسي الدنيا
ووصول المعلومة العلمية الصحيحة الى الزميلات والزملاء المهندسين
في كل الوطن العربي الكبير
وكما ذكرنا سابقا نرحب بكل المهندسين للنقاش والتحليل الهندسي 
شبابا وشيبة في الخبرة والعمل الهندسي
فهذا المنتدى لكل المهندسين العرب


----------



## عمر عبدالله (7 ديسمبر 2014)

سؤال رقم1 : اليست معظم الابراج التى انشئت فى الماضى ولاتزال صامدة الى الان قد قامت على فرضية غياب الاطارات عن مقاومة احمال الزلازل ؟
سؤال رقم2 : فى حالة تواجد حوائط قص كثيرة بالمبنى الايمكن اهمال مقاومة الاعمدة للزلازل طالما ان التوزيع الكثيف للحوائط سيبتلع كل الاحمال الافقية ؟ .
الاسئلة لاتعبر عن رأى شخصى لكن الغرض اثراء النقاش وتحديدا هل نظرية مشاركة الاعمدة فرضية قديمة ام حديثة ؟


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (7 ديسمبر 2014)

لدي سؤال :
ما هو السبب في تحديد نسبة ال 50 % أو ال 25 % في الكود ؟
تحياتي ..


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (7 ديسمبر 2014)

[MENTION=859646]ayelamayem77[/MENTION]
اتفق معك اخي ايمن بخصوص high rise building ومحدوديه طريقه معامل حالات التحميل


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (7 ديسمبر 2014)

عمر عبدالله قال:


> سؤال رقم1 : اليست معظم الابراج التى انشئت فى الماضى ولاتزال صامدة الى الان قد قامت على فرضية غياب الاطارات عن مقاومة احمال الزلازل ؟
> سؤال رقم2 : فى حالة تواجد حوائط قص كثيرة بالمبنى الايمكن اهمال مقاومة الاعمدة للزلازل طالما ان التوزيع الكثيف للحوائط سيبتلع كل الاحمال الافقية ؟ .
> الاسئلة لاتعبر عن رأى شخصى لكن الغرض اثراء النقاش وتحديدا هل نظرية مشاركة الاعمدة فرضية قديمة ام حديثة ؟



- هذه النظرية قديمة ومعظم ناطحات السحاب والأبراج قامت
على هذا المبدأ ولا تزال صامدة شامخة حتى يومنا هذا
حتى بدون تواجد برامج وحواسب بل بالحل اليدوي والمسطرة الحاسبة

- تستطيع الاعتماد على الجدران كليا وتوكل اليها ابتلاع
كامل قوى القص القاعدي
وكذلك العكس تستطيع الاعتماد على اطار واحد او اكثر مقاوم للعزوم ويحقق نسبة %25
وتخرج باقي الاطارات من المشاركة في مقاومة القوى الأفقية

- لكن يجب الأخذ بعين الاعتبار تأثيرات ذلك على تلك العناصر من الانتقالات الكبيرة
وتحليل p- دلتا وغيره الى تحقيق الانتقالات الكلية وال drift بحيث يكون ضمن المسموح

- وسنعود لاحقا ونشرح هذه الظاهرة كيفة وميكانزم هذه العملية وكيفة سيرها
وطريقة اخراجها لبعض العناصر من المشاركة في المقاومة
طالما هي متواجدة بصلابتها ومقاومتها.


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (7 ديسمبر 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> - تمام ياسيد عمر بارك الله
> نحن نخرج مشاركة اعمدة الاطارات من المشاركة بعمل release لشيرالزلازل shear force
> ولا نغير في موديفاير الصلابة او العطالة Ig وهكذا تبقى مشاركة الاطارات بتحديد مركز الصلابة
> ومقدار عزم الفتل الحقيقي بالا ضافة الى تحمل عزوم الانحناء في عقد الأعمدة من الأحمال الشاقولية
> تحياتي



شكراً دكتور يوسف على طرح الموضوع واقتراح الحل.. ولكن اسمح لي ان أختلف معك قليلاً ..و أتمنى أن لايزيد الخلاف فينا إلا محبة للمنتدى وللهندسة.

1- لا يمكن اتباع هذه الطريقة في معظم الحالات فمثلاً حالة وجود إطارات مقاومة للحمولات الشاقولية (كما في حالة وجود مسرح ضمن المنشأة) أو في حالة بلاطات فطرية أو حتى في حالة جوائز عادية لكن بمجازات مختلفة بشكل كبير (بالحمولة أو بالمجاز أو بالمقطع) حيث يتولد عزوم كبيرة في الأعمدة والتي لا يمكن إهمالها...الخ.

2- هل تحرير العزوم والقص يخرج فعلاً الأعمدة عن المشاركة بالحمل الزلزالي؟؟... بمعنى أخر لو أخذت مقطع فولاذي ضمن عمود بيتوني مسلح (مقطع مختلط) ..الاعمدة بعد تحريرها تماثل قضبان التسليح والمقطع الفولاذي يماثل جدران القص التي تملك صلابة قصية كبيرة فهل هذا يعني أن القضبان لن تشارك بتحمل العزم من خلال مزدوجة شد وضغط بالقضبان المتقابلة .... زيادة في التوضيح.. لننظر إلى الموديل في الايتابس بعد تحرير الأعمدة تحت تأثير الزلازل فقط..... فسنجد أن بعض الأعمدة فيها قوة محورية ضاغطة وأخرى تكون شادة ..رغم أن القص و العزم فيها معدومة لكن الاعمدة مازالت تشارك ليس على مستوى العمود نفسه لكن على مستوى العمل التشاركي بين الأعمدة .. و سأترك لك أن تقوم بحساب بسيط لأثر هذه المزدوجة وكم تشكل من العزم الزلزالي الكلي (و خاصة من أجل المنشآت ذات الابعاد الافقية الكبيرة).
3- لفت انتباهي جملة حضرتك " *نخر**ج مشاركة اعمدة الاطارات من المشاركة لشيرالزلازل... وهكذا تبقى مشاركة الاطارات بتحديد مركز الصلابة"* فمن حيث المبدأ..إن مركز الصلابة هو النقطة التي إذا طبقنا بها القوة الخارجية لايحدث فتل بالمنشأة .... فكيف يمكن أن يساهم إطار في تحديد مركز الصلابة ولا يدخل في المقاومة؟ .. فذلك يناقض التعريف الأساسي...بل على العكس فإن الكودات لاتسمح بإدخال صلابة الجمل التي لاتدرس كجزء من الجمل المقاومة للزلازل عند تحقيق الانتقالات الافقية فما بالك بموضوع مركز الصلابة.

وأعود و أشكر حضرتك على طرح الموضوع...... ولك مني كل الاحترام والتقدير.


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (7 ديسمبر 2014)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> أخي أبو مريم ما يقوله peter في حاله حل الdual frame system لا يصلح في high rise building و هذا يمكن التأكد منه تماما من خلال الرابط التالي لمثال من المرجع القيم seismic design manual vol 1
> راجع الرابط التالي:
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/ep8he68u7bz9j51/2006IBC+STRUCTURAL-SEISMIC+DESIGN+MANUAL+V01.pdf


فعلاً كما ذكرت









ayelamayem77 قال:


> و كذلك فعل الدكتور جوش في كتابه Seismic and Wind Design of Concrete Buildings
> و اريد أن أوضح أيضا لا يمكن حل الbuilding frame system بموديل واحد علي برنامج الايتابس حلا دقيقا و ذلك عندما سأل المهندس محمود الصقار شركه csi حول التمثيل الصحيح فأشاروا بعمل release للعزوم حول الاعمده من الطرفين وهذا الحل لا يصلح كما أشار الدكتور حميضه في حاله تفعيل خيار p-delta
> الخلاصه :
> لابد من عمل 2 models في حاله building frame system و كذلك dual frame system عندما يكون المنشأ high rise
> برنامج الايتابس يعجز في تحقيق شروط الكود للbuilding frame أو الdual frame من خلال موديل واحد


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (7 ديسمبر 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> شكرا على مشاركة الزملاء
> - وكما ذكرنا سابقا يوجد طرق كثيرة لجعل الاطارات
> تشارك بنسبة 25% ولا جدل عليها
> - لكن والمهم لا احد رجع الى الكود وناقش
> ...



 - ان تصعيد الحمولات او تراكيب المعادلات اوعمل مودفاير وزيادة قوى القص على الاطارات فقط
لتحقيق نسبة 25% تعنى بالنتيجية زيادة مقدار القص القاعدي بنفس نسبة التصعيد
بحيث مجموع ردالفعل الأفقي للأعمدة + رفعل عن الجدران سيكون حتما اكبر من القص القاعدي الحقيقي
وبنفس الوقت لا تصلح لتواجد الجدران وايعاقة الاطارات من الانتقال كما لو انها تعمل منفردة


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (7 ديسمبر 2014)

م.سامرعقيل قال:


> شكراً دكتور يوسف على طرح الموضوع واقتراح الحل.. ولكن اسمح لي ان أختلف معك قليلاً ..و أتمنى أن لايزيد الخلاف فينا إلا محبة للمنتدى وللهندسة.
> 
> 1- لا يمكن اتباع هذه الطريقة في معظم الحالات فمثلاً حالة وجود إطارات مقاومة للحمولات الشاقولية (كما في حالة وجود مسرح ضمن المنشأة) أو في حالة بلاطات فطرية أو حتى في حالة جوائز عادية لكن بمجازات مختلفة بشكل كبير (بالحمولة أو بالمجاز أو بالمقطع) حيث يتولد عزوم كبيرة في الأعمدة والتي لا يمكن إهمالها...الخ.
> 
> ...



شكرا على مرورك الكريم
كما وعدنا الزملاء بتفسير ظاهرة بأن المصم يستطيع ان يخرج ما يريد من الاطارات وحتى كامل الأعمدة من المشاركة في المقاومة لقوة القص القاعدي والاعتماد على الجدران والكور
وحتى الاطارات يمكن الاعتماد على اطار واحد او اكثر مقاوم للعزوم
-وانت تعرف كما في تصميم الأبنية الفولاذية والبرجية
يمكن عمل اطار واحد مقاوم للعزوم على محيط البناء يوكل اليه
مقاومة القوى الأفقية
اما باقي الاطارات والفريمات فتبقى عادية لا تشارك في مقاومة
القوى الأفقية فقط من اجل الحمولات الشاقولية فكيف تمنع
او تحجب الاطارات الداخلية عن المشاركة
نحن نتكلم عن نفس المبدأ
- الاطارات الداخلية متواجدة بكتلتها وصلابتها ستؤثر على
مركزالصلابة والكتلة لكن لا يوكل اليها المقاومة او المشاركة
- كذلك ماذا تقول عن الجدران المعمارية والقواطع والبلوك والطوب
الا تؤثر على مركز الكتلة والصلابة لكننا لا ندخلها في المقاومة
- سنلخص ونوضح كيفة هذه الظاهرة كيف نوكل الى عناصر ابتلاع
ومقاومة كامل القوى الأفقية وعناصر اخرى مشابه لها في الكتلة
والصلابة نحجب عنها المقاومة
بغض النظر على الطريقة في البرنامج ان كانت بلاطة فطرية او مسرح او قشرية
فلكل حادث حديث ولكل شيخ طريقته
نحن نتكلم عن المبدأ 
تحياتي لمشاركتك


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (7 ديسمبر 2014)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> لدي سؤال :
> ما هو السبب في تحديد نسبة ال 50 % أو ال 25 % في الكود ؟
> تحياتي ..



- مذا تعني تحديد هذه النسب ولماذا اشترطها الكود فقط على 
الاطارات المقاومة للعزوم
- هل يجب على الاطارات ان تحقق هذه النسب بصلابتها بالنسبة
لصلابة الجدران والكور

- طبعا لايمكن تحقيق هذه النسبة بالصلابة الا اذا اصبحت معظم
الاطارات وتحولت الى جدران
انما المقصود ان تتحمل الاطارات وتقاوم بمفردها او بمعنى أخر
ان تصمم هذه الاطارات لمقاومة هذه النسب من القص القاعدي

- نلاحظ كلما زاد مقدار عامل المطاوعة ٌوالممطولية r زادت
نسبة المشاركة في حال اطارات وجدران قصية

- تقريبا في حال زيادة العامل r مقدار25% ينقص القص 
القاعدي تقريبا بمقدار %25
وبنفس الوقت يجب تصميم الاطارات لتتحمل %25
من القص القاعدى اي زيادة المقطع والتسليح عن ما تتطلبه حصةالاطارات
بالصلابة من العمل المشترك

- كل هذا يعود لزيادة عامل الأمان في الاطارات والخوف من عدم تشكل
المفاصل اللدنة وبقاء عمل الاطارات في المنطقة المرنة دون الوصول
الى مرحلة اللدونة و عدم تشكل المفاصل اللدنة لسبب ما من سوء التنفيذ
او عدم تحقيق شرط المطاوعة والممطولية الجيدة 

- يعني هذا صمام امان وكأننا لم نستفيد الا قليلا من تكبير العامل r
وانقاص القص القاعدي الذي كسبناه تقريبا اعدناه في تكبيرالمقطع
والتسليح خوفا من عدم تشكل المفصل اللدن حتى في بعض الطوابق

- لهذا الاطارات العادية والتي لا تتطلب تشكل مفاصل لدنة
لا تحتاج ان تقاوم اطارتها اي نسبة يكتفى بقيمة صلابتها بالمشاركة
تحياتي


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (8 ديسمبر 2014)

[MENTION=513400]م.سامرعقيل[/MENTION] 
ما هي الطريقة الافضل علي ال etabs في منع مشاركة الأطارات او مشاركاتها بنسبة 25% في مقاومة القوي الزلزالية؟


----------



## ayelamayem77 (8 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله:
في حاله الdual frame system و عند تطبيق الشرط التالي: 

Resistance to lateral forces is provided by moment-resisting frames capable of resisting at least 25 percent of the design base shear and by shear walls

و لتحقيق الشرط السابق في المباني العاليه لابد من فصل الاطارات في موديل مستقل و تعريضها لنسبه ال25% كما أشار المرجع seismic design manual vol-1

السؤال هنا......

هل لابد من التحقق من الdrift و أجراء التحليل p-delta علي هذا الموديل المستقل؟


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (8 ديسمبر 2014)

وشكراً لتوضيح [MENTION=734631]م مثنى العزاوي[/MENTION]
وشكراً لتنبية أخي [MENTION=859646]ayelamayem77[/MENTION]

نرجوا رأيك [MENTION=928456]د.م يوسف حميضة[/MENTION]
نرجوا رأيك [MENTION=513400]م.سامرعقيل[/MENTION]
نرجوا رأيك [MENTION=74081]محمود الصقار[/MENTION]

اشتراطات ال ASCE 7/2010 SI بخصوص ال Dual System

ASCE 7/2010 SI

12.2.5.1 Dual System
For a dual system, the moment frames shall be
capable of resisting at least 25 percent of the design
seismic forces. The total seismic force resistance is to
be provided by the combination of the moment frames
and the shear walls or braced frames in proportion to
their rigidities.


هنا يوجد شرطان ل Dual System
1- ان تتحمل الاطارات moment frames نسبة لا تقل عن 25% من القوي الزلزالية التصميمية -عند كل دور طبقاً للبند ادناة-

وهنا الاختلاف في طريقة تمثيل وتنفيذ ذلك في ال ETABS والموجود في المشاركات لسابقة وغيرها الكثير في اماكن مختلفة.
2- أن يقاوم النظام كاملاً - الاطارات مع الحوائط او ال bracing- كامل القوي الزلزالية التصميمة بنسب طبقاً لصلابتهم in proportion to their rigidities
فهذا يعني ان يتم تصميم النظام كاملاً ليتحمل القوي الزلزالية طبقاً لجساءة كل عنصر -model 1-
ونموذج أخر لتحقيق الشرط الاول - بأن تتحمل الاطارات نسبة لا تقل عن 25% والتي يمكن تنفيذها بطريقة تغير معامل القوي الزلزالية في حالات التحميل الخاصة بتصممم الإطارات (موضح بمشاركة  #38 وشكرا لتوضيح [MENTION=734631]م مثنى العزاوي[/MENTION]-مع منع هذة الطريقة في ال high rise building كما نبهنا أخي [MENTION=859646]ayelamayem77[/MENTION] ومرجع هذة التوصية بمشاركة #51
ونرجع للبحث عن طريقة اخري مقنعة 100% من وجهة نظري لان موضوع ال release أجد بة شئ في نفسي​
12.2.5.8 Shear Wall-Frame Interactive Systems
The shear strength of the shear walls of the shear
wall-frame interactive system shall be at least 75
percent of the design story shear at each story. The
frames of the shear wall-frame interactive system
shall be capable of resisting at least 25 percent of the
design story shear in every story.​


----------



## ayelamayem77 (8 ديسمبر 2014)

سؤال أخر في الكود السعودي أولا لنرجع للكود السعودي للأحمال فهو يذكر التالي:The Saudi Building Code Structural requirements for Loads and Forces (SBC 301)
were developed based on the standards of the American Society of Civil Engineers
(SEI/ASCE). The American Society of Civil Engineers, through its Structural Engineering
Institute (ASCE/SEI), grants permission to the SBCNC to utilize as reference ASCE 7-02 and
ASCE 7-05 in the SBC.​مما سبق لماذا تقوم بعض المكاتب بحساب الاحمال حسب الubc-97 و هو غير معترف به بالكود السعودي؟

ما السر في هذا الكود لأن يجمع بين أصدارين مختلفين من الكود الامريكي asce-7-02&asce-7-05 ؟؟؟؟؟؟

السؤال التالي تقوم دار الهندسه بالتصميم تبع الكود السعودي و تكتب أن التصميم تبع SBC-301/ASCE-7-05 
و ذلك لمشاريع توسعه الحرم المدني ما يحيرني هنا في حاله الزلازل و بفرض أختيار asce-7-05 في برنامج الايتابس ما قيمه المعامل long period 
المعروف بأنه يتغير بين 4sec الي 16sec و لكن لا توجد خرائط له بالمملكه فما القيمه المقترحه في برنامج الايتابس في هذه الحاله؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (8 ديسمبر 2014)

لتحميل الكود السعودي من هنا http://www.sbc.gov.sa/books.htm


ayelamayem77 قال:


> مما سبق لماذا تقوم بعض المكاتب بحساب الاحمال حسب الubc-97 و هو غير معترف به بالكود السعودي؟


معظم المشاريع صممت من فترة وكان مازال لل UBC-97 انتشارة حتي لسنة 2011 وعدم المام البعض بال ASEC وصعوبتة مقارناً بال UBC خصوصاً في أحمال الرياح وتفاصيل كثيرة في الزلازل وقيم S1, Ss لا يوجد لها مرجع محلي الأ بعد ظهور الكود السعودي في 2010 وكان ما زال تحت التجريب
وكان المرجع الوحيد ل S1, Ss هو USGS Worldwide Seismic Design Tool
http://geohazards.usgs.gov/designmaps/ww/



ayelamayem77 قال:


> ما السر في هذا الكود لأن يجمع بين أصدارين مختلفين من الكود الامريكي asce-7-02&asce-7-05 ؟؟؟؟؟؟


أعتقد انة خطأ لانه يكفي الاصدار الأخير


ayelamayem77 قال:


> السؤال التالي تقوم دار الهندسه بالتصميم تبع الكود السعودي و تكتب أن التصميم تبع SBC-301/ASCE-7-05
> و ذلك لمشاريع توسعه الحرم المدني ما يحيرني هنا في حاله الزلازل و بفرض أختيار asce-7-05 في برنامج الايتابس ما قيمه المعامل long period
> المعروف بأنه يتغير بين 4sec الي 16sec و لكن لا توجد خرائط له بالمملكه فما القيمه المقترحه في برنامج الايتابس في هذه الحاله؟؟؟؟



أنا عن نفسي بأخذها 8sec 
Earthquake Lateral Forces according ASCE7‐05 / IBC 2006 Calculation, rev 1.0


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (8 ديسمبر 2014)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> مما سبق لماذا تقوم بعض المكاتب بحساب الاحمال حسب الubc-97 و هو غير معترف به بالكود السعودي؟


بالإضافة أن قوي القص القاعدي base shear force لنفس المنشأ في الزلازل باستخدام ال UBC97 و ASCE 7-05 متقاربة واعتقد أني اختبرت ذلك, ويُمكنك التاكد وأفادتنا


----------



## ayelamayem77 (8 ديسمبر 2014)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> بالإضافة أن قوي القص القاعدي base shear force لنفس المنشأ في الزلازل باستخدام ال UBC97 و ASCE 7-05 متقاربة واعتقد أني اختبرت ذلك, ويُمكنك التاكد وأفادتنا



أختلف معاك أخي الحبيب 

asce-7-05 يعطي قيم أقل بكثير من ubc-97 راجع الرابط التالي:

http://www.mediafire.com/download/6lu9oea45g0alw4/check.rar


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (8 ديسمبر 2014)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله:
> في حاله الdual frame system و عند تطبيق الشرط التالي:
> 
> Resistance to lateral forces is provided by moment-resisting frames capable of resisting at least 25 percent of the design base shear and by shear walls
> ...



- لا ضرورة لتحقيق الdrift و أجراء التحليل p-delta 
علي هذا الموديل المستقل
لأن الموديل وهمي ولا وجود له ويجب الرجوع الى الموديل الحقيقي
واعتبار نتائج العمل المشترك وdual system

وكما ذكرنا سابقا الغاية من تحقيق النسبة 25% وغيرها ليس الا زيادة
عامل الأمان والخوف من عدم تشكل المفاصل اللدنة في الاطارات


----------



## ayelamayem77 (8 ديسمبر 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> - لا ضرورة لتحقيق الdrift و أجراء التحليل p-delta
> علي هذا الموديل المستقل
> لأن الموديل وهمي ولا وجود له ويجب الرجوع الى الموديل الحقيقي
> واعتبار نتائج العمل المشترك وdual system
> ...



بارك الله فيك دكتور / يوسف علي الرد الرائع الذي وضح المسأله بشكل بسيط


----------



## ayelamayem77 (8 ديسمبر 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> - لا ضرورة لتحقيق الdrift و أجراء التحليل p-delta
> علي هذا الموديل المستقل
> لأن الموديل وهمي ولا وجود له ويجب الرجوع الى الموديل الحقيقي
> واعتبار نتائج العمل المشترك وdual system
> ...



دكتور /يوسف

هل أذا تطلب عمل تحليل ديناميكي لبرج ما و عند تطبيق النسبه 25% علي الموديل الوهمي لابد من تطبيق التحليل الديناميكي له أيضا؟


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (8 ديسمبر 2014)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> أختلف معاك أخي الحبيب
> 
> asce-7-05 يعطي قيم أقل بكثير من ubc-97 راجع الرابط التالي:
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/6lu9oea45g0alw4/check.rar


:20:
كانت هذة التجربة من اكثر من سنتين لعل الذاكرة خانتني
أعتقد لهذا السبب استمر استخدام ubc97 ,


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (8 ديسمبر 2014)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> وشكراً لتوضيح @م مثنى العزاوي
> وشكراً لتنبية أخي @ayelamayem77
> 
> نرجوا رأيك @د.م يوسف حميضة
> ...



-يجب ان تتحمل الاطارات لوحدها %25 دون تتدخل او تواجد العمل المشترك
لأنه بوجود الجدران والعمل المشترك

- الجدران في الطوابق السفلية تحجب قوى القص الزلزالية عن الاطارات
وكما رأينا سابقا في العمل المشترك الاطارات في الطوابق العلوية
تسند الجدران في الأعلى كمساند مرنة ورد الفعل هذا هو حصة الجدران
ويعامل مثل حمولة مركزة في اعلى الاطارات واصبح عزم الانحناء وقوة القص
ثابتة على كامل الاطارات لأننا كما نعلم العزم في الاطار= M=P*hl2

- لذلك كل الطرق الذي رأيناها سابقا هي غير ملائمة
لما جاء في الكود
1- لأنها لم تستطيع ان تلغي تأثير العمل المشترك
2- لأنها صعدت الحمولات او قوى القص على الاطارات
وزاد مقدار رد فعل القص القاعدي عن الحقيقي بمقدار نسبة التصعيد

- وكما ذكرنا سابقا الغاية من هذه العملية
ان تقاوم الاطارات لوحدها هذه النسبة دون تواجد موانع اخرى
وعلى الاطارات ان تقاوم هذه النسب المكتسبة من العامل R
خوفا من عدم تشكل المفاصل اللدنة وعدم دخول جملة الاطارات في المجال اللدن


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (8 ديسمبر 2014)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> دكتور /يوسف
> 
> هل أذا تطلب عمل تحليل ديناميكي لبرج ما و عند تطبيق النسبه 25% علي الموديل الوهمي لابد من تطبيق التحليل الديناميكي له أيضا؟



لا ضرورة لإجراء التحليل الديناميكي على جملة الاطارات لوحدها
ما يهمنا هو استعمال نسبة 25% من القص الأعظمي المتواجد
على الجملة المشتركة.


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (8 ديسمبر 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> -يجب ان تتحمل الاطارات لوحدها %25 دون تتدخل او تواجد العمل المشترك
> لأنه بوجود الجدران والعمل المشترك



كيف نحقق هذا الشرط بال ETABS وهو تحمل الإطارات 25% دون تدخل?
في المودل الثاني
هل يتم أزالة الحوائط الخرسانية ووضع 25% من ال base shear /story - الناتجة من تحليل النظام معاً(حوائط واطارات)- عند كل دور بطريقة يدوية علي الديفرام وعدم ترك البرنامج يقوم بحساب ال base shear, ومن ثم تصميم الأعمدة علي ذلك بدون مشاركة ال shear wall?

ميزة نظام ال Dual هو كما جاء في SEAOC_UBC97 Seismic Design Manual Vol. 01, Code Application Examples_1999
بمشاركة #51


Use of a dual system has the advantage of providing the structure with an
independent vertical load carrying system capable of resisting 25 percent of the
design base shear while at the same time the primary system, either shear wall or
braced frame, carries its proportional share of the design base shear. For this
configuration, the code permits use of a larger R value for the primary system than
would be permitted without the 25 percent frame system.​
الميزة هي:
1- نظام رأسي من الإطارات يتحمل الاحمال الرأسية كاملة -gravity loads- بالإضافة لتحمل 25% من 
seismic base shear /story 
2- shear wall تتحمل ما لا يقل عن 75% من seismic base shear /story 

يعني يجب أن يكون توزيع الحوائط لا يؤثر علي stability المنشأ لو تم أنهيارها بالكامل لانها المفروض لا تتحمل اي جزء من احمال gravity loads لتكون dual system طبقاً لما ارادة الكود.

السؤال: ماذا لو كان توزيع shear walls يؤثر عل اتزان المنشأ عند إنهيارها تحت تاثير الزلازل, بمعني اخر تم إعتبارها جزء اساسي من تحمل gravity loads , فهل يُعتبر النظام dual system ؟


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (8 ديسمبر 2014)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> كيف نحقق هذا الشرط بال ETABS وهو تحمل الإطارات 25% دون تدخل?
> في المودل الثاني
> هل يتم أزالة الحوائط الخرسانية ووضع 25% من ال base shear /story - الناتجة من تحليل النظام معاً(حوائط واطارات)- عند كل دور بطريقة يدوية علي الديفرام وعدم ترك البرنامج يقوم بحساب ال base shear, ومن ثم تصميم الأعمدة علي ذلك بدون مشاركة ال shear wall?



و في حالة اتصال أحد أو بعض الاطارات بالحوائط كيف يتم الغاء الحوائط في النموذج ؟
و كيف يتم تمثيل الأحمال الرأسية للبلاطات حيث أن ازالة الحوائط سيؤثر على اتزان البلاطات ؟
تحياتي


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (8 ديسمبر 2014)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> و في حالة اتصال أحد أو بعض الاطارات بالحوائط كيف يتم الغاء الحوائط في النموذج ؟
> و كيف يتم تمثيل الأحمال الرأسية للبلاطات حيث أن ازالة الحوائط سيؤثر على اتزان البلاطات ؟
> تحياتي



في جزء أضافتة للمشاركة السابقة في نفس السياق



محمد ابو مريم قال:


> ميزة نظام ال Dual هو كما جاء في SEAOC_UBC97 Seismic Design Manual Vol. 01, Code Application Examples_1999
> بمشاركة #51
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (8 ديسمبر 2014)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> كيف نحقق هذا الشرط بال ETABS وهو تحمل الإطارات 25% دون تدخل?
> في المودل الثاني
> هل يتم أزالة الحوائط الخرسانية ووضع 25% من ال base shear /story - الناتجة من تحليل النظام معاً(حوائط واطارات)- عند كل دور بطريقة يدوية علي الديفرام وعدم ترك البرنامج يقوم بحساب ال base shear, ومن ثم تصميم الأعمدة علي ذلك بدون مشاركة ال shear wall?
> 
> ...



- نحن لدينا الفايل الأول النظامي للحساب دون تغير اي شيئ
- لكن بعمل فايل ثاني يمكن اخراج صلابات الجدران وليس
اخراج الجدران وازالتها
- يمكن ابقاء عملها للحمولات الشاقولية
فقط الغاء الصلابة العزمية والقصية 

- وذلك بالذهاب الى لوحة shell modifier stiffness
والغاء مربعات الصلابة العزمية والقصية فقط

- وبنفس الوقت الذهاب الى لوحة Loads define
وعمل تخفيض لحالة الحمولة الزلزالية Qx - Qy 
بنسبة عامل التخفيض المطلوب


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (8 ديسمبر 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> - يمكن ابقاء عملها للحمولات الشاقولية
> فقط الغاء الصلابة العزمية والقصية



هنا اصبحت مشاركة في تحمل gravity loads, ألا يتنافي مع ما أردة الكود علي عدم مشاركتها في gravity loads.
حيث أنها لو إنهارت تحت تاثير القوي الزلزالية ستؤثر علي إتزان المنشأ لانها مشاركة في حمل gravity loads

فما فائدة التحقق من 25% مشاركة الإطارات أذن. لان الغرض منها هو بقاء المنشأ متزن ومتحمل 25% من القوي الزلزالية بعد إنهيار الحوائط

السؤال: ماذا لو كان توزيع shear walls يؤثر عل اتزان المنشأ عند إنهيارها تحت تاثير الزلازل, بمعني اخر تم إعتبارها جزء اساسي من تحمل gravity loads , فهل يُعتبر النظام dual system ؟



محمد ابو مريم قال:


> ميزة نظام ال Dual هو كما جاء في SEAOC_UBC97 Seismic Design Manual Vol. 01, Code Application Examples_1999
> بمشاركة #51
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (8 ديسمبر 2014)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> ASCE 7/2010 SI
> 12.2.5.1 Dual System
> For a dual system, the moment frames shall be
> capable of resisting at least 25 percent of the design
> ...




إعتبار الكود ل dual system عبارة عن 
moment frames + shear walls or braced frames

إطارات + حوائط او اطارات مربوطة بنظام مقاوم للأحمال الافقية barcing

يعزز ما جاء في Seismic Design Manual Vol. 01 أدناة من عدم مشاركة الحوائط أو braced frames في تحمل ال gravity load 
فلا يُتصور ان تتحمل braced frames ال gravity load وعند انهيارها تحت القوي الزلزالية ستنهار ال bracing ويبقي باقي المنشأ صامد تحت الاحمال الراسية + 25% من القوي الزلزالية التصميمية عند كل دور
- وكذلك الهدف من وجود ال shear walls



محمد ابو مريم قال:


> ميزة نظام ال Dual هو كما جاء في SEAOC_UBC97 Seismic Design Manual Vol. 01, Code Application Examples_1999
> بمشاركة #51
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (8 ديسمبر 2014)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> هنا اصبحت مشاركة في تحمل gravity loads, ألا يتنافي مع ما أردة الكود علي عدم مشاركتها في gravity loads.
> حيث أنها لو إنهارت تحت تاثير القوي الزلزالية ستؤثر علي إتزان المنشأ لانها مشاركة في حمل gravity loads
> 
> فما فائدة التحقق من 25% مشاركة الإطارات أذن. لان الغرض منها هو بقاء المنشأ متزن ومتحمل 25% من القوي الزلزالية بعد إنهيار الحوائط
> ...



- نحن نريد الحصول على عزوم الانحناء والقص العظمى
المتواجد على الاطارات لامكانية تشقق المقطع وتشكل المفصل اللدن

- مايهمنا هو حالة التركيب الزلازالي والحمولات الشاقولية u2 
والتي هي الحالة الأعظمية التي تكون فيها الاجهادات متناوبة
وحالة تشكل المفصل اللدن وهي الطاقة والحالة العظمى
التي يجب ان تصمم عليها الاطارات منفردة

- لأنه اصلا لا وجود لحالة زلزالية تعمل بمفردها على الاطارات
وبنفس الوقت لا تعطي حالة عزم الانحناء والقص العظمي

- ومن قال ان الغاية من تحمل الاطارات نسبة25%هي الخوف من انهيار
الجدران وبقاء الاطارات؟؟ ولماذا في تنوع باقي حالات الاطارات
لايوحد هذا الشرط ولا التخوف من انهيار الجدران

-انهيار الجداران سوف يؤدي الى انهيار كامل البناء
لأن الاطارات لم تصمم على مقاومة كامل القص القاعدي100%

- وكما ذكرنا سابقا تصميم الاطارات على مقاومة%25 من القص القاعدي
الخوف من امكانية عدم تشكل المفاصل اللدنة في الطوابق السفلية
وان تدخل الجدران بالعمل المشترك قد يححب عنها قوى القص
وتشكل عزوم انحناء اعظمية تحدث تشقق في كمرات الاطار وتشكل المفصل اللدن

- وهي حالة مشابهة طبق الأصل لاطارات مقاومة للعزوم moment frames
دون تواجد كور اوجدران لكن بتواجد نفس تركيب الحمولات اصولا
والمتبعة في ملف الاطار الحقيقي النظامي المشترك اطارات+ جدران


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (8 ديسمبر 2014)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> ميزة نظام ال Dual هو كما جاء في SEAOC_UBC97 Seismic Design Manual Vol. 01, Code Application Examples_1999
> بمشاركة #51
> 
> 
> ...



ما أرد أن أقولة هو:
في حالة عدم تحقق تحمل ال frame system ل gravity loads كاملاً فلا يُعتبر النظام Dual system وعندها لا يلزم التحقق من مشاركة الإطارات ل 25% من ال design base shear

فشروط ان يكون النظام (جملة ثنائية (إطار مقاوم للعزوم + جدران قص)) Dual system هي:
أ- نظام رأسي من الإطارات يتحمل الاحمال الرأسية كاملة -gravity loads-
ب-تحمل الإطارات 25% من seismic base shear /story وتتحمل جدران القص ما لا يقل عن 75% من seismic base shear /story 
ج- يتحمل كلاُ من (الإطارات المقاومة للعزوم + جدران القص) كامل seismic base shear حسب نسبة الجساءة rigidity

-وهذا مذكور في ال ASCE 7-10 و SEAOC_UBC97 Seismic Design Manual Vol. 01, Code Application 







ومذكور نصاً في الكود السوري - الملحق 2 تصميم وتحقيق المبانى والمنشآت لمقاومة الزلازل 2005-






وفي حالة عدم تحقق شروط ال dual system يتم تحقيق الشرط ج فقط ويسمي نظام مختلط - كما أطلق علية الكود السوري-







"إِنْ أُرِيدُ إِلَّا الْإِصْلَاحَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ وَمَا تَوْفِيقِي إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ (88) "هود​


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (8 ديسمبر 2014)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> ما أرد أن أقولة هو:
> في حالة عدم تحقق تحمل ال frame system ل gravity loads كاملاً فلا يُعتبر النظام Dual system وعندها لا يلزم التحقق من مشاركة الإطارات ل 25% من ال design base shear
> 
> فشروط ان يكون النظام (جملة ثنائية (إطار مقاوم للعزوم + جدران قص)) Dual system هي:
> ...



طبعا هذا تمام ومقبول
الاطارات في نظام Dual system او المشاركة مع الجدران والكور في مقاومة
القوى الأفقية والتي لايتطلب منها تشكل مفاصل لدنة ولا تحقيق نسبة25% لمقاومة الإطارات
لوحدها هي ايضا اطارات مقاومة للعزوم ولكن ليس لها مميزات العامل (R) الأعظمية
بل العامل R لهذه الجمل متدني وقد لايتجاوز عامل الجدران القصية لوحدها 4،5

- ان اصطلاح Dual system يطلق على الجملة التي يتواجد فيها
(اطارات + كور وجدران قصية) لمقاومة القوى الأفقية والأحمال الشاقولية
بنفس الوقت
بغض النظر عن نوع الاطارات ونسبة مشاركتها في المقاومة او
وجوب مقاومة نسب معينة من القص القاعدي لوحدها

- ما معنى ان يتحمل frame كامل الحمولات الشاقولية
نحن لا نلغي الجدران ولا نغير النمذجة
الحمولات الشاقولية باقية نفسها ولا تتغير
الاطارات تتحمل حصتها والجدران تتحمل حصتها اصولا


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (8 ديسمبر 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> طبعا هذا تمام ومقبول
> الاطارات في نظام Dual system او المشاركة مع الجدران والكور في مقاومة
> القوى الأفقية والتي لايتطلب منها تشكل مفاصل لدنة ولا تحقيق نسبة25% لمقاومة الإطارات
> لوحدها هي ايضا اطارات مقاومة للعزوم ولكن ليس لها مميزات العامل (R) الأعظمية
> بل العامل R لهذه الجمل متدني وقد لايتجاوز عامل الجدران القصية لوحدها 4،5




نعم الاختلاف هو في قيمة R

توضيح بخصوص


محمد ابو مريم قال:


> وفي حالة عدم تحقق شروط ال dual system يتم تحقيق الشرط ج فقط ويسمي نظام مختلط - كما أطلق علية الكود السوري-


هذا الجزء طبقاً للكود السوري وهو متوافق مع ASCE 7-02

أما بداية من ASCE 7-05 تم اشتراط تحمل الإطارات 25% مع تخفيض R =4.5 مقارنة بقيمة R = 8~5.5 بالنسبة ل dual system


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (9 ديسمبر 2014)

الآن أعتقد أننا بدأنا نصل لمفهوم مشترك و لكني حقيقة لا أستوعب كيف تتحمل الاطارات الأحمال الراسية (بمفردها) بدون مشاركة الحوائط و كيف يمكن التأكد من ذلك و كيف يمكن أن يحدث ذلك في الطبيعة ؟
تحياتي


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (9 ديسمبر 2014)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> الآن أعتقد أننا بدأنا نصل لمفهوم مشترك و لكني حقيقة لا أستوعب كيف تتحمل الاطارات الأحمال الراسية (بمفردها) بدون مشاركة الحوائط و كيف يمكن التأكد من ذلك و كيف يمكن أن يحدث ذلك في الطبيعة ؟
> تحياتي



هذا السبب الأساسي في كبر قيمة R= 8~5.5 يعني يتم تقليل designed seismic base shear لان ال R عند حساب ال V تكون بالمقام.

والفكرة قائمة علي ان توزيع ال moment frames جيد ويمكنه في حالة إزالة جدران القص - في الموديل او الواقع بسبب تحملة جزء كبير من القوي الزلزالية لا تقل عن 75 %- من الحفاظ علي المنشأ من الانهيار تحت تاثير ال gravity load مع إمكانية تحمل 25% من القوي الزلزالية
فالفكرة معتمدة علي انة بعد الزلزال لا ينهار المبني كلياً أو جزئياً بحيث لا يٌمكن استخدامة وأنما يكون صالح للإستخدام وتحمل gravity load بعد إنهيار جدران القص كلياً او جزئياً - وهذا الفهم طبقاً ل SEAOC_IBC2006 Structural Seismic Design Manual Vol. 01 بمشاركة #51

وستلاحظ في جدول ال ASCE T12.2.1
تحت
D. DUAL SYSTEMS WITH SPECIAL
MOMENT FRAMES CAPABLE OF
RESISTING AT LEAST 25% OF
PRESCRIBED SEISMIC FORCES

أن هذا النظام من أحد انظمتة Special reinforced concrete shear walls ليس لة حد في الاتفاع في جميع المناطق الزلزالية و R=7


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (9 ديسمبر 2014)

يتضح من المناقشة أن هذه الأنظمة لها علاقة كبيرة بالتصميم المعماري الذي يسمح بتصميم و توزيع الاطارات بحيث تتحمل القوى الرأسية بمفردها في حالة انهيار حوائط القص كليا أو جزئيا و كذلك يعتمد على استيعاب الأغراض التصميمية و معرفة الفكرة أو الهدف من مقاومة أحمال الزلازل كما استفاض د/يوسف حميضة و مهندس محمد أبو مريم في التوضيح ..
و يعتمد على خيال المصمم الانشائي و تصوره لحالة المبنى بعد تعرضه للزلزال - لا قدر الله - و الانهيارات الجزئية أو الوصول لمرحلة اللدونة للعناصر الانشائية المقاومة للزلزال و التي تعطي الفرصة لاخلاء المبنى لحماية الأرواح أو استمرار المبنى في العمل لأهداف استراتيجية ..
الموضوع أشبه بالتصميم الانشائي للمبنى مع اعتبار مقاومة الانهيار المتوالي أو المتتابع Progressive collapse ..
و يتضح أنه في معظم الحالات قد لا يتوفر تصميم النظام الثنائي و خصوصا في المنطقة العربية حيث نفتقد التنسيق بين جميع التخصصات مع الأسف بسبب تراجع الخبرات و عدم وجود خطط أو ميزانيات للتدريب الجيد ..
و بالتالي فغالبا ما يكون النظام هو نظام مختلط كما ذكر الزميل العزيز مهندس محمد أبو مريم ..
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## ayelamayem77 (9 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله

أتفق مع الدكتور يوسف في قوله بأن dual frame system لا يشترط فيه أن تتحمل الاعمده كل الاحمال الرأسيه و أختلف مع أخي و حبيبي أبو مريم في قوله أنه لابد من ذلك أرجو من الجميع الرجوع للرابط التالي و هو يوضح رسم بسيط للأنظمه الانشائيه المقاومه للزلازل من كتاب الدكتور جوش 
الرابط:
http://www.mediafire.com/download/xyu02ukxr9jkobx/2009+IBC+Structural+Provisions+Handbook.pdf​لاحظ معي أذا أراد أن تتحمل الاعمده كامل الاحمال الرأسيه للdual frame system كان فصل الرسم كما فعل في الbuilding frame system
ايضا الخوف من مسأله أنهيار الجدران عند الزلالزل مع جعل الاعمده تتحمل كل الاحمال الرأسيه كنوع من الامان هو مذكور فقط في building frame system 
راجع الرابط التالي:
http://cenews.com/article/4940/code...bearing_wall_system_vs._building_frame_system


----------



## ayelamayem77 (9 ديسمبر 2014)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله
> 
> أتفق مع الدكتور يوسف في قوله بأن dual frame system لا يشترط فيه أن تتحمل الاعمده كل الاحمال الرأسيه و أختلف مع أخي و حبيبي أبو مريم في قوله أنه لابد من ذلك أرجو من الجميع الرجوع للرابط التالي و هو يوضح رسم بسيط للأنظمه الانشائيه المقاومه للزلازل من كتاب الدكتور جوش
> الرابط:
> ...



ملحوظه هامه الرابط الاخير للدكتور جوش و هو يؤكد بأنه لابد من تحمل الاعمده كل الاحمال الرأسيه بما فيها وزن الحوائط نفسها و رغم ذلك في كتابه الشهير Seismic and Wind Design of Concrete Buildings 
لم يلتزم به في المثال المحلول حول هذا النظام (building frame system) و يمكنك التأكد من ذلك بنفسك من خلال الكتاب السابق ذكره و أعتقد أن غالبيه المهندسين لا تلتزم بهذا الشرط لكونه يعطي قطاعات أعمده كبيره 

تأكيد أخر حول الشرط السابق أنه في الbuilding frame system يمكنك مراجعه الرابط التالي 
http://www.mediafire.com/view/5430735hzt6tv61/1z.pdf

هذا الرابط مقتبس من كتاب Allan Williams لاحظ أنه ذكر كلمه all gravity loads في building frame system فقط


----------



## ayelamayem77 (9 ديسمبر 2014)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> ملحوظه هامه الرابط الاخير للدكتور جوش و هو يؤكد بأنه لابد من تحمل الاعمده كل الاحمال الرأسيه بما فيها وزن الحوائط نفسها و رغم ذلك في كتابه الشهير Seismic and Wind Design of Concrete Buildings
> لم يلتزم به في المثال المحلول حول هذا النظام (building frame system) و يمكنك التأكد من ذلك بنفسك من خلال الكتاب السابق ذكره و أعتقد أن غالبيه المهندسين لا تلتزم بهذا الشرط لكونه يعطي قطاعات أعمده كبيره
> 
> تأكيد أخر حول الشرط السابق أنه في الbuilding frame system يمكنك مراجعه الرابط التالي
> ...



أرجو مراجعه رأي *المهندس/سامر* عندما سألته حول هذا الشرط المجحف بجعل الاعمده تتحمل كل الاحمال الرأسيه في building frame system فقط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t446087-9.html


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (9 ديسمبر 2014)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> الآن أعتقد أننا بدأنا نصل لمفهوم مشترك و لكني حقيقة لا أستوعب كيف تتحمل الاطارات الأحمال الراسية (بمفردها) بدون مشاركة الحوائط و كيف يمكن التأكد من ذلك و كيف يمكن أن يحدث ذلك في الطبيعة ؟
> تحياتي



 - كذلك انا استغرب معك وجود هذه الحالة
وهي فقط اجتهادات وتحليلات ولا وجود لها
في الكود ولا يؤخذ بها
- هي تحليلات عن حالة واحدة في bearing system
وفي حال تواجد جدران مكتفة ومحاطة باطارات
او تواجد جدار ضمن فتحات الاطارات

- ففي هذه الحالة كيف تتوزع الحمولات وهل المفروض
على الأعمدة مقاومة كامل الحمولات الشاقولية
ويكون الجدار فقط حامل نفسة
فهي ليست الا تساؤلات انشائية

- واي مهندس يستطيع حل هذه الطلاسم
ومعرفة حمولة العامود لوحده وحمولات الجدران
انظر الملفات:
-


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (9 ديسمبر 2014)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> ملحوظه هامه الرابط الاخير للدكتور جوش و هو يؤكد بأنه لابد من تحمل الاعمده كل الاحمال الرأسيه بما فيها وزن الحوائط نفسها و رغم ذلك في كتابه الشهير Seismic and Wind Design of Concrete Buildings
> لم يلتزم به في المثال المحلول حول هذا النظام (building frame system) و يمكنك التأكد من ذلك بنفسك من خلال الكتاب السابق ذكره و أعتقد أن غالبيه المهندسين لا تلتزم بهذا الشرط لكونه يعطي قطاعات أعمده كبيره
> 
> تأكيد أخر حول الشرط السابق أنه في الbuilding frame system يمكنك مراجعه الرابط التالي
> ...



- كذلك انا استغرب معك وجود هذه الحالة
وهي فقط اجتهادات وتحليلات ولا وجود لها
في الكود ولا يؤخذ بها
​- هي تحليلات عن حالة واحدة في bearing system
وفي حال تواجد جدران مكتفة ومحاطة باطارات
او تواجد جدار ضمن فتحات الاطارات
​
- ففي هذه الحالة كيف تتوزع الحمولات وهل المفروض
على الأعمدة مقاومة كامل الحمولات الشاقولية
ويكون الجدار فقط حامل نفسة
فهي ليست الا تساؤلات انشائية
​
- واي مهندس يستطيع حل هذه الطلاسم
ومعرفة حمولة العامود لوحده وحمولات الجدران
​انظر الملفات:
​




 الملفات المرفقة​





2006IBC STRUCTURAL-SEISMIC DESIGN MANUAL.pdf‏ (51.9 كيلوبايت, 0 مشاهدات)




2009 IBC Structural Provisions Handbook_files.rar‏ (1.00 ميجابايت, 0 مشاهدات)


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (9 ديسمبر 2014)

وجهة النظر الأقرب للفهم و هي توافق ما ذكرته حول مقاومة الانهيار المتتالي Progressive collapse و توافق أيضا ما ورد في رد المهندس القدير سامر عقيل أن الاطارات يجب تصميمها لتحمل كل الأحمال الرأسية في حالة انهيار حوائط القص ..
و ذلك يتطلب توزيع مناسب للاطارات و حوائط القص بالتنسيق مع التصميم المعماري و خيرة التصميم ضد هذا النوع من الانهيارات Progressive collapse
تحياتي


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (9 ديسمبر 2014)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> ملحوظه هامه الرابط الاخير للدكتور جوش و هو يؤكد بأنه لابد من تحمل الاعمده كل الاحمال الرأسيه بما فيها وزن الحوائط نفسها و رغم ذلك في كتابه الشهير Seismic and Wind Design of Concrete Buildings
> لم يلتزم به في المثال المحلول حول هذا النظام (building frame system) و يمكنك التأكد من ذلك بنفسك من خلال الكتاب السابق ذكره و أعتقد أن غالبيه المهندسين لا تلتزم بهذا الشرط لكونه يعطي قطاعات أعمده كبيره
> 
> تأكيد أخر حول الشرط السابق أنه في الbuilding frame system يمكنك مراجعه الرابط التالي
> ...



وأنا أتفق معك ان د جوش له رأي وتطبيق أخر, فما بالك بنا نحن.
وانا شخصيا في انتظار SEAOC_IBC2012 Structural Seismic Design Manual في أن يكون متاح لنري هل تغير رأي د جوش ام لا
وسيتضح اكثر في تعليقة علي كود 2015 

وهذا الخلاف ظهر بعد فصل ASCE 7/05 لنظام ال dual عن النظام المختلط المتكون من نفس العناصر - مع انة لم يشترط صراحة تحمل كامل الاحمال الراسية ل Moment frame- ولكنة جعل النظام المختلط ذو R =4.5 أقل من ال dual.
فالمعضلة هي تعريف النظام لان تحدة يغير قيمة R كبير

وكلام الدكتور جوش لم يتغير في تعليقة علي مثال ال Dual بين SEAOC_UBC97 & IBC2006 Seismic Design Manual Vol.


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (9 ديسمبر 2014)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> وأنا أتفق معك ان د جوش له رأي وتطبيق أخر, فما بالك بنا نحن.
> وانا شخصيا في انتظار SEAOC_IBC2012 Structural Seismic Design Manual في أن يكون متاح لنري هل تغير رأي د جوش ام لا
> وسيتضح اكثر في تعليقة علي كود 2015
> 
> ...



- لا اختلاف على رأي كوش وغيره في حال
جدار مكتف ومحاط باطارات وأعمدة

- لكن في حال الجدار او الكور منفصل
وبعيد عن الاطارات وتواجد كمرات مسنودة
على الكور
هل على الأعمدة البعيدة عن الكور عليها
ان تتحمل كافة حمولاتها مضافا اليها حمولات الكور
- كيف هذا اذا كانت مصممة فقط لتحمل حمولاتها

- وكما ذكرنا سابقا يمكن لأي شخص مهما كانت خبرته
او درجته العلمية
ان يعلق ويحلل او ينتقد الكود فهذا رأي واجتهاد شخصي

 - لكن دائما واخيرا يجب الرجوع الى الكود والعمل بموجبه.


----------



## ayelamayem77 (9 ديسمبر 2014)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> وأنا أتفق معك ان د جوش له رأي وتطبيق أخر, فما بالك بنا نحن.
> وانا شخصيا في انتظار SEAOC_IBC2012 Structural Seismic Design Manual في أن يكون متاح لنري هل تغير رأي د جوش ام لا
> وسيتضح اكثر في تعليقة علي كود 2015
> 
> ...



أخي أبو مريم:
توضيح بسيط المرجع seismic design manual ليس من تأليف الدكتور جوش
المرجع الذي ذكرت أنه يناقض نفسه حول مسأله تحمل الاعمده كل الاحمال الرأسيه و ذلك كما وضحت هو طلب متعلق فقط بbuilding frame system و لا يتعلق بأي نظام أخر كما وضحت من قبل هو Seismic and Wind Design of Concrete Buildings و ليس seismic design manual vol.1 (هذا المرجع الاخير ليس من تأليف الدكتور جوش و لم يورد أي مثال عن الbuilding frame system) لقد أورد مثال عن dual frame system و في هذا النظام لا يوجد ما يشترط جعل الاعمده تحمل الحمل الرأسي كله.
نعود لأظهار التضارب في كلام الدكتور جوش حول building frame system و الذي ذكره هنا
http://cenews.com/article/4940/code...bearing_wall_system_vs._building_frame_system

و المثال المحلول حول BUILDING FRAME SYSTEM الذي ذكره في المرجع الذي هو seismic and wind design of concrete building 

راجع أخر صفحه من الرابط التالي:

http://www.mediafire.com/download/yl16d3sdw2yvbfh/building+frame+system.pdf


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (9 ديسمبر 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> - كذلك انا استغرب معك وجود هذه الحالة
> وهي فقط اجتهادات وتحليلات ولا وجود لها
> في الكود ولا يؤخذ بها
> - هي تحليلات عن حالة واحدة في bearing system
> ...



نعم هذا الطرح موجود في اطروحتي
ومقالي في المدونة المنشورة في هذا الموقع

- بعنوان :
مقاومة كامل قوى االزلازل والقوى الأفقية 
بالاطارات فقط دون تدخل الجدران
والجدران فقط لمقاومة الحمولات الشاقولية

- معتمدين بذلك على الكود
كما سمح الكود بمقاومة كامل القوى الأفقية بالجدران والكور
فماذا عن مقاومة كامل القوى الأفقية بالاطارات

- وماذا عن العمل المشترك وهل يسقط نظام dual system
في هذه الحالة واعتبار العامل R اعظمي كحالة تواجد
اطارات مقاومة للعزوم فقط وحيدة دون تدخل الجدران.

- وهل يعني عدم مشاركة الاطارات اوالجدران في مقاومة القوى الأفقية
اصبحت محجوبة حتى صلابتها العزمية والقصية؟
- في الخلاصة والنتائج:
نجد انه يمكن للاطارات مقاومة كامل القوى الأفقية دون تدخل الجدران
لكن يجب تخفيض العامل R بمقدار 20-25% عما هو تواجد
اطارات لوحدها.

- ان تفسير ظاهرة عدم التحمل للعناصر والمشاركة في المقاومة رغم انها متواجدة
كل هذا تجدون التفسير والتحليل له في
​ملف مقال الأطروحة




effect of non seismic walls on frames.zip‏ (851.8 كيلوبايت, 112 مشاهدات)​


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (9 ديسمبر 2014)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> أخي أبو مريم:
> توضيح بسيط المرجع seismic design manual ليس من تأليف الدكتور جوش
> المرجع الذي ذكرت أنه يناقض نفسه حول مسأله تحمل الاعمده كل الاحمال الرأسيه و ذلك كما وضحت هو طلب متعلق فقط بbuilding frame system و لا يتعلق بأي نظام أخر كما وضحت من قبل هو Seismic and Wind Design of Concrete Buildings و ليس seismic design manual vol.1 (هذا المرجع الاخير ليس من تأليف الدكتور جوش و لم يورد أي مثال عن الbuilding frame system) لقد أورد مثال عن dual frame system و في هذا النظام لا يوجد ما يشترط جعل الاعمده تحمل الحمل الرأسي كله.
> نعود لأظهار التضارب في كلام الدكتور جوش حول building frame system و الذي ذكره هنا
> ...



أرجو ألا يكون هذا الطرح _ساذجا) بعض الشئ ..
حسب الصورة المقتبسة من المثال المذكور ..



لاحظت أن هناك خط متقطع يحول شكل جدار القص الى اطارات ..
هل يمكن أن يعني هذا أن يتم الغاء جدران القص و استبدالها باطارات بهذه الطريقة حتى نحافظ على اتزان المبنى عند التأكد من مقاومتها لنسبة المساهمة ؟
عموما لا حياء في العلم ..


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (9 ديسمبر 2014)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> أرجو ألا يكون هذا الطرح _ساذجا) بعض الشئ ..
> حسب الصورة المقتبسة من المثال المذكور ..
> 
> 
> ...



- حذا الخط المنقط يدل على انه
يجب اسمرار كمرات الاطارات في كل الطوابق
وهكذا كل الحمولات تذهب الا الاطار
وكأن الجدار لم يعد له وجود ولا يحمل اي حمولات
شاقولية في حالة تواجد الزلازل 
- وكما في حالة حساب اعمدة مدفونة في نهايات الجدران
حيث حمولات الجدران تتحول الى النهايات مباشرة
وحالة شد وضغط في اطراف الجدران
- هذه تحليلات خاصة لوضعية جدران خاصة
نصادفها في حالات تدعيم وتاهيل الابنية القديمة
حيث يتم احاطة الجدران الحجرية والطوب باطارات 
خرسانية او معدنية
ثم نعتمد على هذه النظريات والتحليلات في كيفية تصميم الاطار
وهل يجب تصميه على كامل القوى الشاقولية وهكذا....
- ليست حالة اتزان
هم لا يطالبون بالغاء جدران القص
بل بزرع اعمدة واطارات في كل طابق حتى في جدران الكور
وهكذا يمكن للإطارات ان تحمل كامل القوى الشاقولية
- ولكن هذا غير مجدي وغير اقتصادي يمكن عمل كمرات مدفونة
ضمن الجدار حتى الأ عمدة
- لكن كما ذكرنا سبقا هذا مجرد طرح فقط 
فقد قامت معظم ناطحات السحاب والأبراج القديمة والجديدة
على الفرضيات المعمول بها في الكود


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (9 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله دكتور يوسف و بارك الله بكم و بكافة الزملاء 


د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> نقاش وتحليل زلزالي
> 
> - اعطى الكود في حال مشاركة اطارات عادية (ordinary frames)
> في مقاومة الزلازل مع الجدران.
> ...


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (9 ديسمبر 2014)

abo alafkar قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله دكتور يوسف و بارك الله بكم و بكافة الزملاء


 
1- لا داعي لحجب الصلابات
نحن نستطيع اخراج الاطارات كلها وكأنها غير متواجدة
لكن ذلك على الورق او بواسطة البرناج

- لكن الاطارات والبلاطات متواجدة في الواقع الفعلي
كما تتواجد الجدران وتؤثر على مركز الكتلة والصلابة
والمفروض حجب قوى القص عنها فقط دون اي شيئ أخر
لكي تتحمل الجدران كامل قوى القص
لذلك حذف صلابة الا طار او جعلها عضو غير فعال يلغي عملها
في مقاومة القوى الشاقولية
وكذلل يلغي تشكل العزوم في العقد الناتج من القوى الشاقولية
وكذلك لا يمكن اجراء تحليل p- دلتا

- لذلك الأنسب هو الغاء فقط مقاومة قوى القص الأفقية من القص القاعدي
بأي طريقة كانت حيث لا تلغي او تؤثر على مميزات اخرى

2- طبعا تفسيرك هذا صحيح لن ينهار المبني اذا الأشخاص او العناصر
الأخرى قادرة على تحمل المبنى لوحدها

- يعني يمكنك اختيار العناصر التي تريدها تصممها وتحسبها
لمقاومة كامل قوى القص القاعدي
- اما العناصر الأخرى فمتواجده بوزنها وصلابتها لكنها
لن تشارك في مقاومة القوى الفقية لأن مقطعها وتسليحها
لم يحسب ويصمم لذلك

- لذلك عندما اوكلنا للجدران فقط وصممناها لمقاومة القص
القاعدي الكلي فهي تعتبر خط الدفاع الأول
- لكن في حال كانت قوة الزلزال والقص القاعدي اكبر 
من الذي صممنا عليه الجدران
- فستبدأ الاطارات خط الدفاع الثاني في الاشتراك في المقاومة
بقدر استطاعتها
-ثم تبدأ باقي الجدران المعارية من الطوب والحجر في المقاومة
بقدر طاقتها وعلى هذا قد يتشقق البناء او يتصدع وينهار

- لذلك يمكننا ان نوكل لبعص العناصر في مقاومة
القوى الأفقية والقص القاعدي
ان كان من الاطارات اوالجدران ولكن يجب ان نأخذ
بعين الاعتبار تأثير تواجدها حتى ولو لم تشارك في المقاومة

 *** هذا يعتبر كايضاح وجواب لبعض الزملاء
كيف نخرج عنصر من المقاومة ونبقي على صلابته
 - نحن لا نخرج تواجد اي عنصر
ولكن لايصمم ولايحسب للمشاركة او لمقاومة اي
قوى افقية من القص القاعدي


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (10 ديسمبر 2014)

اهم التوصيات : انواع الجمل المقاومة للزلازل المسموحة
وفق تصنيف المناطق الزلزالية وارتفاعات المنشأ​​



الملفات المرفقة





seismic zone.pdf‏ (364.0 كيلوبايت, 66 مشاهدات)







اطارات مقاومة للعزوم.pdf‏ (378.4 كيلوبايت, 42 مشاهدات)


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (10 ديسمبر 2014)

*
- وفق الكود يجب حساب الانتقال الكلي **drift ومقارنته مع* * M**∆** المسموح بين الطوابق في حالة تشكل المفصل اللدن والعمل في المنطة*
* اللدنة وما بعد المرنة حيث: **M=* *∆uS *0.7 *R**∆*
* us∆ = الانتقال المرن الكلي الناتج من تركيب* *الحمولات** (U2)*
* (زلازل+* *حمولات شاقولية)*
* (0.7) =1/1.6 عامل الرجوع الى حمولات حالةالاستثمار
 الغير مصعدة

* ** هل في حال :
* - اطارات او جدران عادية لا تتطلب ان تقاوم في المجال اللدن*
* ولا تشكل مفاصل لدنة
** - هل يمكن اعتبار الانتقال المرن s∆ هو الأعظمي للجمل العادية
ومقارنته مع drift المسموح

*:28:* حيث us * 0.7 = ∆s∆*


----------



## tarek elattar (11 ديسمبر 2014)

alselk2010 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا د.م يوسف حميضه على هذا العلم نسال الله ان يزيدك من فضله وعلمه
> حضرتك قمت بعمل ما قلته كالتالى:
> 1-تم الغاء Modifiers للكمرات والاعمدة والحوائط والبلاطات
> مع عمل فقط Modifiers لل Shear force =0
> ...



شكرا لاستاذنا الدكتور ولمهندسنا المجتهد معلومة مع التطبيق معلومة كاملة


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (12 ديسمبر 2014)

مسائل وامثلة محلولة في الزلازل

examples by @atulkrengineerhttp://www.slideshare.net/atulkumarengineer/reinforced-concrete-designtheoryexamples … via @SlideShare

Membrane - Plate - Shell #civilengineering#etabshttp://www.slideshare.net/neikrof/membrane-plate-shell … via @SlideShare


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (12 ديسمبر 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> *
> - وفق الكود يجب حساب الانتقال الكلي **drift ومقارنته مع* * M**∆** المسموح بين الطوابق في حالة تشكل المفصل اللدن والعمل في المنطة*
> * اللدنة وما بعد المرنة حيث: **M=* *∆uS *0.7 *R**∆*
> * us∆ = الانتقال المرن الكلي الناتج من تركيب* *الحمولات** (U2)*
> ...




_الفاصل الزلزالي: وفق الكود الأمريكي ubc - والعربي السوري

- يمكن أن تكون الفواصل الزلزالية فواصل هبوط أو فواصل تمدد
او أن تكون فواصل إلزامية
ويجب استعمال الفواصل الزلزالية في الحالات التالية

- عند نواجد فرق في مناسيب الطوابق:
-عند استعمال كتل أبنية بأشكال غير منتظمة

- الفاصل الزلزالي وظاهرة الطرق
عندما تتعرض الأبنية للزلازل تتولد فيها انتقالات أفقية فإذا كانت الكتلتان متجاورتين
وكان عرض الفاصل بينهما غير كاف فإن المنشأتين المتجاورتين أثناء اهتزازهما 
باتجاهين متعاكسين يحدث بينهما تصادم وينجم عنها قوة صدم وتهشم
موضعي للعناصر المتجاورة 

- وبالتالي يجب أن تتباعد الكتل المتجاورة والواقعة ضمن ملكية

 واحدة بالمسافة mt∆
mt =√((∆m1)2+(∆m2)2 ∆
هما الانتقالات المتشكلة في المنطقة ما بعد المرنة عند تشكل المفاصل اللدنة

- وتعطى بالعلاقة : M = ∆us *0.7 **R*∆ حيث تكون قوة القص
اعظمية غير مخفضة 
s∆ = الانتقال المرن الكلي اعلى البناء الناتج من تركيب ( u2) زلازل+حمولات شاقولية
- ( 0.7) : عامل الرجوع الى حمولات حالة الاستثمار

 الغير مصعدة

** يعني الرجوع لحساب الانتقال في حالة حمولات( زلازل+ شاقولية) غير مصعدة
بالعامل (0.7)
_*- يمكن اعتبار الانتقال المرن s∆ هو الأعظمي للجمل العادية
ومقارنته مع drift المسموح
*:28:* حيث us * 0.7 = ∆s∆*_
_



الملفات المرفقة​






الفواصل الزلزالية.pdf‏ (1.54 ميجابايت, 66 مشاهدات)


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (12 ديسمبر 2014)

_*{earthquake observations *__*taken into consideration }
*_ {اعتبارات زلزالية تؤخذ بالاعتبار} 


































































































































:16: قد يحدث improper anchorage
في حال استعمال القالب المنزلق في تنفيذ الكور



































































End​


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (13 ديسمبر 2014)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> أخي أبو مريم:
> توضيح بسيط المرجع seismic design manual ليس من تأليف الدكتور جوش
> المرجع الذي ذكرت أنه يناقض نفسه حول مسأله تحمل الاعمده كل الاحمال الرأسيه و ذلك كما وضحت هو طلب متعلق فقط بbuilding frame system و لا يتعلق بأي نظام أخر كما وضحت من قبل هو Seismic and Wind Design of Concrete Buildings و ليس seismic design manual vol.1 (هذا المرجع الاخير ليس من تأليف الدكتور جوش و لم يورد أي مثال عن الbuilding frame system) لقد أورد مثال عن dual frame system و في هذا النظام لا يوجد ما يشترط جعل الاعمده تحمل الحمل الرأسي كله.
> نعود لأظهار التضارب في كلام الدكتور جوش حول building frame system و الذي ذكره هنا
> ...


 [MENTION=859646]ayelamayem77[/MENTION]
كلام صحيح 100%
وكلام د جوش علي building frame system وأشتراط تحمل الاعمدة 100% من الأحمال الراسية مع عدم التزامة بذلك بالمثال الذي ذكرتة
وفي كتاب Significant Changes to the Seismic Load Provisions of ASCE 7-10 An Illustrated Guide by S. K. Gosh_2011-0784411174 
يوجد صورة ب page 51 تُشير لانواع الأنظمة المقاومة للقوي الزلزالية
ويتضح ل building frame system مازال أشتراط تحمل الاعمدة 100% قائم
ولا استطيع ان أٌثبت أو أنفي أنة رأي د جوش لانة احد المشاركين بالكتاب







أما بالنسبة ل dual system فلا يشترط الكود ASCE 7-10 نسبة معينة لتحمل الأعمدة
ولكن ب SEAOC_IBC2006 Structural Seismic Design Manual ويُعتبر مرجع مهم ومن اصدار ال SEAOC اشترط ذلك في تعليقة علي مثال dual system ( وهو كلام أحد المؤلفين وليس منهم د جوش - كما نبهتنا لذلك-)
ووجود نفس الشرط بملحق الكود السوري لزلازل والذي يعتبر الاكواد الأمريكية مرجع لة ويكاد يكون ترجمة.

فقد حاولت تتبع مصدر هذا الشرط , فرجعت ل SEAOC_bluebook Recommended Lateral Force Requirements and Commentary_2009
ود جوش احد المشاركين فية 
والكتاب يشرح تطور أشتراطات الكود لنظام ال dual منذ 1959 تحت Article 4.02.020 (بالمرفقات) والذي لا يوجد شرط لتحمل الأعمدة 100% من الحمل الراسي وهو ما كما ذكرت أنت. 
فمن أين جاء بة أحد المؤلفين ل SEAOC_IBC2006 Structural Seismic Design Manual أو ملحق الكود السوري؟!


----------



## zeeko (13 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم. لي تعليق بخصوص تصنيف ال SYSTEM هل هو BUILDING FRAME OR BEARING WALL SYSTEM ?

الحقيقة الكود لم يكن صريح التعريف و الدليل ان لكل سلطة مختصة (jurisdiction) في امريكا لها ترجمة مختلفة. هذا اقتباس يلخص التعريفات و اختلافاتها لكل سلطة مختصة في مريكا:




المرجع
http://www.nehrp.gov/pdf/nistgcr11-917-11.pdf

و لعل كتابات الدكتور قوش في اوقات مختلفة كانت تحت مظلة احدى هذه ال jurisdiction


----------



## tarek elattar (13 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
استاذنا الدكتور 
ما يحرمنى من حسن المتابعة لموضوعكم هذا القيم انى اعيد تصميم منشأ فى المنطقة الثالثة واطبق فيه كل ما حضرتك علمتنا
وبعد الغد ساسلم المشروع واتفرغ لمدارسة الموضوع فمع الاعتذار
وبارك الله فى همتكم العالية واثابكم عنا خيرا


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (13 ديسمبر 2014)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> @ayelamayem77
> كلام صحيح 100%
> وكلام د جوش علي building frame system وأشتراط تحمل الاعمدة 100% من الأحمال الراسية مع عدم التزامة بذلك بالمثال الذي ذكرتة
> وفي كتاب Significant Changes to the Seismic Load Provisions of ASCE 7-10 An Illustrated Guide by S. K. Gosh_2011-0784411174
> ...



- الكودات لم تشترط تحمل الاطارات كامل الحمولة الشاقولية
ولا حتى نسبة منها

- وكما جاء في ملحق الكود السوري وغيره(عبارة عن ملحوظة)
- في حال تواجد جدار قصي داخل الاطارات
او استناد كمرة الاطارعلى الجدار او الكور

يجب الأخذ بيعين الاعتبار تصدع الجدران او الكور
نظرا لصلابتهم وقساوتهم الكبيرة في حالة الزلازل

- فيفضل زرع اعمدة في نهايات الجدران
تستند عليها كمرات الاطارات لحمل الحمولة الشاقولية
في حال انهيار وتشقق الجدار
وليس القصد ان تتحمل الاطارات كامل حمولات
البناء الشاقولية


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (13 ديسمبر 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> استاذنا الدكتور
> ما يحرمنى من حسن المتابعة لموضوعكم هذا القيم انى اعيد تصميم منشأ فى المنطقة الثالثة واطبق فيه كل ما حضرتك علمتنا
> وبعد الغد ساسلم المشروع واتفرغ لمدارسة الموضوع فمع الاعتذار
> وبارك الله فى همتكم العالية واثابكم عنا خيرا


 [MENTION=847978]tarek elattar[/MENTION]
اين مكان هذا المنشأ الذي في المنطقة الثالثة؟ واي كود أستخدمت لحساب القوي الزلزالية؟


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (13 ديسمبر 2014)

zeeko قال:


> السلام عليكم. لي تعليق بخصوص تصنيف ال SYSTEM هل هو BUILDING FRAME OR BEARING WALL SYSTEM ?
> 
> الحقيقة الكود لم يكن صريح التعريف و الدليل ان لكل سلطة مختصة (jurisdiction) في امريكا لها ترجمة مختلفة. هذا اقتباس يلخص التعريفات و اختلافاتها لكل سلطة مختصة في مريكا:
> 
> ...



نقل ممتاز

ويوجد قبلة كيفية تحديد قيمة R وتحديد نوع النظام المقاوم للزلازل في حالة وجود حائط قص

2.7 Wall Proportioning
Walls should be proportioned to satisfy strength and drift limit requirements of ASCE 7, unless an alternative approach is approved. According to ASCE 7, walls are designed for load combinations in which seismic forces, E, are determined using a force reduction factor, R. The value of R depends on whether the wall is part of a Dual System (R = 7), a Building Frame System (R = 6), or a Bearing Wall System (R = 5). To qualify as a Dual System, the special structural walls must be combined with special moment frames capable of resisting at least 25 % of prescribed seismic forces. If it does not qualify as a Dual System, then it can qualify as a Building Frame System if it has an essentially complete space frame providing support for vertical loads, with structural walls providing seismic force-resistance. If there is not a complete space frame providing support for vertical loads, the system must be designed as a Bearing Wall System​


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (13 ديسمبر 2014)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> نقل ممتاز
> 
> ويوجد قبلة كيفية تحديد قيمة R وتحديد نوع النظام المقاوم للزلازل في حالة وجود حائط قص
> 
> ...



هذه تعريفات فقط لنوع اسم الاطارات ونوعية الجدران 
وكيفة وتحديد مقدار العامل R
-حيث يزداد العامل R كلما زادت نسبة عدد الاطارات والأعمدة
فعندما لا يتواجد اعمدة او اطارات في المبنى نقول
عن البناء انه غير هيكلي والجدران تحمل كامل الحموليةالشاقولية%100وهي نوع _bearing wall system _R_ = 4__- ثم تزاداد _R_ بنسبة ازدياد الاطارات ونقصان
الجدران مع نقصان نسبة تحملها من 
الحمولات الشاقولية_​- فكل هذا مناقشات وتحليلات من لجان الكود وغيرها من المنتديات
والجمعيات الهندسية خارج عن نطاق الكود


----------



## tarek elattar (13 ديسمبر 2014)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> @tarek elattar
> اين مكان هذا المنشأ الذي في المنطقة الثالثة؟ واي كود أستخدمت لحساب القوي الزلزالية؟


العين السخنة
واستخدم الكود الاوربى المنحنى الثانى


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (14 ديسمبر 2014)

[MENTION=928456]د.م يوسف حميضة[/MENTION]
هل ترى يا دكتور أنه قد أصبح من المناسب تلخيص الموضوع في ضوء المناقشات و الأسئلة التي قمت بطرحها ؟
تحياتي


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (14 ديسمبر 2014)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> @د.م يوسف حميضة
> هل ترى يا دكتور أنه قد أصبح من المناسب تلخيص الموضوع في ضوء المناقشات و الأسئلة التي قمت بطرحها ؟
> تحياتي


طبعا سيتم تلخيص الموضوع جوابا على ذلك


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (15 ديسمبر 2014)

:28: ملخص الحوار والتحليلات









:16: *{مشاركة} يوكل للكور وجدران القص مقاومة كامل قوى القص القاعدي دون مشاركة الاطارات كيف تفسر ذلك*

نقاش وتحليل زلزالي

- اعطى الكود في حال مشاركة اطارات عادية
(ordinary frames)
في مقاومة الزلازل مع الجدران.
يمكن ان يوكل للكور والجدران القصية ابتلاع ومقاومة
كامل قوى القص القاعدي دون مشاركة الاطارت وبشرط اجراء تحليل

 ( p - دلتا ) اذا تطلب ذلك

1- السؤال والتحليل رقم( 1)

كيف يمكن بواسطة البرامج حجب اعمدة الاطارات عن المشاركة
في مقاومة قوى القص القاعدي وابقاء مشاركة صلاباتها
بتحديد مركز الصلابة (CR) ومركزية( e) عزم الفتل(torsion)

2- السؤال والتحليل رقم( 2)
نظريا وعلى الورق والاستعانة بالبرامج تم حجب مشاركة
الاطارات في مقاومة الزلازل واوكل للكور والجدران القصية
ابتلاع ومقا ومة كامل قوى الزلازل.

- كيف في الواقع الفعلى وعند حدوث الزلزال
فالبلاطة كما نعلم تعمل كديافرام (Diaphragm) 
صلب وستعطي اعمدة الاطارات حصتها في مقاومة
الزلازل مع الجدرانوفق صلابتها 

- و الا كيف سنعلل ذلك مرة تشارك الاطارات بصلابتها 
في تحديد مركزالصلابة ومقدار مركزية عزم الفتل
وبنفس الوقت نريدها ان لا تشارك في مقاومة قوة
القص القاعدي كيف تفسر وتعلل ذلك؟

-----------


 
- الجواب رقم ( 1)
:28: اخراج اعمدة الاطارات
*نحن نخرج مشاركة اعمدة الاطارات من المشاركة بعمل release
**لشيرالزلازل ** shear force*
*ولا نغير في موديفاير الصلابة العزمية او العطالة** Ig
لأننا نحتاجها وهكذا تبقى مشاركة الاطارات كما في الواقع الحقيقي
تؤثر بتحديد مركز الصلابة ومقدارعزم الفتل الحقيقي**- بالا ضافة الى تحمل عزوم الانحناء في عقد الأعمدة 
من الأحمال الشاقولية
وكذلك نحتاج الصلابة العزمية للأعمدة لعمل تحليل *( p - دلتا )
*- وخاصة في حال بلاطة فطرية لا كمرية 
حيث الأعمدة تشارك في تحمل عزوم انحناء والتي تزيد
من اجهاد الثقب حول العامود لذلك لايمكن الغاء الصلابة العزمية
*- نحن مايهمنا فقط حجب الأعمدة عن المشاركة في مقاومة القص
ومقاومتها 100% بالكور والجدران القصية والحصول على عزوم
الانحناء واجهاد القص والانتقالات الأعظمية

​---------------------------------

:28:- كذلك في حال الاطارات

 - وفي حال المطلوب تواجد اطارات مقاومة للعزوم
يمكن اختيار اطار واحد اواكثر مقاوم للعزوم ويوكل اليه
مقاومة كامل قوى القص القاعدي او نسبة منها واخراج 
باقي اعمدة الاطارات من المشاركة في المقاومة بنفس
الطريقة السابقة

* - نحن نخرج مشاركة اعمدة الاطارات من المشاركة 
بعمل release لشيرالزلازل shear force*
*ولا نغير في موديفاير صلابة العزوم اوعزم العطالة** Ig* 
- ويمكن الاستفادة في حال تواجد اعمدة محمولة على
transfer beam or transfer slab
حيث لا يفضل مشاركتهم في مقاومة الزلازل

--------------------------------------

-:28: وكذلك في حال تواجد اطار مقاوم للعزوم
- يتحمل لوحده دون مشاركة الجدران قيمة 25%
من القص القاعدي
يمكن تطبيق نفس الطريقة لكن على الجدران هذه المرة
واخراجها بشكل كامل من المشاركة

*** الكود واضح وصريح يجب ان تتحمل الاطارات لوحدها %25
بغض النظر عن قيمة نسبة الصلابة والمشاركة مع الجدران

- ليت الكود يقبل ذلك لوفرنا عمل فايلين ومجهود كبير اكثر دقة وسهولة
وفعلنا مباشرة بتصعيد النسبة مباشرة من لوحة modifier shear forces للأعمدة
بنسبة الفرق بين نسبة الصلابة الموجودة الى القيمة المطلوبة لتحقيق نسبة %25

- لكن الكود اشترط عمل الاطارات لوحدها دون تدخل تأثير

 
dual system
حتى ولو كانت الاطارات تتحمل بنسبة صلابتها اكثر من نسبة 25%
ولو حتى نسبة 50% من القص القاعدي
- الاطارات يجب ان تصمم لوحدها وايجاد الانتقال ومقطع التسليح الازم
ومقارنته مع حالة التشارك مع الجدران والكور
- ربما يعود سبب التشدد الى ان الجدران بالعمل المشترك
تمتص كامل قوى القص القاعدي في الطوابق السفلية
مما يحجب ويقلل عزوم الانحناء والقص في الاطارات السفلية​-:28: لا ضرورة لتحقيق الdrift و أجراء التحليل p-delta 
علي هذا الموديل المستقل
لأن الموديل وهمي ولا وجود له ويجب الرجوع الى الموديل الحقيقي
واعتبار نتائج العمل المشترك وdual system

- وكما ذكرنا سابقا الغاية من تحقيق النسبة 25% وغيرها ليس الا زيادة
عامل الأمان والخوف من عدم تشكل المفاصل اللدنة في الاطارات
- يجب ان تتحمل الاطارات لوحدها %25 دون تتدخل او تواجد العمل المشترك
لأنه بوجود الجدران والعمل المشترك
- الجدران في الطوابق السفلية تحجب قوى القص الزلزالية عن الاطارات
وكما رأينا سابقا في العمل المشترك الاطارات في الطوابق العلوية
تسند الجدران في الأعلى كمساند مرنة ورد الفعل هذا هو حصة الجدران
ويعامل مثل حمولة مركزة في اعلى الاطارات واصبح عزم الانحناء وقوة القص
ثابتة على كامل الاطارات لأننا كما نعلم العزم في الاطار= M=P*hl2

- لذلك كل الطرق الذي رأيناها سابقا هي غير ملائمة
لما جاء في الكود
1- لأنها لم تستطيع ان تلغي تأثير

 العمل المشترك
2- لأنها صعدت الحمولات او قوى القص على الاطارات
وزاد مقدار رد فعل القص القاعدي عن الحقيقي بمقدار نسبة التصعيد

- وكما ذكرنا سابقا الغاية من هذه العملية
ان تقاوم الاطارات لوحدها هذه النسبة دون تواجد موانع اخرى
وعلى الاطارات ان تقاوم هذه النسب المكتسبة من العامل R
خوفا من عدم تشكل المفاصل اللدنة وعدم دخول جملة الاطارات في المجال اللدن​- :28:لا ضرورة لإجراء التحليل الديناميكي على جملة الاطارات لوحدها
ما يهمنا هو استعمال نسبة 25% من القص الأعظمي المتواجد
على الجملة المشتركة.​ 
*** :16:- نحن لدينا الفايل الأول النظامي للحساب دون تغير اي شيئ
- لكن بعمل فايل ثاني يمكن اخراج صلابات الجدران وليس
اخراج الجدران وازالتها
- يمكن ابقاء عملها للحمولات الشاقولية
فقط الغاء الصلابة العزمية والقصية 
- وذلك بالذهاب الى لوحة shell modifier stiffness
والغاء مربعات الصلابة العزمية والقصية فقط
- وبنفس الوقت الذهاب الى لوحة Loads define
وعمل تخفيض لحالة الحمولة الزلزالية Qx - Qy 
بنسبة عامل التخفيض المطلوب
- نحن نريد الحصول على عزوم الانحناء والقص العظمى​المتواجد على الاطارات لامكانية تشقق المقطع وتشكل المفصل اللدن

- مايهمنا هو حالة التركيب الزلازالي والحمولات الشاقولية u2 
والتي هي الحالة الأعظمية التي تكون فيها الاجهادات متناوبة
وحالة تشكل المفصل اللدن وهي الطاقة والحالة العظمى
التي يجب ان تصمم عليها الاطارات منفردة
- لأنه اصلا لا وجود لحالة زلزالية تعمل بمفردها على الاطارات
وبنفس الوقت لا تعطي حالة عزم الانحناء والقص العظمي

- ومن قال ان الغاية من تحمل الاطارات نسبة25%هي الخوف من انهيار
الجدران وبقاء الاطارات؟؟ ولماذا في تنوع باقي حالات الاطارات
لايوحد هذا الشرط ولا التخوف من انهيار الجدران
-انهيار الجداران سوف يؤدي الى انهيار كامل البناء
لأن الاطارات لم تصمم على مقاومة كامل القص القاعدي100%
- وكما ذكرنا سابقا تصميم الاطارات على مقاومة%25 من القص القاعدي
الخوف من امكانية عدم تشكل المفاصل اللدنة في الطوابق السفلية
وان تدخل الجدران بالعمل المشترك قد يححب عنها قوى القص
وتشكل عزوم انحناء اعظمية تحدث تشقق في كمرات الاطار وتشكل المفصل اللدن
 - وهي حالة مشابهة طبق الأصل لاطارات مقاومة للعزوم moment frames
دون تواجد كور اوجدران لكن بتواجد نفس تركيب الحمولات اصولا
والمتبعة في ملف الاطار الحقيقي النظامي المشترك اطارات+ جدران​
--------------------------------








حيث يزداد العامل R كلما زادت نسبة عدد الاطارات والأعمدة
فعندما لا يتواجد اعمدة او اطارات في المبنى نقول
عن البناء انه غير هيكلي والجدران تحمل كامل الحموليةالشاقولية%100وهي نوع_bearing wall system _R_ = 4__- ثم تزاداد _R_ بنسبة ازدياد الاطارات ونقصان
الجدران مع نقصان نسبة تحملها من 
الحمولات الشاقولية_
- فكل هذا مناقشات وتحليلات من لجان الكود وغيرها من المنتديات
والجمعيات الهندسية خارج عن نطاق الكود 
- لا اختلاف على رأي كوش وغيره في حال
جدار مكتف ومحاط باطارات وأعمدة

- لكن في حال الجدار او الكور منفصل
وبعيد عن الاطارات وتواجد كمرات مسنودة
على الكور
هل على الأعمدة البعيدة عن الكور عليها
ان تتحمل كافة حمولاتها مضافا اليها حمولات الكور
- كيف هذا اذا كانت مصممة فقط لتحمل حمولاتها
- وكما ذكرنا سابقا يمكن لأي شخص مهما كانت خبرته
او درجته العلمية
ان يعلق ويحلل او ينتقد الكود فهذا رأي واجتهاد شخصي
- لكن دائما واخيرا يجب الرجوع الى الكود والعمل بموجبه.​



 الملفات المرفقة






seismic zone.pdf‏ (364.0 كيلوبايت, 66 مشاهدات)







اطارات مقاومة للعزوم.pdf‏ (378.4 كيلوبايت, 42 مشاهدات)

---------------------------------------






- 
_*
- وفق الكود يجب حساب

 الانتقال الكلي **drift ومقارنته مع* *M**∆** المسموح بين الطوابق في حالة تشكل المفصل اللدن والعمل في المنطة*
*اللدنة وما بعد المرنة حيث: **M=* *∆uS *0.7 *R**∆*
*us∆ = الانتقال المرن الكلي الناتج من تركيب**الحمولات** (U2)*
*(زلازل+* *حمولات شاقولية)*
*(0.7) =1/1.6 عامل الرجوع الى حمولات حالةالاستثمار
الغير مصعدة

*** هل في حال :
*- اطارات او جدران عادية لا تتطلب ان تقاوم في المجال اللدن*
*ولا تشكل مفاصل لدنة
**- هل يمكن اعتبار الانتقال المرن s∆ هو الأعظمي للجمل العادية
ومقارنته مع drift المسموح

*:28:* حيث us * 0.7 = ∆s∆*

_
_الفاصل الزلزالي: وفق الكود الأمريكي ubc - والعربي السوري

- يمكن أن تكون الفواصل الزلزالية فواصل هبوط أو فواصل تمدد
او أن تكون فواصل إلزامية
ويجب استعمال الفواصل الزلزالية في الحالات التالية

- عند نواجد فرق في مناسيب الطوابق:
-عند استعمال كتل أبنية بأشكال غير منتظمة

- الفاصل الزلزالي وظاهرة الطرق
عندما تتعرض الأبنية للزلازل تتولد فيها انتقالات أفقية فإذا كانت الكتلتان متجاورتين
وكان عرض الفاصل بينهما غير كاف فإن المنشأتين المتجاورتين أثناء اهتزازهما 
باتجاهين متعاكسين يحدث بينهما تصادم وينجم عنها قوة صدم وتهشم
موضعي للعناصر المتجاورة 

- وبالتالي يجب أن تتباعد الكتل المتجاورة والواقعة ضمن ملكية

 واحدة بالمسافة mt∆
mt =√((∆m1)2+(∆m2)2 ∆
هما الانتقالات المتشكلة في المنطقة ما بعد المرنة عند تشكل المفاصل اللدنة

- وتعطى بالعلاقة : M = ∆us *0.7 **R*∆ حيث تكون قوة القص
اعظمية غير مخفضة

s∆ = الانتقال المرن الكلي اعلى البناء الناتج من تركيب ( u2) زلازل+حمولات شاقولية
- ( 0.7) : عامل الرجوع الى حمولات حالة الاستثمار

 الغير مصعدة

** يعني الرجوع لحساب الانتقال في حالة حمولات( زلازل+ شاقولية) غير مصعدة
بالعامل (0.7)
_- يمكن اعتبار الانتقال المرن s∆ هو الأعظمي للجمل العادية
ومقارنته مع drift المسموح
:28: حيث us * 0.7 = ∆s∆_
_



الملفات المرفقة​







الفواصل الزلزالية.pdf‏ (1.54 ميجابايت, 66 مشاهدات)


-------------------------------------------

_
_​_2- السؤال والتحليل رقم( 2)
_​_نظريا وعلى الورق والاستعانة بالبرامج تم حجب مشاركة الاطارات
في مقاومة الزلازل واوكل للكور والجدران القصية ابتلاع ومقا ومة
كامل قوى الزلازل.

- كيف في الواقع الفعلى وعند حدوث الزلزال
فالبلاطة كما نعلم تعمل كديافرام (Diaphragm) صلب
وستعطي اعمدة الاطارات حصتها في مقاومة الزلازل مع الجدران_​_وفق صلابتها 
_​_
- و الا كيف سنعلل ذلك مرة تشارك الاطارات بصلابتها في تحديد مركز
الصلابة ومقدار مركزية عزم الفتل
وبنفس الوقت نريدها ان لا تشارك في مقاومة قوة القص القاعدي.
كيف تفسر وتعلل ذلك؟

أ__ولا عدم إدخال الفريمات بتحمل جزء من القص و هي في الواقع الفعلي تتحمل جزء منه و بشكل اكيد 
لكن كما نعلم إن الجملة الإنشائية للأعمدة و البلاطات و الجدران القصية تعمل مع بعضها في تحمل القوة 
فإذا استطاعت الجدران فقط تحمل القص و هي العنصر الاقوى و الاكثر صلابة و اولا ما يتحمل القص من العناصر 
فسوف تكون قوى القص على الفريمات معدومة . لأنه في حال لم تتحمل الجدران القصية امتصاص كافة القوة و المصممة لأجلها
فسوف تنهار . 
و نذكر أنه في حال انهيار عنصر إنشائي ما قد لا ينهار المبنى بل يعيد المبنى توزيع القوى على العناصر الأخرى فإن استطاعت العناصر الاخرى 
تحمل هذا الجهد يبقى المبنى آمنا . 
_​
1- لا داعي لحجب الصلابات العزمية في البلاطات اوالاطارات
نحن نستطيع اخراج الاطارات كلها وكأنها غير متواجدة
لكن ذلك على الورق او بواسطة البرناج​
- لكن الاطارات والبلاطات متواجدة في الواقع الفعلي
كما تتواجد الجدران وتؤثر على مركز الكتلة والصلابة
والمفروض حجب قوى القص عنها فقط دون اي شيئ أخر
لكي تتحمل الجدران كامل قوى القص
لذلك حذف صلابة الا طار او جعلها عضو غير فعال يلغي عملها
في مقاومة القوى الشاقولية
وكذلل يلغي تشكل العزوم في العقد الناتج من القوى الشاقولية
وكذلك لا يمكن اجراء تحليل

 p- دلتا
​
- لذلك الأنسب هو الغاء فقط مقاومة قوى القص الأفقية من القص القاعدي
بأي طريقة كانت حيث لا تلغي او تؤثر على مميزات اخرى
​
2- طبعا ت لن ينهار المبني اذا العناصر
الأخرى التي اوكل اليها مقاومة القص القاعدي
قادرة على تحمل كامل الحمولة لوحدها كما تم التصميم
​
- يعني يمكنك اختيار بعض العناصر التي تريدها وتصممها وتحسبهالمقاومة كامل قوى القص القاعدي الزلزالي
- اما العناصر الأخرى فمتواجده بوزنها وصلابتها لكنها
لن تشارك في مقاومة القوى الأفقية لأن مقطعها وتسليحها
لم يحسب ويصمم لذلك
​
- لذلك عندما اوكلنا للجدران فقط وصممناها لمقاومة القص
القاعدي الكلي فهي تعتبر خط الدفاع الأول
- لكن في حال كانت قوة الزلزال والقص القاعدي اكبر 
من الذي صممنا عليه الجدران
- فستبدأ الاطارات خط الدفاع الثاني في الاشتراك في المقاومة
بقدر استطاعتها
-ثم تبدأ باقي الجدران المعارية من الطوب والحجر في المقاومة
بقدر طاقتها وعلى هذا قد يتشقق البناء او يتصدع وينهار
​
- لذلك يمكننا ان نوكل لبعص العناصر في مقاومة
القوى الأفقية والقص القاعدي
ان كان من الاطارات اوالجدران ولكن يجب ان نأخذ
بعين الاعتبار تأثير

 تواجدها حتى ولو لم تشارك في المقاومة

*** هذا يعتبر كايضاح وجواب لبعض الزملاء
كيف نخرج عنصر من المقاومة ونبقي على صلابته
- نحن لا نخرج تواجد اي عنصر
ولكن لايصمم ولايحسب للمشاركة او لمقاومة اي
قوى افقية من القص القاعدي
---------------------------

- هذا ملخص لما جاء في المشاركات
يمكن للزملاء الاطلاع بالتفصيل على الحوار
وشكرا جزيلا لمن شارك او اطلع​


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (15 ديسمبر 2014)

في أحد المراجع المميزة Concrete Buildings in
Seismic Regions و التي تعتمد على الكود الأوروبي و في وصف ال Dual system لاحظت أنه يستخدم تعبير Mainly لتوضيح أن الاطارات تتحمل معظم و ليس كل الأحمال الرأسية و أعتقد أن هذا التعبير يحل اشكالية تفهم توزيع الأحمال على الأنظمة الانشائية المختلفة ..






هذا رابط الكتاب 
http://libgen.org/book/index.php?md5=a361d0f10f9222221ff9d6efc0fc9e85
http://www.caluniv.ac.in/free_book/Architecture/Concrete_Buildings.pdf
تحياتي


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (15 ديسمبر 2014)

- طبعا هو يُعرف انواع الجمل الرئيسية التي تقاوم قوى الزلازال والرياح
والتي نستعملها لمقاومة القوى الأفقية وبغض النظر عن نسبة تواجدها
او مكان تواجدها مع الجدران مكتفة اومترابطة معها او مقدار نسبة مشاركتها
في تحمل الحمولات الشاقولية

- وهي 3 انواع رئيسية تغطي كافة انواع الأبنية العالية والبرجية وغيرها
وهذا هو التحليل الصحيح والواقعي والمنطقي لعمل هذه الجمل وهو 
الواقع وكل الكودات اوصت بالعمل بموجبه

- بغض النظر عن تواجد حالات خاصة فردية لا نحتاجها ولا تتواجد خواص
هذه الاطارات والجدران وموادها ولا مواصفاتها الا في حالات تدعيم 
وتأهيل الأبنية القديمة الحجرية الى البلوك والطوب والخشاب وغيرها.
- هذه الجمل الرئيسة الثلاث معروفة لكل الانشائين والمصممين ويجري
العمل بموجبها وفق جميع اللكودات
- والجمل هي:
1- جملة الاطارات المقاومة للعزوم frames system
والتي يوكل اليها مقاومة كامل القوى الشاقولية وكامل 
القوى الأفقية و الزلزالية 
2- جملة الجدران walls system
ويوكل اليها مقاومة كامل القوى الشاقولية والأفقية الزلزالية
3- الجمل المشتركة( اطارات+ جدران) dual system
ويوكل اليها مقاومة القوى الشاقولية وفق تواجدها
والقوى الأفقية الزلزالية وفق نوعية الاطار
وخاصية المطاوعة والممطولية ونسبة الصلابة
وامكانية مقاومة كامل القوى الأفقية اونسبة منها
بااحدى الجمل المشاركة


----------



## najdat52 (15 ديسمبر 2014)

R 
Special Moment Frame 8 3 
Intermediate Moment Frame 4.5 
Ordinary Moment Frame 3.5

لاحظ القيمة 3.5 تناسب البناء الحجرى ذات الشدات الضعيفة زلزاليا اي ان الابنية الحجريةتناسب الطاقة الضعيفة
بالتالي يصمم الكور ليمتص كامل الطاقة


----------



## Hachem Youssri (15 ديسمبر 2014)

*شكرا *


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (17 ديسمبر 2014)

نسب تخفيض العطالة العزمية للمقطع المتشقق ​(وفق الكود)​
وطريقة حساب النسبة الصحيحة للعطالة Ie من العطالة Ig​

- يتشكل المقطع المتشقق في مناطق تشكل المفاصل اللدنة
قي كمرات الاطارات على كامل ارتفاع البناء
في الجدران في اسفل البناء وعلى بعد الارتفاع/6 من القاعدة
في الأعمدة عند قاعدة الأساس

- كذلك يجب ان لاننسى في مناطق تشكل المفاصل اللدنة 
في الاطارات اوالجدران
يكون المقطع متشقق على كامال تواجد وطول او ارتفاع المقطع
ويجب عمل

 تدابير واشتراطات خاصة للتسليح الطولي في الكمرات
الى الرأسي في الجدران من حيث نسب التسليح الأعظمية
واماكن الركوب وطول الوصلات

​- وفي المقطع المتشقق​يجب مقاومة كامل قوى القص الأفقية الزلزالية
بالتسليح العرضاني فقط دون مشاركة مقاومة الخرسانة ان كان في
الاطارات او الجدران
- ويعطي الكود نسب تخفيض عطالة المقطع المتشقق 
وطريقة حساب النسبة الصحيحة للعطالة Ie من العطالة Ig
لكل عنصر
انظر الملف المرفق: :16:

​


----------



## ayelamayem77 (17 ديسمبر 2014)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله
> 
> أتفق مع الدكتور يوسف في قوله بأن dual frame system لا يشترط فيه أن تتحمل الاعمده كل الاحمال الرأسيه و أختلف مع أخي و حبيبي أبو مريم في قوله أنه لابد من ذلك أرجو من الجميع الرجوع للرابط التالي و هو يوضح رسم بسيط للأنظمه الانشائيه المقاومه للزلازل من كتاب الدكتور جوش
> الرابط:
> ...


 و اضح أختلاف الاراء في موضوع الDUAL FRAME SYSTEM حيث تشير بعض المرجع الامريكيه الي أنه لابد للأعمده أن تتحمل كل الحمل الرأسي
الدليل:

*Seismic Design of Building Structures: A Professional's Introduction to Earthquake Forces and Design Details*

الرابط للأطلاع فقط:
https://books.google.com.sa/books?i...PACE FRAME SUPPORTS ALL GRAVITY LOADS&f=false


----------



## ayelamayem77 (17 ديسمبر 2014)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> و اضح أختلاف الاراء في موضوع الDUAL FRAME SYSTEM حيث تشير بعض المرجع الامريكيه الي أنه لابد للأعمده أن تتحمل كل الحمل الرأسي
> الدليل:
> 
> *Seismic Design of Building Structures: A Professional's Introduction to Earthquake Forces and Design Details*
> ...


رابط لنسخه قديمه من المرجع
http://www.mediafire.com/download/a89rlwkserurbjg/Seismic_Design_of_Building_Structure.pdf


----------



## tarek elattar (17 ديسمبر 2014)

هدية لاستاذنا الدكتور وكلى شوق اذاكر الموضوع ولكن المانع ان ما زلت لم انتهى من تسليم المشروع


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (17 ديسمبر 2014)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> رابط لنسخه قديمه من المرجع
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/a89rlwkserurbjg/Seismic_Design_of_Building_Structure.pdf



- كما رأينا سابقا وخلال نفس المناقشات
كلها تحليلات واجتهادات وحتى منها اطروحات
واوراق بحث
- والكود اقتبس الكثير من هذه التحليلات بالنسبة
dual system واعطى قيم مختلفة للعامل R
ولا يمنع من أخذ كافة الحمولة الشاقولية باطارات
وذلك باحاطة جميع الجدران القصية بأعمدة وكمرات
- لكن نحن نٍسأل مؤلف الكتاب
في حال سند او وضع كمرة فوق الجدران 
اين ومتى سوف يتشكل المفصل اللدن في الاطارات 
او الجدران
- ان وضع كمرات فوق الجدران سيلغي الدور المشترك بينهما
وسيعمل الفريم كجائز شبكي باالشد والضغط في الكمرات وستتولد
قوى قطرية هائلة في الجدار
كما رأينا في جدران البلوك والطوب المحصورة ضمن الاطارات
وعلى هذا نظرية غير منطقية نضع كمرات فوق الجدران 
والسبب قد تنهار الجدران قبل الاطارات
لذلك لم يفرضها الكود
-لكن ودائما يجب الرجوع والعمل وفق ترخيص الكود
لتحقيق عامل اللأمان والسلامة العامة والآقتصاد


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (17 ديسمبر 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> _نسب تخفيض العطالة العزمية للمقطع المتشقق
> __وطريقة حساب النسبة الصحيحة للعناصر والعطالة
> ie من العطالة ig
> _​


_
_​
_ وفق ما جاء في الكود السوري الجديد_

_ المتوافق مع الكودات الأمريكية_

_ ubc - ibc- asce-7_
_
انظر الملف المرفق:
_​


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (17 ديسمبر 2014)

SEISMIC BASE SHEAR 
Per IBC 2000 Specification 
 
Using Equivalent Lateral Force Procedure for Regular Single-Level Building/Structural Systems 
 

- صحائف اكسل 
مسائل محلولة في تصمم الزلازل
وفق كود IBC 2000

انظر الملف:


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (18 ديسمبر 2014)

اضافة قوية يا دكتور يوسف ..
تحياتي


----------



## ayelamayem77 (18 ديسمبر 2014)

أريد أن أطرح السؤال التالي:
إن تطبيق شروط النظام الثنائي صعبه نوعا ما و فيها إجتهادات كتير مثل كيف سنجعل الاعمده و البلاطات و الكمرات تتحمل 25% من الزلازل في موديل واحد (و قد تم التأكد من خلال المداخلات السابقه أنه لابد من عمل 2 موديل) و أيضا هل تتحمل الاعمده كل الحمل الرأسي و قد وجدنا التضارب بين المراجع الامريكيه في هذه الجزئيه أيضا) فما الحل ؟؟؟ 

فأذا كان لدينا مبني يتكون من أعمده+حوائط قص + بلاطات solid slabs و بلاطات flat slabs موجود في المنطقه متوسطه الزلازل هل يمكن أستخدام الشرط التالي و الموجود في الكود الامريكي
12.2.3 - ASCE-7-05 و الذي يذكر التالي:Combinations of framing systems in the same 
direction 
When different structural
systems are used to resist seismic forces in the same direction, the most stringent system
limitations would apply

فيمكن في هذه الحاله عدم تصميم المبني السابق علي أنه

DUAL SYSTEM أو BUILDING FRAME SYSTEM 

​بل نقول أن المنشأ هو عباره خليط بين

MOMENT RESISTING FRAME و
BUILDING FRAME SYSTEM

و نأخذ قيمه R الاقل من النظامين السابقين 

فأذا أستخدمنا 
BUILDING FRAME SYSTEM WITH ORDINARY SHEAR WALLS
+ INTERMEDIATE MOMENT RESISTING FRAME

فتكون قيمه R=5 بدلا من R=5.5

لل Dual Systems with Intermediate Moment Frames
مع ملاحظه شروط الارتفاع عند أستخدام ORDINARY SHEAR WALLS

و المبني كله في هذه الحاله يعمل كوحده واحده لمقاومه الزلازل و يمكن عمل موديل واحد فقط 

(بدون جعل الحوائط تتحمل كل الزلازل فذلك يحدث في حاله تصميم BUILDING FRAME SYSTEM فقط.
أو جعل الMOMENT RESISTING FRAME يتحمل كل الزلازل ) 

و أيضا الحمل الرأسي يتوزع علي كل المنشأ حسب الجساءه

و ذلك لأنه أصبح لدينا دمج بين النظامين 

أرجو مراجعه الرابط التالي لما قمت بإستنتاجه و أرجو التعقيب من الساده الزملاء.....

الرابط:

http://www.mediafire.com/download/xjjbbmg5dgpe6nn/Binder1.pdf


----------



## اطلس 2010 (18 ديسمبر 2014)

شكراااااااا


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (18 ديسمبر 2014)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> أريد أن أطرح السؤال التالي:
> إن تطبيق شروط النظام الثنائي صعبه نوعا ما و فيها إجتهادات كتير مثل كيف سنجعل الاعمده و البلاطات و الكمرات تتحمل 25% من الزلازل في موديل واحد (و قد تم التأكد من خلال المداخلات السابقه أنه لابد من عمل 2 موديل) و أيضا هل تتحمل الاعمده كل الحمل الرأسي و قد وجدنا التضارب بين المراجع الامريكيه في هذه الجزئيه أيضا) فما الحل ؟؟؟
> 
> فأذا كان لدينا مبني يتكون من أعمده+حوائط قص + بلاطات solid slabs و بلاطات flat slabs موجود في المنطقه متوسطه الزلازل هل يمكن أستخدام الشرط التالي و الموجود في الكود الامريكي
> ...



أليس هذا هو النظام المختلط و الذي نستخدم فيه r=4.50 ?


----------



## ayelamayem77 (18 ديسمبر 2014)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> أليس هذا هو النظام المختلط و الذي نستخدم فيه r=4.50 ?



نعم النظام المختلط r=5 غي حاله asce-7-05


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (18 ديسمبر 2014)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> فأذا كان لدينا مبني يتكون من أعمده+حوائط قص + بلاطات solid slabs و بلاطات flat slabs موجود في المنطقه متوسطه الزلازل هل يمكن أستخدام الشرط التالي و الموجود في الكود الامريكي
> -12.2.3 ASCE-7-05 و الذي يذكر التالي:Combinations of framing systems in the same direction.When different structural
> systems are used to resist seismic forces in the same direction, the most stringent system
> limitations would apply
> ...



ASCE 7-05 Sections 12.2.2 and 12.2.3: Combinations of seismic force-resisting systems


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (18 ديسمبر 2014)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> أرجو مراجعه الرابط التالي لما قمت بإستنتاجه و أرجو التعقيب من الساده الزملاء.....
> 
> الرابط:
> 
> [/COLOR]http://www.mediafire.com/download/xjjbbmg5dgpe6nn/Binder1.pdf[/SIZE]


الكتاب كامل
Seismic Loads Guide to the Seismic Load Provisions of ASCE 7-05


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (18 ديسمبر 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> _
> _​
> _ وفق ما جاء في الكود السوري الجديد_
> 
> ...



هل يمكن يا دكتور تعريف المعادلة المقابلة في أي من الكود الأمريكي أو asce أو ubc ?
مع خالص التحية و التقدير


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (18 ديسمبر 2014)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> هل يمكن يا دكتور تعريف المعادلة المقابلة في أي من الكود الأمريكي أو asce أو ubc ?
> مع خالص التحية و التقدير



:28:تخفيض الصلابة القصية والعزمية للمقطع المتشقق
موجودة في كل الأكواد الأمريكية والعربية
:28: ولا يقبل اي رأي شخصي أخر حتى في استعمال البرامج

 :28: اليك تخفيض كود: Asce 41-06


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (18 ديسمبر 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> :28:تخفيض الصلابة القصية والعزمية للمقطع المتشقق
> موجودة في كل الأكواد الأمريكية والعربية
> :28: ولا يقبل اي رأي شخصي أخر حتى في استعمال البرامج
> 
> :28: اليك تخفيض كود: Asce 41-06



أشكرك يا دكتور و لكني أقصد السؤال عن نظير المعادلة التي أوردتها من الكود السوري في الأكواد الأخرى ACI,UBC or ASCE ..
تحياتي


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (18 ديسمبر 2014)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> أليس هذا هو النظام المختلط و الذي نستخدم فيه r=4.50 ?



كما ذكرنا سابقا في حال اعطاء 25% للإطارات لتقاوم 
- نحن في الملف الثاني لا نغير اي من خواص المنشأ وجملته
تبقى الجدران والاطارات تشارك بالحمولات الشاقولية
- فقط نحجب الجدران عن المشاركة
ونقلل قوة القص Qx -Qy الى ما يساوي 25% من القص القاعدي
------
بالنسبة لاختلاف نوع الجملة القصية المتواجدة في اتجاه x عن y 
في المسقط الأفقي او الرأسي
- فقط اعطى الكود قيمة العامل R الصغرى لكل اتجاه
للجمل الأساسية فقط بغض النظر عن عدد الاطارات او الجدران المتواجدة
- وفي حال تواجد جملتين مختلفتن بالتوع والعامل R لكل اتجاه
- يجب اختيار العامل R الأصغر في الاتجاهين
- يعني في حال اتجاهx لدينا اطارات مقاومة للعزومR=8
وفي اتجاه y لدينا جملة جدار قص R= 4.5
فيجب اختيار R الأصغر =4.5 في الاتجاهين
- وهكذا في الاتجاه الرأسي يمكن اختيار R الأصغر
للطوابق السفلية او تصعيد قوى القص بمقدار R1/R2
- ولا علاقة لنسبة تحمل الحمولات الشاقولية الرأسية
او عدد الاطارات او الجدران
- كما رأينا يمكن اختيار اطار واحد مقاوم للعزوم بنسبة 25%
على محيط بلاطة فطرية- لاكمرية
ملف انواع الجمل المشتركة:

مشاهدة المرفق طھط´ط§ط±ظƒ ط§ظ„ط¬ظ…ظ„ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ط§ط³ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‚ط§ظˆظ…ط© ظ„ظ„ط²ظ„ط§ط²ظ„.pdf


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (18 ديسمبر 2014)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> أشكرك يا دكتور و لكني أقصد السؤال عن نظير المعادلة التي أوردتها من الكود السوري في الأكواد الأخرى aci,ubc or asce ..
> تحياتي



- هذه معادلات كود aci
طبق الأصل مع الكود السوري قبل التحديث
ملف :


----------



## أسامه مصطفى (19 ديسمبر 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> - فقط نحجب الجدران عن المشاركة
> ونقلل قوة القص Qx -Qy الى ما يساوي 25% من القص القاعدي
> ------


لو سمحت يادكتور يوسف كيف يمكن حجب الحوائط على تحمل اى احمال افقيه لاننى جربت كثير ومش عارف وكيف نجعل الاطارات تتحمل 25% من الاحمال الافقيه فى برنامج الايتابس


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (19 ديسمبر 2014)

أسامه مصطفى قال:


> لو سمحت يادكتور يوسف كيف يمكن حجب الحوائط على تحمل اى احمال افقيه لاننى جربت كثير ومش عارف وكيف نجعل الاطارات تتحمل 25% من الاحمال الافقيه فى برنامج الايتابس


موجود الشرح في الصفحات السابقة
يمكنك الاطلاع عليها بالتفصيل المريح
ويمكنك الاستفسار لاحقا بعد اطلاعك على الشرح
اذا احتجت


----------



## alselk2010 (20 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته بعد قراءة المشاركات الرائعة لى بعض الاسئلة ارجو توضيحها اولا نظام الحوائط فقط:تم عمل release for shear for columns وبالفعل عند اظهار النتائج ذهبت القوى الافقية الى الحوائط دون تحمل الاعمدة اى شىء منها وكانت قيم shear تساوى صفر للاعمدة فى حالة Qx & Qy ولكن عندما اظهرت قيم العزوم للكمرات حيث ان اغلب المبانى عندنا Soild Slabs لاحظت ان الكمرات عليها عزوم ناتجة من حالة Qx & Qy حيث انه توجد كمرات رابطة بين الاعمدة وبين الحوائط وبعضها وبالتالى اخذت الكمرات عزوم من الحوائط وعند التصميم ان الحوائط والاعمدة Safe وكذلك Drift ايضا Safe فقمت بعمل Model اخر وقمت بعمل release of shear to columns بالاضافة الى انى عملت Release of moments for beams حتى لا تقوم الكمرات بنقل وتوزيع العزوم على الاعمدة والحوائط وتذهب العزوم باكمالها الى الحوائط وعندما اظهرت النتائج لاحظت ان الحوائط more critical وبعضها unsafe كذلك الاعمدة زاد عليها العزوم ,Drift اصبح Unsafe فما هو الحل لهذه الطريقة وان كنت هشتغل دون عمل release للكمرات مثل الحالة الاولى اصمم الكمرات من الحالة Envolpe واقلل الحوائط فارجو توضيح هذه النقطة


----------



## alselk2010 (20 ديسمبر 2014)

ثانيا: من المشاركات السابقة عرفت انه يوجد نظام اسمه النظام المختلط الذى تكون فيه R تساوى 
4.5 فهل فى هذا النظام يتم التصميم عادى جدا من موديل واحد دون عمل release لاى عنصر سوى عمل Modifiers فقط لكل عنصر ويتم التصميم عادى جدا من موديل واحد فقط واخراج النتائج واللوح وليس له اشتراطات وتكون جميع العناصر مشاركة فى تحمل قوى الزلازل ويتم تصميمها من الحالة Envolpe فارجو تاكيد هذا لو كده استخدمه مباشرة كما انه هيقلل العزوم على الحوائط وبالتالى هتقل عددها فى البناية ولو فى اشتراطات فما هى اشتراطاته 
كما ان التنفيذ سىء فى المنطقة التى اعمل بها لدرجة ان كانات الاعمدة غير مستمرة فى منطقة اتصال الكمرات مع الاعمدة اى ان تكون المفاصل اللدنة بين الاعمدة والكمرات صعبة جدا وبالحداد يرمى السيخ فى الكمرات وزى ما يقف اى ان اشتراطات الوصلات صعبة تنفيذها ايضا فما النظام الانسب استخدامه حتى يكون تصميمى امن مع سوء التنفيذ اسف على الاطالة


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (20 ديسمبر 2014)

alselk2010 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بعد قراءة المشاركات الرائعة لى بعض الاسئلة ارجو توضيحها
> اولا نظام الحوائط فقط:
> تم عمل release for shear for columns وبالفعل عند اظهار النتائج ذهبت القوى الافقية الى الحوائط دون تحمل الاعمدة اى شىء منها وكانت قيم shear تساوى صفر للاعمدة فى حالة Qx & Qy ولكن عندما اظهرت قيم العزوم للكمرات
> ...



- لايجوز استعمال حالة envelope في حالة التصميم design
- ادخل فقط حالات التراكيب المطلوبة في التصميم
حيث حالة envelope لاتعطي التسليح والمقطع الأعظمي
قد تكون القوى المحورية صغيرة وعزوم الانحناء كبيرة
2- يجب ان تقرر قبل البدء هل انت تحتاج الصلابة العزمية
من اجل الحمولات الشاقولية وتحليل p- دلتا
هذا الذي يعطي عزوم للكمرات والأعمدة
- عزوم في الكمرات في حال الغاء الصلابة القصية
هي من الحمولات الشاقولية او استناد الكمرات على الجدران
يمكنك الغاء وتحرير استناد الكمرات فوق الجدرات
- ولاتنس وضع ديافرام صلب D1 RIGID للبلاطات
ولا تقارن بين الحلول ضع نوع الجملة المناسبة وتابع على طول


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (20 ديسمبر 2014)

alselk2010 قال:


> ثانيا: من المشاركات السابقة عرفت انه يوجد نظام اسمه النظام المختلط الذى تكون فيه R تساوى
> 4.5 فهل فى هذا النظام يتم التصميم عادى جدا من موديل واحد دون عمل release لاى عنصر سوى عمل Modifiers فقط لكل عنصر ويتم التصميم عادى جدا من موديل واحد فقط واخراج النتائج واللوح وليس له اشتراطات وتكون جميع العناصر مشاركة فى تحمل قوى الزلازل ويتم تصميمها من الحالة Envolpe فارجو تاكيد هذا لو كده استخدمه مباشرة كما انه هيقلل العزوم على الحوائط وبالتالى هتقل عددها فى البناية ولو فى اشتراطات فما هى اشتراطاته
> كما ان التنفيذ سىء فى المنطقة التى اعمل بها لدرجة ان كانات الاعمدة غير مستمرة فى منطقة اتصال الكمرات مع الاعمدة اى ان تكون المفاصل اللدنة بين الاعمدة والكمرات صعبة جدا وبالحداد يرمى السيخ فى الكمرات وزى ما يقف اى ان اشتراطات الوصلات صعبة تنفيذها ايضا فما النظام الانسب استخدامه حتى يكون تصميمى امن مع سوء التنفيذ اسف على الاطالة


- هذا النظام جيد وهو الواقعي ومناسب ويراعي حالات التنفيذ العادية
ولايتطلب اشتراطات تشكل المفصل اللدن الصارمة في التصميم والتنفيذ
فقط الاشتراطات الزلزالية العادية في تحقيق نسب التسليح الأصغرية والأعظمية وغيرها
- نعود ونكرر لا تستعمل حالة envelope في التصميم ولا تدخل 20 كود في التصميم
فقط حالات التراكيب التي يتطلبها الكود الذي تعمل عليه
- كذلك لاتنسى تواجد جدران قصية موزعة قدر الامكان بشكل متناظر تقريبا 
لكي لا تحصل على عزوم فتل كبيرة تزيد العزوم حتى في الأعمدة


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (20 ديسمبر 2014)

Gap Elements: Watch & Learn

- حساب عرض الفاصل الزلزالي - وقوى الطرق
بين بنائين متجاورين منفصلين
- فيدو تعليمي - برنامج ساب - Sab2000
واستعمال عنصر وصل بين البنائين- Gap Elements





فيدو

SAP2000 - 18 Gap Elements: Watch & Learn: 

http://youtu.be/2xh4gRX9_A0  via


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (21 ديسمبر 2014)

مرفق ملف من على موقع http://ascelibrary.org/ و هو يحتوي على معادلة حساب جساءة العناصر طبقا للكود السوري المعدل و هي المعادلة الأسهل حيث أنها تعتمد على قيمة الحمل الرأسي فقط بدون حالات التحميل المختلفة للعزوم و بدون نسبة التسليح ..



تحياتي


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (21 ديسمبر 2014)

شوفوا بقى يا جماعة ..
الفقرة دي من مرجع شهير CRC Press Design of Concrete Reinforced Tall Buildings للمؤلف 
Bungale S. Taranath, Ph.D., P.E., S.E



و تنص على أنه في الأنظمة Dual systems فان كل نظام سواء من الحوائط أم من الاطارات يتحمل حصته في الأحمال الرأسية ..
فما رأيكم ؟
تحياتي


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (21 ديسمبر 2014)

و هذه فقرة أخرى فهمت منها أن الاطارات تتحمل مبدئيا Primary الأحمال الراسية بينما تتحمل حوائط القص مبدئيا الأحمال الأفقية ..



تحياتي


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (21 ديسمبر 2014)

- بالتفصيل شرح لأنواع البلاطات الثلاث
وطرق عملها مع الجمل الانشائية

 1- MEMBRANE 
2- SHELL
3- PLATE
- ملف :  
Membrane - Plate - Shell #civilengineering#etabshttp://www.slideshare.net/neikrof/membrane-plate-shell … via @SlideShare


----------



## ayelamayem77 (21 ديسمبر 2014)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> و هذه فقرة أخرى فهمت منها أن الاطارات تتحمل مبدئيا Primary الأحمال الراسية بينما تتحمل حوائط القص مبدئيا الأحمال الأفقية ..
> 
> 
> 
> تحياتي


بارك الله فيك أستاذ سيف الدين هذا السؤال دار في ذهني راجع الرابط التالي مشاركه 174:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t446087-18.html


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (21 ديسمبر 2014)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> و هذه فقرة أخرى فهمت منها أن الاطارات تتحمل مبدئيا Primary الأحمال الراسية بينما تتحمل حوائط القص مبدئيا الأحمال الأفقية ..
> 
> 
> 
> تحياتي



هذا هو نفس التعريف النظامي ل dual system 
الذي تكلمنا عنه سابقا
- يجب تواجد اطار مقاوم للعزوم قابل لوحده لمقاومة 25%
من القص القاعدي
- الاطارات والجدران تقاوم كامل القص القاعدي كل وفق صلابته
- لكن بشكل عام ومن خلال الخبرة في نظام dual system
غالبا يكون عدد الاطارات والأعمدة اكبر من عدد الجدران
في مقاومة القوى الرأسية
- وغالبا تكون صلابة الجدران كبيرة وحصتها حصة الأسد
في مقاومة القوى الأفقية وهي أكبر من حصة الاطارات
وعلى هذا يمكن ان نشاهد تقريبا دائما في نظام
dual system
- للا طارات حصة الأسد في الحمولات الشاقولية
وللجدران حصة الأسد في مقاومة القوى الأفقية
- وكما يشاهد في الأبنية البرجية
النظام الأساسي هو بالعادة جملة الاطارات
ويستعان في الجدران القصية لتقليل الانتقالات
ويصبح drift ضمن المسموح


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (21 ديسمبر 2014)

بخصوص ما ذكره المهندس العزيز محمد ابو مريم حول النظام المختلط و وجود شرط بكود ASCE-05 حول نسبة مساهمة الاطارات بنسبة 25% مرفق فقرتان من الكود ASCE-10 و هو الاصدار لاأحدث لا يشترط هذه النسبة ..
أرجو المراجعة و التأكيد على نفس المفهوم ..















مع الشكر و التحية


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (21 ديسمبر 2014)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> بخصوص ما ذكره المهندس العزيز محمد ابو مريم حول النظام المختلط و وجود شرط بكود ASCE-05 حول نسبة مساهمة الاطارات بنسبة 25% مرفق فقرتان من الكود ASCE-10 و هو الاصدار لاأحدث لا يشترط هذه النسبة ..
> أرجو المراجعة و التأكيد على نفس المفهوم ..
> 
> 
> ...


 [MENTION=13912]سيف الدين مرزوق[/MENTION]
الجدول أعلاة يٌشير لبند 12.2.5.8  الذي يقع تحتة هذا النظام وهذا تم إضافتة من asce 7-05 والكود السوري متوافق مع asce 7-02 والذي كان لا يشترط ذلك
ولعل ذلك ان ملحق الكود السوري أُصدر في 2005 أي تم الإنتهاء منة ومراجعتة قبل ظهور asce 7-05

أنظر التوضيح أدناة من مشاركة [75] ومشاركة #77

وأيضا اختلاف تعريف النظام في مقدمة asce 7-05 &10 عما بالبند التفصيلي 12.2.5.8 ,أعتقد انة لم يتم ملاحظتة عن اصدار الكود فظل التعريف كما ب asce 7-02 
والحكم هو البند الواضح 12.2.5.8 لانه تم إضافتة بداية من asce 7-05



محمد ابو مريم قال:


> نعم الاختلاف هو في قيمة R
> 
> توضيح بخصوص
> 
> ...


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (21 ديسمبر 2014)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> بخصوص ما ذكره المهندس العزيز محمد ابو مريم حول النظام المختلط و وجود شرط بكود ASCE-05 حول نسبة مساهمة الاطارات بنسبة 25% مرفق فقرتان من الكود ASCE-10 و هو الاصدار لاأحدث لا يشترط هذه النسبة ..
> أرجو المراجعة و التأكيد على نفس المفهوم ..
> 
> 
> ...



- هذا التعريف من اجل اطارات عادية وجدران عادية
ordinary frame
ordinary walls
- ولاتتطلب مقاومة 25% لوحدها
ولاتتطلب تشكل مفاصل لدنة
هي ليست اطارات مقاومة للعزوم خاصة بل هي عادية
واشتراطات ترتيب التسليح ليست زلزالية بل عادية
وكل منها يتحمل القوة الأفقية بنسبة صلابته
والعامل R خاصتها صغير ومتدني


----------



## ayelamayem77 (21 ديسمبر 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> - هذا التعريف من اجل اطارات عادية وجدران عادية
> ordinary frame
> ordinary walls
> - ولاتتطلب مقاومة 25% لوحدها
> ...



ارجو مراجعه الشرط التالي في -12.2.5.8 ASCE-7-10 حول SHEAR WALL FRAME INTERACTIVE SYSTEM:Shear Wall-Frame Interactive Systems
The shear strength of the shear walls of the shear
wall-frame interactive system shall be at least 75
percent of the design story shear at each story. The
frames of the shear wall-frame interactive system
shall be capable of resisting at least 25 percent of the
design story shear in every story.​


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (22 ديسمبر 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> - هذا التعريف من اجل اطارات عادية وجدران عادية
> ordinary frame
> ordinary walls
> - ولاتتطلب مقاومة 25% لوحدها
> ...



و لكن رغم ذلك و رغم أن قيمة R = 4.50 الا أن الكود ASCE 10 اشترط نسبة تحمل الاطارات ل 25% من قيمة القوة الزلزالية حسب البند 12.2.5.8 و بذلك سنعود لاشكالية عمل نموذجين (2) models..
تحياتي


----------



## ayelamayem77 (22 ديسمبر 2014)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> و لكن رغم ذلك و رغم أن قيمة R = 4.50 الا أن الكود ASCE 10 اشترط نسبة تحمل الاطارات ل 25% من قيمة القوة الزلزالية حسب البند 12.2.5.8 و بذلك سنعود لاشكالية عمل نموذجين (2) models..
> تحياتي


أريد أن أوضح التالي:
كما تفضلت حضرتك قيمه R=4.5 في النظام shear wall frame interactive system و لكن أذا لا أريد تحقيق شرط 25%من الزلازل تحمل بواسطه الاطارات علي الاقل و كذلك لا أريد تحقيق الشرط بأن الحوائط لابد من تحمل 75% من الزلازل هي الاخري فما الحل؟
الحل هنا هو أعتبار النظام combined system أي التالي:
(Combinations of framing systems in the same direction) 

أي سيكون نظام منفصل من الاطارات العاديه(R=3) و الحوائط القص العاديه(R=4) فيتم أخذ القيمه الاقل كما ذكر الكود في هذا النظام فتصبح R=3 أنظر كيف زاد مقدار القوي الزلزاليه عند عدم تحقيق شروط الshear wall frame interactive system
أي أن ال ductility للمنشأ الcombined أقل من الshear wall frame interactive system
توضيح أخر لاحظ أني أستخدمت R=4 عند أختيار حوائط القص العاديه و يمكن أن تكون R=5 و ذلك يعتمد علي التالي
هل الcombined system يتكون من bearing wall system+moment resisting frame أو
building frame system+moment resisting frame
نقطه أخيره حتي تكتمل الصوره هنالك مراجع كثيره تقول أنه لابد من تحمل الاطارات كل القوي الرأسيه في building frame system و حقيقه نص الكود لم يحسم هذه العباره حيث ذكر التالي:
A structural system with an essentially complete space frame providing 
support for vertical loads​أي أنه لم يذكر providing support for all vertical loads
و عندما تكلم عن bearing wall system ذكر التالي:

*WALL SYSTEM, BEARING: *A structural system with bearing walls providing support for all or major portions of the vertical loads​أي أنه ذكر صراحه في نظام الحوائط بأنه يتحمل كل الاحمال الرأسيه أو النصيب الاكبر منها و لم يحدد ذلك في النظام الهيكلي
و للخروج من هذا الخلاف بين المراجع و بنص الكود السابق أميل للرأي المذكور في المرجع التالي:
Guide to the Seismic Load Provisions of ASCE 7-05
و المذكور في مثال رقم 7 صفحه 46 و الذي يذكر:
Section 11.2 defines bearing wall systems (under the definition for “Wall”)
as systems in which bearing walls support all or major parts of the vertical
load. Presumably, a major portion would be more than 50 percent of the
total vertical load​فإذا قلت نسبه حمل الحوائط عن 50% يصبح building frame system و هذا ما ذكره المرجع في بقيه المثال


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (22 ديسمبر 2014)

لي سؤال سيكمل الصورة وضوحا ..
اذا اعتبرنا أن البلاطات المصمتة اللاكمرية و المستخدمة في معظم الأبراج تعمل كعنصر اطاري مع الأعمدة فما هي الاشتراطات في هذه الحالة و ما هو نوع الاطار الذي يمكن أخذه في الاعتبار ..
تحياتي


----------



## ayelamayem77 (22 ديسمبر 2014)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> لي سؤال سيكمل الصورة وضوحا ..
> اذا اعتبرنا أن البلاطات المصمتة اللاكمرية و المستخدمة في معظم الأبراج تعمل كعنصر اطاري مع الأعمدة فما هي الاشتراطات في هذه الحالة و ما هو نوع الاطار الذي يمكن أخذه في الاعتبار ..
> تحياتي



اذا كان المنشأ في المنطقه المتوسطه SDC-C يمكن الرجوع للبند التالي في aci318-11 21.3.6 و لابد من تحقيق هذه الشروط لتتمكن البلاطه من مقاومه الزلازل مع الاعمده حيث لابد من أستخدام 
INTERMEDIATE MOMENT FRAME
أما إذا كانت في المنطقه الضعيفه a&b لا توجد أشتراطات حديد تسليح خاصه بالزلازل في aci318-11 و يستخدم ORDINARY MOMENT RESISTING FRAME
أما في المناطق شديده الزالزل SDC-D فلا يسمح الكود الامريكي بمقاومه الزلازل بواسطه البلاطات اللاكمريه و هنا سيتصبح المنشأ المكون فقط من FLAT SLABS+COLUMNS عباره عن
CANTILEVER COLUMN SYSTEM و ستصبح R=2.5


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (22 ديسمبر 2014)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> لي سؤال سيكمل الصورة وضوحا ..
> اذا اعتبرنا أن البلاطات المصمتة اللاكمرية و المستخدمة في معظم الأبراج تعمل كعنصر اطاري مع الأعمدة فما هي الاشتراطات في هذه الحالة و ما هو نوع الاطار الذي يمكن أخذه في الاعتبار ..
> تحياتي



البلاطات اللاكمرية والزلازل
- في المناطق الزلزالية ذات الشدة الكبيرة 3-4
تحتاج البلاطات اللاكمرية الى اطار خاص مقاوم للعزوم
مع كمرات ساقطة على المحيط ويمكن مشاركته مع جدران الكور
- اما بقية المناطق
- فيمكن اعتبار البلاطة اللاكمرية كاطارات عادية 
مشاركة في مقاومة الزلال باعتبار منطقة column strip
كما يشبه عمل الكمرات في الاطارات
- ويمكن الغاء عمل البلاطة واشراك الأعمدة فقط
وفق مبدأ العامود الكابولي (الظفري)
- ويمكن مشاركتها اصولا مع جدران الكور


----------



## ayelamayem77 (22 ديسمبر 2014)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> اذا كان المنشأ في المنطقه المتوسطه sdc-c يمكن الرجوع للبند التالي في aci318-11 21.3.6 و لابد من تحقيق هذه الشروط لتتمكن البلاطه من مقاومه الزلازل مع الاعمده حيث لابد من أستخدام
> intermediate moment frame
> أما إذا كانت في المنطقه الضعيفه a&b لا توجد أشتراطات حديد تسليح خاصه بالزلازل في aci318-11 و يستخدم ordinary moment resisting frame
> أما في المناطق شديده الزالزل sdc-d فلا يسمح الكود الامريكي بمقاومه الزلازل بواسطه البلاطات اللاكمريه و هنا سيتصبح المنشأ المكون فقط من flat slabs+columns عباره عن
> cantilever column system و ستصبح r=2.5


تعديل بسيط لا يشترط الكود الامريكي asce-7-05 أي نظام إنشائي معين للمنشأ الواقع في المنطقه sdc-a فجميع الأنظمه الانشائيه المقاومه للزلازل تبدأ من منطقه sdc-b
و العوده للمنطقه sdc-b أذا كان المنشأ يتكون من أعمده و بلاطات لاكمريه يكفي توصيف البلاطات اللاكمريه shell element في برنامج الايتابس و ستشترك في مقاومه الزلازل بدون أي أشتراطات أضافيه حسب الكودaci318-11 

(كما هي موجوده في البلاطات الاكمريه الواقعه في منطقه c الموضحه في البند_21.3.6 حيث المنطقه C لابد من أستخدام INTERMEDIATE MOMENT FRAME علي الاقل _)


​​


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (22 ديسمبر 2014)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> تعديل بسيط لا يشترط الكود الامريكي asce-7-05 أي نظام إنشائي معين للمنشأ الواقع في المنطقه sdc-a فجميع الأنظمه الانشائيه المقاومه للزلازل تبدأ من منطقه sdc-b
> و العوده للمنطقه sdc-b أذا كان المنشأ يتكون من أعمده و بلاطات لاكمريه يكفي توصيف البلاطات اللاكمريه shell element في برنامج الايتابس و ستشترك في مقاومه الزلازل بدون أي أشتراطات أضافيه حسب الكودaci318-11
> 
> (كما هي موجوده في البلاطات الاكمريه الواقعه في منطقه c الموضحه في البند_21.3.6 حيث المنطقه c لابد من أستخدام intermediate moment frame علي الاقل _)
> ...



اذن فما هي قيمة r في هذه الحالة ؟
تحياتي و شكري


----------



## ayelamayem77 (22 ديسمبر 2014)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> اذن فما هي قيمة r في هذه الحالة ؟
> تحياتي و شكري



أذا كنت تقصد المنطقه sdc-a فحساب الزلازل لها مختلف كما يلي:
Structures in SDC A need only comply with ASCE 11.7. For structures exposed to such a low seismic risk, that section requires only that a complete lateral-force-resisting system be provided and that all elements of the structure be tied together. The lateral-force resisting system must be proportioned to resist a lateral force at every floor level equal to 1 percent of the weight at that floor level



​


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (22 ديسمبر 2014)

عذرا على السهو


----------



## tarek elattar (22 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
اذا كم يكون قيمة r فى حالة flat slap فى المنطقة الثالثة مع العلم ان المبنى طويل 60 متر والعرض 11 متر وسمك البلاطة الاكمرية 16 سم وارتفاع المبنى 16متر من الاساسات وبه كور فى المنتصف وmardinal beam


----------



## tarek elattar (22 ديسمبر 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اذا كم يكون قيمة r فى حالة flat slap فى المنطقة الثالثة مع العلم ان المبنى طويل 60 متر والعرض 11 متر وسمك البلاطة الاكمرية 16 سم وارتفاع المبنى 16متر من الاساسات وبه كور فى المنتصف وmardinal beam



انا وضعتها 2 فما رايكم


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (22 ديسمبر 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اذا كم يكون قيمة r فى حالة flat slap فى المنطقة الثالثة مع العلم ان المبنى طويل 60 متر والعرض 11 متر وسمك البلاطة الاكمرية 16 سم وارتفاع المبنى 16متر من الاساسات وبه كور فى المنتصف وmardinal beam



1- يمكن استعمال اطارات خاصة مقاومة للعزوم
مع جدران قصية r= 6.5
- يفضل دراسة المبنى على الحرارة
من اجل الطول 60 متر اول عمل فواصل حرارية بعد الصب
- دراسة الاطارات لتحمل 25% لوحدها من القص القاعدي
- تدقيق البلاطة للثقب والانتقال طويل الأمد ضمن المسموح
من اين اتيت r= 2
اذا المنطقة الزلزالية =3
وانت بحاجة الى اطار مقاوم للعزوم
ارجع الى الكود المصري وتأكد من وجود
اشتراطات حول المنطقة 3 ام لا
وقيمة العامل R


----------



## tarek elattar (22 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
عملتها 2 لكى اخفف ازاحة المبنى لان الفلات سلاب 16 سم فقط ولااستطيع تزويدها لان المصمم هو المقاول والعقد على تكلفات معينة
كما انى ممنوع معماريا من استعمال الكمر الا الكمر الخارجى
فى مذكرات مشهور ما يفيد ان التصميم بطريقتين منها ان تصمم المبنى فى منطقة المرونة
وهذا هو تفكيرى


----------



## tarek elattar (22 ديسمبر 2014)

الرجاء لان المشروع تحت المراجعة ولم يسلم للتنفيذ والقطاعات امنة من القص الثاقب والترخيم طويل المدى وكذلك الاساسات لبشةمسلحة سمك 45 سم
والكور امن من حيث العزم والشيير وىوجد كمر رابط قوى للشير وول
ما رايك استاذنا الدكتور والاساتذة المهندسين المشاركين


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (22 ديسمبر 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> الرجاء لان المشروع تحت المراجعة ولم يسلم للتنفيذ والقطاعات امنة من القص الثاقب والترخيم طويل المدى وكذلك الاساسات لبشةمسلحة سمك 45 سم
> والكور امن من حيث العزم والشيير وىوجد كمر رابط قوى للشير وول
> ما رايك استاذنا الدكتور والاساتذة المهندسين المشاركين


- بعد الرجوع الى الكود المصري
- تبين ان اسماء المناطق الزلزالية تختلف من كود الى أخر
لا يوجد على المنطقة الثالثة اي اشتراطات
حيث هي ليست ذو شدة عالية = 0.15g
ولا تحتاج اطارات مقاومة للعزوم
- واختيارك الزلزالي سليم 
وكان بامكانك اختيار 5.r=4
جدران خرسانة مسلحة
عوضا عن جدران عادية
- واخيرا مبروك الاختيار صحيح
وزيادة في امان الزلازل
تحياتي


----------



## أسامه مصطفى (23 ديسمبر 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> 1- يمكن استعمال اطارات خاصة مقاومة للعزوم
> مع جدران قصية r= 6.5
> - يفضل دراسة المبنى على الحرارة
> من اجل الطول 60 متر اول عمل فواصل حرارية بعد الصب
> ...


بعد اذنك يادكتور يوسف يعنى ايه فواصل للحراره بعد الصب


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (23 ديسمبر 2014)

بخصوص اختبار الاطارات تحت تأثير 25% من قوة القص القاعدي ..
هل يمكن تخفيض معاملات Mass source الى قيمة 25% لتخفيذ قيمة القووة المؤثرة ؟
تحياتي


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (23 ديسمبر 2014)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> بخصوص اختبار الاطارات تحت تأثير 25% من قوة القص القاعدي ..
> هل يمكن تخفيض معاملات Mass source الى قيمة 25% لتخفيذ قيمة القووة المؤثرة ؟
> تحياتي


- يجب المحافظة على Mass source نفسها كما في الفايل الأول
وقيمة القص القاعدي هي نفسها من الفايل الرئيسي
حيث يتشارك الاطار والجدران في المقاومة
نحن نريد المشاركة 25% من القص القاعدي الأعظمي
التي تقاومة الاطارات والجدران سوية
- الا اذا كان المقصود يمكن تخفيض  Mass source
الى 25% وهكذا نحصل على 25% من القص القاعدي
الكلي بدلا من عمل نسبة وتناسب في في قوة القص الكلية
-طبعا هذا جيد وافضل


----------



## tarek elattar (23 ديسمبر 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> - بعد الرجوع الى الكود المصري
> - تبين ان اسماء المناطق الزلزالية تختلف من كود الى أخر
> لا يوجد على المنطقة الثالثة اي اشتراطات
> حيث هي ليست ذو شدة عالية = 0.15g
> ...


الف الف شكر وانا اسف على تعب حضرتك معى وما زلت اسلم المشروع الذي حاولت فيه ان انفذ كل ما فهمته من حضرتك وارجو ان اكون موفقا ولحضرتك الاجر عند الله


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (23 ديسمبر 2014)

أسامه مصطفى قال:


> بعد اذنك يادكتور يوسف يعنى ايه فواصل للحراره بعد الصب


- عبارة عن عمل فواصل ونشرها بالصاروخ بعد صب البلاطة 
وبعد تصلبها مباشرة بعمق لايتجاوز 1 سم
تساعد في السماح بتمدد البلاطة وعدم تشققها
- يمكن الرجوع الى مربع البحث في الموقع
والبحث عن( فواصل التمدد)
وستجد طرق متعددة يمكن العمل بها خلال التنفيذ في حال تجاوز
طول الفاصل


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (25 ديسمبر 2014)

بعد هذه المناقشات الرائعة أود أن اقدم تصورا مختصرا لازالة أي لبس لدي أو لدى من تابع هذا الموضوع الشيق :
يتكون النظام الانشائي لمعظم المنشئات العالية و أكثرها شيوعا - حسب تجربتي - من بلاطات لا كمرية و أعمدة Flat slab و حوائط قص أو قلب خرساني Shear walls and cores ..
و هذا النظام يمكن تصنيفه كنظام اطاري Building Frame System حيث تتحمل حوائط القص كل الحمل الجانبي لقوة القص القاعدي و يتم تحرير العزوم للأعمدة و تمثيل البلاطات Membrane حتى تخرج من المشاركة و قيمة المعامل (R) في هذه الحالة حسب الأكواد المختلفة تتراوح بين 5.00 : 5.50 ..
و يلي هذا النظام من حيث الشيوع نظام الحوائط الحاملة Bearing walls حيث يتكون من حوائط قص و بلاطات لا كمرية و تقل فيه قيمة المعامل (R) لتتراوح بين 4.50 : 4.00 ..
و قد يكون الدمج بين الأنظمة في نفس الاتجاه و تحديد قيمة المعامل (R) بالقيمة الأقل حلا في بعض الحالات ..
و قد يأتي النظام المزدوج الذي يصعب تحقيق شروطه بسبب المتطلبات المعمارية من جهة و المتطلبات الانشائية و امكانات البرامج الهندسية من جهة أخرى في المرتبة الأخيرة من حيث الشيوع ..
للمناقشة ..
مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (25 ديسمبر 2014)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> بعد هذه المناقشات الرائعة أود أن اقدم تصورا مختصرا لازالة أي لبس لدي أو لدى من تابع هذا الموضوع الشيق :
> يتكون النظام الانشائي لمعظم المنشئات العالية و أكثرها شيوعا - حسب تجربتي - من بلاطات لا كمرية و أعمدة Flat slab و حوائط قص أو قلب خرساني Shear walls and cores ..
> و هذا النظام يمكن تصنيفه كنظام اطاري Building Frame System حيث تتحمل حوائط القص كل الحمل الجانبي لقوة القص القاعدي و يتم تحرير العزوم للأعمدة و تمثيل البلاطات Membrane حتى تخرج من المشاركة و قيمة المعامل (R) في هذه الحالة حسب الأكواد المختلفة تتراوح بين 5.00 : 5.50 ..
> و يلي هذا النظام من حيث الشيوع نظام الحوائط الحاملة Bearing walls حيث يتكون من حوائط قص و بلاطات لا كمرية و تقل فيه قيمة المعامل (R) لتتراوح بين 4.50 : 4.00 ..
> ...



- نتفق معك استاد سيف الدين

- لقد خضنا مناقشات رائعة وتعمقنا كثيرا في ما جاء في الكودات في
بنود الزلازل وتم التعمق اكثر والاستعانة حتى في المراجع
وكما جاء في مداخلتك اعلاه اولا وأخيرا يجب الرجوع الى كود البلد
الأساسي المطلوب العمل به 

- حيث من مناقشاتنا الرائعة
تبين لنا واستنتجنا ان لكل كود اسماء مناطق زلزالية خاصة تختلف عن الأخر
كذلك بالنسبة لتعريف انواع الجمل الزلزالية وخواصها 
وامكانية اندماج الأنظمة مع بعضها حتى في حال تواجد نظامين في اتجاه واحد
وكما رأينا خلال المشاركات كل هذا التعدد من اسماء الجمل والتشدد
في تحديد نوع مادنها والتريكز على موقعها وتواجدها بالنسبة لبعضها 
الى مقدار مشاركتها في الحمولات الشاقولية
ليس الغاية منه الى تحديد قيمة عامل الجملة الزلزالي ( R )

- وعلى هذا تدخلت بعض الكودات العالمية والعربية
ولتبسيط وتسهيل الالتباس من كثرة تعدد واختلاف انواع الجمل 
الى حصرها بثلاث انواع اساسية واختيار العامل(R )
وفق اندماج هذه الجمل مع بعضها وما يناسب جودة مطاوعتها

- والجمل الثلاث الأساسية هي معروفة لكل الزملاء المصمين
1- اطارات - frame
2- جدران قصية- bearing wall
3- مختلطة( اطارات+جدران) dual system

- الجمل المختلطة تختلف اسمائها وفق نسبة مشاركتها في مقاومة
القوى الأفقية وتواجد نوع الاطارات 
1- اطارات خاصة مقاومة للعزوم
2- او تواجد اطارات متوسطة في المقاومة للعزوم
3- او تواجد اطارات عادية تقاوم العزوم
او لا تقاوم ولقوى الأفقية تقاوم فقط في الجدران
- الجمل المختلطة يمكن استعمالها مع جميع انواع الجمل الانشائية 
وانواع بلاطات الأسقف الكمرية والغير كمرية 
- مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار حال تواجد اشتراطات حول ذلك يجب تحقيقها

- حول طريقة استعمال البرنامج في حال البلاطات لاكمرية(فطرية)
واظن كما رأينا في نقاشاتنا السابقة حول البلاطات الكمرية
وتواجد اطارات اننا لايمكن الغاء صلابة الأعمدة العزمية حيث
نحتاجه في حال تواجد عزوم الحمولات الشاقولية وتحليل 
(P - دلتا)
- فهل هذا يسري في حال الجملة الآنشائية للحمولات الشاقولية
في بلاطة ( لا كمرية)
- وهل على الأعمدة بقاء مشاركتها في مقاومة عزوم الحمولات 
الشاقولية في حالة الزلازل لأنها اصلا مشاركة بالعزوم في الحالة
العادية.

- فليتفضل جميع الزملاء في المشاركة وفتح باب النقاش للوصول
الى الحل العلمي الصحيح وامكانية تطبيق البرنامج حول تواجد بلاطة لاكمرية
مع اي نوع جملة من الجمل المختلطة يرغبون نقاشه لمقاومة الزلازل
مع تواجد بلاطة لا كمرية
اذا احبوا ذلك
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## tarek elattar (27 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
الحديث المفيد من الاستاذ الدكتور يزداد جمالا بحسن اخلاق استاذنا
المفصل اللدن هو مبتغى التصميم لنتفادى الاحمال الجانبية عن هيكل المبنى
فى نظام الحوائط يتكون المفصل اللدن فى اسفله
اللدونة عدم الرجوع للوضع الحقيقى
تفادينا الخطورة على المبنى ولكن كيف سنعالج الحوائط لتستعيد القدرة للعمل


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (28 ديسمبر 2014)

up


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (28 ديسمبر 2014)

اصلاح الاضرار وتدعيم وتأهيل المنشأ 
بعد الزلازل- واضرار ما قبل وبعد تشكل
  المفصل اللدن


- كما رأينا سابقا الاطارات التي يتطلب منها تشكل
مفصل اللدن هي اطارات (خاصة مقاومة للعزوم) 
وتتحمل لوحدها 25% من القص القاعدي

- كذلك الجدران القصية التي يتطلب منها تشكل مفصل لدن هي (جدران خاصة) ذات ممطولية ومطاوعة عالية
- وقد تندمج اطارات خاصة وجدران خاصة للحصول
على اكبر قيمة للعامل R تقربيا = 8- 8.5

- وقد تجتمع اطارات خاصة وجدران عادية حيث
R=6.5-7
- وقد تجتمع اطارات متوسطة او عادية مع جدران
عادية حيث R=5 - 5.5
- بعض الكودات العربية لم تأتي على ذكر الجدران
الخاصة لما تتطلبه من اشتراطات فنية وتنفيذية خاصة

:28:- ان الجمل المقاومة للزلازل والمطلوب منها تشكل 
المفاصل اللدنة يعني يجب ان تستمر مقاومتها للزلازل
الى مابعد العتبة المرنة لتشتيت وامتصاص قسم من طاقة الزلزال التي خفضناها من قيمة القص القاعدي الكلي بالعامل (R) وتم الحساب بموجبها
 
:28::28:-*نظراً لطبيعة حدوث الزلازل و المتطلبات الإقتصادية للتصميم فقد اعتمدت المعايير التالية للمنشآت المقاومة للزلازل ** واحتمالات*تشكل المفصل اللدن في حال قوة الزلازل ***(اصغر - او تساوي- او اكبر)
من القوة المصمم عليها المنشأ

*(A) -*:28:*. حيث يستطيع البناء مقاومة الزلازل **(متوسطة الشـدة)** دون أن تتجاوز الإجهادات في عناصره حـد
المرونة fy
معنى ذلك أن الجملة المقاومة للزلازل يجب أن لا تتـأثر 
عند تعرض المنشـأ إلى زلازل** (متوسـطة الشـدة)**
مع السماح بإمكانية حدوث بعض الأضرار غير الإنشائية و السـهلة الإصلاح 
.*
*B**-*:28:*. ينبغي أن يدخل المنشـأ المقاوم للزلازل في المجال اللامرن ( اللدن) عند تعرضه **(لـزلازل قوية)** ، مما يعني حـدوث بعض الأضرار الإنشـائية و غير الإنشـائية **(القـابـلـة للإصلاح)** دون حـدوث أيّ إنهيـار جـزئي في المبنى
*
*C.*:28:* يجب أن يتمكن المنشـأ المقاوم للزلازل من الصمود في حالة تعرضه إلى زلازل** (قوية و مدمرة)** مما يعني عـدم الانهيار الكلي للمنشـأ بالرغم من إمكانية حدوث أضرار شـديدة في المبنى **(غير قـابلـة للإصلاح) **. و يهدف هـذا إلى ضمانة سـلامة السـكان و تقـليل الخسائر البشـرية إلى أدنى حد ممكن حتى اخلاء الشاغلين
*
D:28:- اصلاح الاضرار وتدعيم وتأهل المنشأ 
بعد الزلازل






- رأينا الأضرار في المنشأ تختلف حسب شدة الزلزال
ونوع الأضرار والتشققات في عقد المنشأ والجدران
الى الأساسات الى كميتها وموقعها











- يجب اولا جدولة هذه الأضرار ودرجة الضرر
وامكانية الاصلاح او الهدم واعادة بناء
وكأننا نبدأ من جديد في دراسة تدعمية للبناء المتضرر
من اختيار نوع الجملة الجديدة المراد زرعها الى جانب العناصر القديمة مع اختيار عامل جديد للعامل (R) 
طبعا سيكون اصغر
بكثير من العامل (R) قبل وقوع الزلزال

-يمكن اختيار انواع مختلفة من جملة اطارات التكتيف
الفولاذية او الخرسانية للجدران
- او زرع جدران قصية جديدة الى تأهيل الجدران
القديمة بعمل قميص خرساني مع اضافة تسليح جديد
او تأهيل جدران البلوك والطوب

- او التدعيم الزلزالي الخارجي بواسطة جدران الدفع الخرسانة او اطارات شبكية مثلثية معدنية وغيرها
او حتى امكانية ادخال مخمدات زلزالية تشارك الجملة





- كل هذا يتوقف على نوع الجملة الجديدة واختيار طريقة التأهيل المناسبة للموقع والمادة وامكانية اخلاء الشاغلين وقيمة العامل R المطلوبة
تحياتي للجميع



-


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (29 ديسمبر 2014)

عرض رائع من الدكتور يوسف ..
شرح مبسط للأنظمة الانشائية ..



تحياتي


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (30 ديسمبر 2014)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> عرض رائع من الدكتور يوسف ..
> شرح مبسط للأنظمة الانشائية ..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tarek elattar (1 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم
ما الضرر ان يرتبط كمر الاطارات بالكور


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (1 يناير 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


>



- هو لا يوجد ضرر لكن في حال الزلازل يفضل عدم استناد الاطارات
على الجدران قدر الامكان خوفا اذا تصدع الجدار فحتما ستنهار الاطارات معه
وينهار كامل البناء ومخطط الشكل (c) هو المفضل في حال اطارات مقاومة
للعزوم ودون انقطاع للفتحات وامكانية تشكل المفاصل اللدنة
اما مخطط البرج فلا وجود لاطارات مستمرة بل مسنودة ومقطوعة بالكور
فأي تصدع في الكور سينهار البناء دون سابق انذار


----------



## tarek elattar (1 يناير 2015)

كيف سيتحقق ربط المبنى بالكور ليؤدى الوظيفة فى حماية المبنى من الزلازل
ام ان هذا كور خاص بالمصعد فقط ولا يقوم بهذه الوظيفة


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (1 يناير 2015)

tarek elattar قال:


> كيف سيتحقق ربط المبنى بالكور ليؤدى الوظيفة فى حماية المبنى من الزلازل
> ام ان هذا كور خاص بالمصعد فقط ولا يقوم بهذه الوظيفة



نحن لا نقول فصل الكور عن المبنى
الكور مربوط ومسنود ببلاطات الأسقف لكن وفق موقعه
نسبة مشاركته بالحمولات الشاقولية صغيرة
بالنسبة للاطارات
- قد يكون تباعد الكورعن الاطارات 2 متر او اقل او اكثر


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (5 يناير 2015)

مشاركة قيمة من أخونا [MENTION=859646]ayelamayem77[/MENTION] بخصوص كيفية استخدام ال section cut في حساب نسبة مشاركة الاعمدة او الحوائط من القص القاعدي



> ayelamayem77 (Structural)
> 30 Sep 13 6:02
> Dear yasir1989,
> 
> ...


:20:


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (5 يناير 2015)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> مشاركة قيمة من أخونا @ayelamayem77 بخصوص كيفية استخدام ال section cut في حساب نسبة مشاركة الاعمدة او الحوائط من القص القاعدي



- لم تعد تحديد نسبة مشاركة الجدران والاطارات من القص
القاعدي تؤثر في تحديد العامل *r*
- ففي حال اطارات خاصة يجب ان تقاوم الاطارات 25% 
من القص القاعدي لوحدها دون تحديد النسبة
- كذلك بالنسبة لباقي الاطارات تشارك وفق صلابة كل منهما
دون تحديد النسبة
وطرق اخرى لإيجاد الحصص:


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (11 يناير 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> - لم تعد تحديد نسبة مشاركة الجدران والاطارات من القص
> القاعدي تؤثر في تحديد العامل *r*
> - ففي حال اطارات خاصة يجب ان تقاوم الاطارات 25%
> من القص القاعدي لوحدها دون تحديد النسبة
> ...


 [MENTION=928456]د.م يوسف حميضة[/MENTION]
جزاكم الله خيرا
هل يُمكن أن ترفع لنا هذا الكتاب القيم؟


----------



## kimy (11 يناير 2015)

ارجو التعليق 
Walls should be proportioned to satisfy strength and drift limit requirements of ASCE 7, unless an alternative approach is approved. According to ASCE 7, walls are designed for load combinations in which seismic forces, E, are determined using a force reduction factor, R. The value of R depends on whether the wall is part of a Dual System (R = 7), a Building Frame System (R = 6), or a Bearing Wall System (R = 5). To qualify as a Dual System, the special structural walls must be combined with special moment frames capable of resisting at least 25 % of prescribed seismic forces. If it does not qualify as a Dual System, then it can qualify as a Building Frame System if it has an essentially complete space frame providing support for vertical loads, with structural walls providing seismic force- resistance. If there is not a complete space frame providing support for vertical loads, the system must be designed as a Bearing Wall System.


----------



## kimy (11 يناير 2015)

Different jurisdictions interpret the ASCE 7 provisions differently. San Francisco (DBI, 2009) declares the wall to be a bearing wall if it supports more than 5 % of the entire building floor and roof loads in addition to self-weight. SEAW (2009) recommends designing a frame column into the wall boundary capable of supporting tributary gravity loads, such that R = 6 can be used regardless of the tributary loads on the wall. SEAOC (2008) recommends R = 6 without the need to add a frame column where confined boundary elements are provided. This Guide recommends checking with the local jurisdiction. Note that ACI 318 and ASCE 7 define a bearing wall as any wall that supports more than 200 lb/linear ft of vertical load in addition to self-weight. This definition of bearing wall should not be confused with the Bearing Wall System designation of ASCE 7.


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (11 يناير 2015)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> @د.م يوسف حميضة
> جزاكم الله خيرا
> هل يُمكن أن ترفع لنا هذا الكتاب القيم؟


- هذه الصفحة من كتاب السيد الاستشاري شحرور
ومن كتابه المتواجد في هذا الموقع
تحياتي


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (11 يناير 2015)

الفقرتان من المرجع الهام Seismic Design of Cast-in-Place Concrete Special Structural Walls and Coupling Beams 
على الرابط
http://www.nehrp.gov/pdf/nistgcr11-917-11.pdf
و الخلاف حول تصنيف النظام Building frame or Wall bearing system طبقا لموقف الحوائط من مقاومة الأحمال الرأسية ..
حيث تختلف الشروط بين تصميم Frame داخل الجدران لتجمل القوى الرأسية من عدمه أو تحمل الحوائط ما لا يزيد عن 5%من الأوزان الرأسية لكي يتم تصنيف النظام Frame building system و استخدام قيمة R = 6 بدلا من R = 5 و يتضح من هذا النقاش و الخلاف أن هناك سعة و المصمم سيكون مسؤؤولا أخذ القرار المناسب طبقا لتقديره الشخصي ..


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (11 يناير 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> - هذه الصفحة من كتاب السيد الاستشاري شحرور
> ومن كتابه المتواجد في هذا الموقع
> تحياتي



هل يمكن وضع الرابط مع الشكر يا دكتور يوسف ؟


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (11 يناير 2015)

kimy قال:


> ارجو التعليق
> Walls should be proportioned to satisfy strength and drift limit requirements of ASCE 7, unless an alternative approach is approved. According to ASCE 7, walls are designed for load combinations in which seismic forces, E, are determined using a force reduction factor, R. The value of R depends on whether the wall is part of a Dual System (R = 7), a Building Frame System (R = 6), or a Bearing Wall System (R = 5). To qualify as a Dual System, the special structural walls must be combined with special moment frames capable of resisting at least 25 % of prescribed seismic forces. If it does not qualify as a Dual System, then it can qualify as a Building Frame System if it has an essentially complete space frame providing support for vertical loads, with structural walls providing seismic force- resistance. If there is not a complete space frame providing support for vertical loads, the system must be designed as a Bearing Wall System.



- طبعا هذا يطابق ويفسر وفق ما جاء في مداخلة
الزميل سيف الدين





المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيف الدين مرزوق 


_بعد هذه المناقشات الرائعة أود أن اقدم تصورا مختصرا لازالة أي لبس لدي أو لدى من تابع هذا الموضوع الشيق :
يتكون النظام الانشائي لمعظم المنشئات العالية و أكثرها شيوعا - حسب تجربتي - من بلاطات لا كمرية و أعمدة Flat slab و حوائط قص أو قلب خرساني Shear walls and cores ..
و هذا النظام يمكن تصنيفه كنظام اطاري Building Frame System حيث تتحمل حوائط القص كل الحمل الجانبي لقوة القص القاعدي و يتم تحرير العزوم للأعمدة و تمثيل البلاطات Membrane حتى تخرج من المشاركة و قيمة المعامل (R) في هذه الحالة حسب الأكواد المختلفة تتراوح بين 5.00 : 5.50 ..
و يلي هذا النظام من حيث الشيوع نظام الحوائط الحاملة Bearing walls حيث يتكون من حوائط قص و بلاطات لا كمرية و تقل فيه قيمة المعامل (R) لتتراوح بين 4.50 : 4.00 ..
و قد يكون الدمج بين الأنظمة في نفس الاتجاه و تحديد قيمة المعامل (R) بالقيمة الأقل حلا في بعض الحالات ..
و قد يأتي النظام المزدوج الذي يصعب تحقيق شروطه بسبب المتطلبات المعمارية من جهة و المتطلبات الانشائية و امكانات البرامج الهندسية من جهة أخرى في المرتبة الأخيرة من حيث الشيوع ..
للمناقشة ..
مع خالص تحياتي_​


----------



## haf_hamza (13 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، 

موضوع جميل ومفيد جدا وأردت ان استفيد وأفيد. 

- بالنسبة لل Dual system ,وفي حال نسبة مشاركة الأعمدة تقل عن 25 بالمائة، يمكن معاييرة القص القاعدي، مثلا لو لدينا R=5 وبعد التحليل وجدنا ان نسبة تحمل الأعمدة 15 بالمائة فحينها يجب تقليل عامل R وذلك بقسمته (25/15) وبالتالي نتحصل على R'= 5x15/25 = 3 ويمكن اعتماد موديل واحد أو اثنان. الأكيد انه في حال اعتماد موديل واحد فقط، سيكون shear wall over designed. 

- طبعا الحل الثاني وهو ادخال المعاييرة في load combiniation كما يفعل الكثير من المهندسيين. 

- نقطة مهمة جدا، أيضا يجب اعتبارها، هي مفهوم الأعمدة والكور والفرق بينهما ففي كثير من الأحوال اكون مخير بين اختيار عمود أو كور وانصح هنا إلى الرجوع إلى الكود الأمريكي أيضا chap21 R21.9.1. 

- البعض تكلم عن release للكمرات، أظن انه عمليا لا يوجد تحرير كلي للعزوم وخاصة للdual system الذي عادة ما يستعمل في المناطق الزلزالية المتوسطة او العالية والتي تفرض على الأقل connection معينة بين الكمرات والعمدة. 

- نقطة مهمة جدا لم يتم التطرق إليها وأود الإستفسار ورأي المهندسيين الأفاضل، في حال تصميم الأعمدة والكمرات، هل يمكن الإعتماد على برنامج إيتابس لتحقيق شروط الكود الأمريكي كما جاء في chap 21 من الكود الأمريكي ACI318. ؟ او ما هي الوسيلة لتحقيق هذه الشروط ؟ 

- بالنسبة لإشتراطات الكود الخاصة connection هل يتم اعتماد الموديل الأول أو الثاني ؟


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (13 يناير 2015)

haf_hamza قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
> 
> موضوع جميل ومفيد جدا وأردت ان استفيد وأفيد.
> 
> ...



هناك مناقشة مستفيضة في هذا الموضوع توضح أن الأكواد لا تؤيد فكرة معايرة المعامل (R) ..
أنصحك بقراءته و المشاركة فيه ..
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t446087.html
تحياتي


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (13 يناير 2015)

haf_hamza قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
> 
> موضوع جميل ومفيد جدا وأردت ان استفيد وأفيد.
> 
> ...



- في ملحقات الكودات الجديدة لم تعد نسبة الصلابة او المشاركة
لتحديد العامل R لازمة
حيث كما رأينا سابقا في الاطارات الخاصة المقاومة للعزوم يجب ان تقاوم
الاطارات لوحدها 25% من القص القاعدي
بغض النظر عن نسبة المشاركة
كذلك باقي انواع الجمل لايهم نسبة المشاركة حيث التصميم كل وفق صلابتهما
- عمل release ليس في الكمرات ولا في عزوم الأعمدة
بل في قوى قص الأعمدة
وهي في الاطارات العادية وليست dual system
- برنامج ايتاب يعمل وفق اكواد كثيرة ويحقق كل الشروط والمتطلبات الزلزالية في تصميم العناصر
تحياتي


----------



## Mooo13 (14 فبراير 2015)

*السلام عليكم* 
*هنا قوة القص تبدأ بالتوزيع من الطابق فوق منسوب الأرض**,,,*
*أنا لدي بناء ستة عشرة طوابق (**2b+g+m+16+r**) لكن تحدث مشكلة في مخطط القص لكل جدار في الطابق السرداب يتغير القص بشكل مفاجع ما يخشى أن لا ينقل ردود أفعال للقواعد بشكل صحيح *
**** وسؤال آخر لوسمحت أنا الجملة لديى كلها جدران قص و عند حساب مساهمة الجدران في بعض الطوابق تظهر أقل **100% ** و أحيانا 80% لان الإيتابس بقوم بإعطاء الجدران العمودية على قوة القصة حصة من القوة و من المفترض حسب الدراسة اليديوية إهمال مساهمة الجدران في حال لم تكن موازية لقوى القص فلذلك قمت من خصائص الجدار ( **laterial**) بإلغاء عطالته بالإتجها المعامد للقص فأدة لنتائج صحية ووزعت قوة القص بكل طابق على كامل الجدران باتجهها هل يمكن هذا؟؟؟ *
*وهل من طريقة بالإيتابس لجعل الجداران تأخذ كامل القوة وإهمال الجدران غير الموازية للقوة ؟*
*وهل من الضروري عمل التخفيضات في عزوم العطالة للجدارن حيث أنها الوحيدة المشاركة في تحمل قوة الزلازل*
*كما أنني جربت عمل تخفيض في البلاطات إلى 0.25 فأدى ذلك إلى زيادة الإنتقال الأفقي بشكل كبير* 
** حيث يفترض أن يكون الإنتقال الأفقي في كل طابق أقل من **h/360 *
*الرجاء الإفادة وشكراً*
......


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (14 فبراير 2015)

mooo13 قال:


> *السلام عليكم*
> *هنا قوة القص تبدأ بالتوزيع من الطابق فوق منسوب الأرض**,,,*
> *أنا لدي بناء ستة عشرة طوابق (**2b+g+m+16+r**) لكن تحدث مشكلة في مخطط القص لكل جدار في الطابق السرداب يتغير القص بشكل مفاجع ما يخشى أن لا ينقل ردود أفعال للقواعد بشكل صحيح *
> **** وسؤال آخر لوسمحت أنا الجملة لديى كلها جدران قص و عند حساب مساهمة الجدران في بعض الطوابق تظهر أقل **100% ** و أحيانا 80% لان الإيتابس بقوم بإعطاء الجدران العمودية على قوة القصة حصة من القوة و من المفترض حسب الدراسة اليديوية إهمال مساهمة الجدران في حال لم تكن موازية لقوى القص فلذلك قمت من خصائص الجدار ( **laterial**) بإلغاء عطالته بالإتجها المعامد للقص فأدة لنتائج صحية ووزعت قوة القص بكل طابق على كامل الجدران باتجهها هل يمكن هذا؟؟؟ *
> ...



- الدراسة اليدوية مبسطة وغير اقتصادية
وللسهولة وامكانية الحل اليدوي لاندخل صلابة الكوروعمله كوحدة متكاملة
ومقطع واحد صلب ومترابط 
البرنامج يدخل الكور او الجدار المركب في المقطع بشكل صندوقي
او حرف ال او يو ويحسب تسليح القص الأفقي والتسليح الطولي
على اساس مقطع مركب من عدة جدران
حيث قوة القص تعمل على الكور على جميع الجدران المترابطة
ومقطع الكور وجدرانه تنتقل ككتلة واحدة وليس كل جدار منه ينتقل
بشكل افرادي.
- لذلك لا داعي لإلغاء اي صلابة للجدران
ولا داعي لعمل اي مودفاير في البلاطات او الجدران
- فقط عمل ديافرام صلب لجميع البلاطات باسم d1
- انقطاع في مخطط القص في الطوابق السفلية شيء
طبيعي لعدم تواجد قوى قص اسفل منسوب وثاقة 
القاعدة الزلزالية
-يمكن التاكد من ان القص القاعدي = ردود فعل الجدران
باتجاه x او y 
- جميع الجهود من قوى القص والعزوم والتسليح الأفقي
والشاقولي عند منسوب الوثاقة الزلزالية
يجب ان يحافظ عليها دون تنقيص وتستمر
بنفس قيمتها حتى قواعد الأساسات
يعني اذا البرنامج اعطى مقاطع تسليح اصغر
في الطوابق السفلية يجب المحافظة على التسليح
والمقطع الأكبر كما في الطابق الأعلى ومنسوب التأسيس الزلزالي
تحياتي


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (15 فبراير 2015)

مشاركة م [MENTION=74081]محمود الصقار[/MENTION] من موضوع سوال للخبراءعن تحمل الاعمدة للزلازل فى الابراج ؟ - مشاركة 19-



محمود الصقار قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> أخى الحبيب
> 
> ...


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (15 فبراير 2015)

مشاركة [MENTION=513400]م.سامرعقيل[/MENTION] من موضوع سوال للخبراءعن تحمل الاعمدة للزلازل فى الابراج ؟ - مشاركة 14-



م.سامرعقيل قال:


> أخي العزيز:
> يجب أن تميز بالجمل الانشائية خلال الزلزال لثلاث انواع بشكل اساسي:
> النوع الأول وهو الجمل التي تقاوم الزلازل وهذه الجمل يجب أن تمتاز بقدرة مطاوعة عالية (امكانية تشكيل مفصل لدن قادر على تبديد الطاقة الزلزالية)
> النوع الثاني:وهو الجمل التي تتأثر بالزلزال لكن غير مطلوب منها أت تشكل المفاصل اللدنة.
> ...


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (16 فبراير 2015)

في العديد من المشاريع التي يتم تصميمها بحيث يكون أدوار البدرومات و الأرضي بكامل المساحة بينما تقل جدا مساحة البرج نجد قيم عزوم عالية جدا اسفل الحوائط عند تصميم اللبشة و ذلك بسبب اخراج الأعمدة من الجملة المقاومة للزلزال كما قال المهندس القدير سامر عقيل ..
من الحلول التي تفيد في هذه الحالة اضافة حوائط قص اضافية بهذه الأدوار بحيث تعيد توزيع قوة القص القاعدية ..
هذا طبعا في حالة اتخذنا قرارا باعتبار تأثير قوة الزلزال من منسوب التأسيس و ليس من منسوب الدور الأرضي ..
عموما اضافة حوائط قص اضافية تستمر لعدد من الأدوار حسب التصميم المعماري و لو لم يكن بكامل ارتفاع المبنى سيفيد في هذه الحالة ..
تحياتي


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (16 فبراير 2015)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> ف*ي العديد من المشاريع التي يتم تصميمها بحيث يكون أدوار البدرومات و الأرضي بكامل المساحة بينما تقل جدا مساحة البرج نجد قيم عزوم عالية جدا اسفل الحوائط عند تصميم اللبشة و ذلك بسبب اخراج الأعمدة من الجملة المقاومة للزلزال كما قال المهندس القدير سامر عقيل ..*
> من الحلول التي تفيد في هذه الحالة اضافة حوائط قص اضافية بهذه الأدوار بحيث تعيد توزيع قوة القص القاعدية ..
> هذا طبعا في حالة اتخذنا قرارا باعتبار تأثير قوة الزلزال من منسوب التأسيس و ليس من منسوب الدور الأرضي ..
> عموما اضافة حوائط قص اضافية تستمر لعدد من الأدوار حسب التصميم المعماري و لو لم يكن بكامل ارتفاع المبنى سيفيد في هذه الحالة ..
> تحياتي



*هل تقصد اذا كانت جملة اطارات مقاومة للعزوم؟ لانه اذا كانت الشير وول لوحدها تتحمل كامل الحمل الزلزالي, فالمفروض((نظريا)) انه لا دور مهم للاعمدة لاخذه بنظر الاعتبار؟*


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (16 فبراير 2015)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> مشاركة @م.سامرعقيل من موضوع سوال للخبراءعن تحمل الاعمدة للزلازل فى الابراج ؟ - مشاركة 14-



- كل ذلك تم التكلم عنه سابقا ومناقشته بالتفصل 
وكل ماجاء في مداخلات الزملاء هي مطابقة للكودات المحلية والأجنبية
يمكن الرجوع اليها
- طبعا كان الموضوع الأساسي علميا زلزاليا كيف تفسر علميا اخراج
مشاركة الأعمدة من مقاومة الزلازل وطريقة ذلك في برنامج ايتاب
بغض النظر عما اذا كانت الجدران كافية وحالة البناء برجي عالي
او متوسط او عادي طبعا هذا موضوع أخر يوجد حلول كثيرة له
- منها زيادة عدد الجدران القصية
ولكن يجب ان تستمر هذه الجدران المضافة على كامل ارتفاع البناء
والا سنتعرض الى مشكلة حالات عدم الانتظام وقد يتضاعف القص
القاعدي وفق ما اشار الكود وتصعيد بعامل القص الزلازالي ويزاد
القص القاعدي عوضا عن نقصانه بسبب عدم انتظام الصلابة
بين الطوابق
- مشاركة اطارات فريمات خاصة او متوسطة اوعادي
مع الجدران
- لكن الأهم والأجدى هو كيفية تقليل القص القاعدي
ورفع العامل R للجملة المختارة للمقاومة 
- بالنسبة للبلاطات كما رأينا سابقا في المداخلات كل انواع البلاطات
تشارك في مقاومة الزلازل في غير مستويها وهي تعمل كجائز عميق
مسنود على الجدران والاعمدة والكود يتطلب حساب التسليح الأفقي اللازم
كعمل البلاطات -كديافرام صلب يوضع التسليح على محيط البلاطة وجوانب
الفتحات اضافة الى التسليح الناتج عن الحمولات الشاقولية
- وكذلك بالنسبة للبلاطات الفطرية اللاكمرية يمكن مقاومة الزلازل بها
ويزاد التسليح الرئيسي وتسليح القص والثقب والأعمدة وهذا تكلمنا عنه
سابقاو- طبعا هذا يطابق ويفسر وفق ما جاء في مداخلة​(الزميل سيف الدين) _بعد هذه المناقشات الرائعة أود أن اقدم تصورا مختصرا_





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيف الدين مرزوق 


_بعد هذه المناقشات الرائعة أود أن اقدم تصورا مختصرا لازالة أي لبس لدي أو لدى من تابع هذا الموضوع الشيق :
يتكون النظام الانشائي لمعظم المنشئات العالية و أكثرها شيوعا - حسب تجربتي - من بلاطات لا كمرية و أعمدة Flat slab و حوائط قص أو قلب خرساني Shear walls and cores ..
و هذا النظام يمكن تصنيفه كنظام اطاري Building Frame System حيث تتحمل حوائط القص كل الحمل الجانبي لقوة القص القاعدي و يتم تحرير العزوم للأعمدة و تمثيل البلاطات Membrane حتى تخرج من المشاركة و قيمة المعامل (R) في هذه الحالة حسب الأكواد المختلفة تتراوح بين 5.00 : 5.50 ..
و يلي هذا النظام من حيث الشيوع نظام الحوائط الحاملة Bearing walls حيث يتكون من حوائط قص و بلاطات لا كمرية و تقل فيه قيمة المعامل (R) لتتراوح بين 4.50 : 4.00 ..
و قد يكون الدمج بين الأنظمة في نفس الاتجاه و تحديد قيمة المعامل (R) بالقيمة الأقل حلا في بعض الحالات ..
و قد يأتي النظام المزدوج الذي يصعب تحقيق شروطه بسبب المتطلبات المعمارية من جهة و المتطلبات الانشائية و امكانات البرامج الهندسية من جهة أخرى في المرتبة الأخيرة من حيث الشيوع ..
للمناقشة ..
_​تحياتي


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (16 فبراير 2015)

حقيقة أقصد لو كانت حالة Building frame system تتحمل فيها الحوائط قوى الزلزال بالكامل و بالتالي اخراج الأعمدة بتقليل معاملات تخفيض الجساءة ..
تحياتي


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (16 فبراير 2015)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> مشاركة م @محمود الصقار من موضوع سوال للخبراءعن تحمل الاعمدة للزلازل فى الابراج ؟ - مشاركة 19-


- طبعا ما جاء في مداخلة السيد محمود الصقار الحل رقم واحد هو الصحيح 
وهذا ما جاء في المداخلات السابقة_ جعل ال shear modifier للأعمدة ب 0.001 أى تقريبا صفر_​ واوصينا العمل بها
وكيفية طريقة عملها حيث لم نلغي صلابتها العزمية بل القصية فقط
وتم تصميم جدران القص لابتلاع كامل القص القاعدي
- الحل رقم( 2) غير صالح كما وجدنا سابقا
ابقاء مشاركة الأعمدة بحصتها في المقاومة
وتصميم الجدران بتصعيد حمولات القص القاعدي
هذا لايفيدنا بشئ وزاد القص القاعدي والعزوم في الأعمدة
- وهو غير اقتصادي كما رأينا في مداخلات الزملاء 
فالغاية كانت اقتصادية وعدم زيادة تسليح الأعمدة
والتخلص من تواجد عزوم انحناء على قواعد الأعمدة


----------



## Mooo13 (26 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم 
هل من الضروري تخفيض عطالة البلاطة عند التحليل على الزلالزل لان ذلك يؤدي إلى إنتقال كبير غير محقق وصل مع في بناء 2سرداب و أرضي و 16 طابق إلى حدود 28 سم و قوى القص في الجدران مناسبة وتتحملها عند الدراسة ؟
تخفيضها إلى 0.25 مشكلة لدي هيك أصبح المنشأ ريشة ( خفيف ) 
*** موضوع أخر إذا سمحتم لي : في الدراسة اليدوية لتوزيع قوة القص على الجدران و هي دراسة 2D نعطي الجدران الموازية لقوة القص فقط و كل جدار حسب صلابته و نترك الجدران العمودية على قوة القص و لا نعطيها أي نصيب من قوة القص باعتبار عزم عطالتها قليل 
لكن من خلال تحليلي للبناية لدي برنامج Etabs أعطى للجدران العمودية لقوة القص نصيب حسب عطالته 
قمت بوضع I22=0 للجدار فالنتيجة أصبحت وفق الدراسة اليدوية أي : لم تأخذ جدران القص أي نصيب من قوة القصة في الإتجاه العمودي عليه
الرجاء الإفادة أيهما أصح في التحليل ؟ 
**لدى أيضاً مشكلة في مخطط القص و العزم عندما يصل لدور السرداب يتغييير فجأة حيث أنني قمت بتوزيع قوة القص بدءاً من الدور فوق الأرض.
وشكراً لكم


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (26 فبراير 2015)

Mooo13 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هل من الضروري تخفيض عطالة البلاطة عند التحليل على الزلالزل لان ذلك يؤدي إلى إنتقال كبير غير محقق وصل مع في بناء 2سرداب و أرضي و 16 طابق إلى حدود 28 سم و قوى القص في الجدران مناسبة وتتحملها عند الدراسة ؟
> تخفيضها إلى 0.25 مشكلة لدي هيك أصبح المنشأ ريشة ( خفيف )
> *** موضوع أخر إذا سمحتم لي : في الدراسة اليدوية لتوزيع قوة القص على الجدران و هي دراسة 2D نعطي الجدران الموازية لقوة القص فقط و كل جدار حسب صلابته و نترك الجدران العمودية على قوة القص و لا نعطيها أي نصيب من قوة القص باعتبار عزم عطالتها قليل
> ...



1- لا تخفيض لعطالة البلاطة اثناء الزلازل
يجب المحافظة على ديافرام صلب
2- يجب الحافظة على I22= 1
​لأخذ بعين الاعتبار صلابة الكور والجدران المتعامدة
وكذلك يجب تصميم الجدران القصية على قوى زلزالية
متعامدة مع مستويها ونسبة تسليح شاقولي اصغرية
3- هذا طبيعي تواجد انقطاع في مسار قوى القص
لعدم تواجد قوى قص زلزالية اسفل منسوب القاعدة الزلزالية
والبدروم
- لكن يجب المحافظة على قوة القص والتسليح اللازم حتى الطوابق السفلية
وقواعد الأساسات
تحياتي


----------



## usama_usama2003 (26 فبراير 2015)

بخصوص موضوع استثناء الاعمده من تحمل الاحمال الجانبيه كما في Building frame system
فاستخدام الـ Shear modifier هي طريقة غير صحيحه ولم توافق بها CSI طبقا لكلام م محمود الصقار
لكن وافقوا علي استخدام Release
وبالفعل هي طريقة فعاله ومناسبة


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (26 فبراير 2015)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> بخصوص موضوع استثناء الاعمده من تحمل الاحمال الجانبيه كما في Building frame system
> فاستخدام الـ Shear modifier هي طريقة غير صحيحه ولم توافق بها CSI طبقا لكلام م محمود الصقار
> لكن وافقوا علي استخدام Release
> وبالفعل هي طريقة فعاله ومناسبة



- طبعا هناك طرق عديدة تعود لحكمة المهندس
في اخراج الأعمدة من المشاركة في تحمل قوى الزلازل
وتختلف وفق المطلوب من هذه الأعمدة وعدم فقدان
خواص اخرى ضرورية كمقاومة العزوم وعملها كاإطارات
للحمولات الشاقولية او امكانية عمل تحليل p- دلتا
فالمهم هو الكور والجدران تصمم على مقاومة كامل
قوى القص القاعدي واخراج الأعمدة ليكون الحل اقتصادي
وتصميم اللأعمدة بمقاطع وتسليح خيف اصغري
والا مالفائدة من كل ذلك نترك الأعمدة تشارك بحصتها مع الكور
واطارات عادية او متوسطة
- طبعا كل عملنا يجب ان يكون وفق الكود
بغض النظر عن اجتهادات اخرى
- الاستاذ محمد ابو مريم اورد في مداخلة سابقة
مداخلة الاستاذ محمودصقار وينصح بها 
فاستخدام الـ Shear modifier=0.0001
كحل يخرج مشاركة الأعمدة من مقاومة الزلازل
ويبقي على صفات اخرى عزمية او عطالة وصلابة قد نحتاجها
في الأعمدة .
فاستخدام الـ Shear modifier هي الأصلح
ومجموعة CSI قالت على استخدام Release moment
وتغير الصلابة العزمية وهذا لايصلح للأسباب التي ذكرناها
تحياتي


----------



## kimy (26 فبراير 2015)

Shear modifier=0.0001
في الاتجاهين 2 و3 Shear area 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (26 فبراير 2015)

kimy قال:


> Shear modifier=0.0001
> في الاتجاهين 2 و3 Shear area
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



- Shear modifier=0.0001 او تساوي 0
تحجب القص بشكل كامل عن عقدة العامود
-اما Shear area فهو لا يحجب قوة القص
بل ينقص اويلغي سطح ومساحة مقطع القص
ولا يفيد في اخراج مشاركة الأعمدة


----------



## kimy (26 فبراير 2015)

شكرا دكتور
بس ايتابس 2013 لا يوجد هذا المسمى Shear modifier عندما ندخل على قائمة modify show modifiers


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (26 فبراير 2015)

kimy قال:


> شكرا دكتور
> بس ايتابس 2013 لا يوجد هذا المسمى Shear modifier عندما ندخل على قائمة modify show modifiers



- يوجد التباس بين البلاطات والأعمدة
-من اجل البلاطات Shear modifier
- من اجل الأعمدة assign - frame line- frame releases
-shear forces- العقدة اعلى العامود اسفل السقف
تحياتي


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (26 فبراير 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> - طبعا هناك طرق عديدة تعود لحكمة المهندس
> في اخراج الأعمدة من المشاركة في تحمل قوى الزلازل
> وتختلف وفق المطلوب من هذه الأعمدة وعدم فقدان
> خواص اخرى ضرورية كمقاومة العزوم وعملها كاإطارات
> ...


للتصحيح فقط:
اكيد يوجد التباس بينShear modifier تستعمل للبلاطات
ومانقصده في الأعمدة استعمالRelease shear forces
وليس ​Release moment الا في حال المطلوب
عدم مقاومة الأعمدة لعزوم انحناء


----------



## kimy (27 فبراير 2015)

شكرا لك دكتور على هذا التوضيح
واستكمالا للامر ياريت ينعمل مثال ويتم حله باستخدام الحل المطروح ومن ثم يتم مقارنته مع حلول اخرى 
اعتقد ان الموضوع مهم جدا ويجب الاستمرار به


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (27 فبراير 2015)

kimy قال:


> شكرا لك دكتور على هذا التوضيح
> واستكمالا للامر ياريت ينعمل مثال ويتم حله باستخدام الحل المطروح ومن ثم يتم مقارنته مع حلول اخرى
> اعتقد ان الموضوع مهم جدا ويجب الاستمرار به



- يمكن بسهولة عمل ميثال سريع وبسيط
اختيار من مكتبة برنامج ايتاب
نمذجة جاهزة لجملة اطارات واضافة جدار
او عددة جدران قصية
- ثم عمل Release shear forces
​لجميع الأعمدة في عقدة العامود العلوية اسفل السقف
- اختيار القوة الزلزالية Qu وفق ubc 97
اعمل run ولوحة النتائج من اجل اطارات حالة
Qu مرة القص 2-2 ومرة العزم 3-3 
تجدهم يساويان=0 صفر
اذهب الا لوحة الجدران تجد كامل القص القاعدي
يقاوم بالجدران.
تحياتي


----------



## Mooo13 (28 فبراير 2015)

شكراً جزيلاً دكتور على التوضيح 
لكنني أخشى أن لا تنتقل العزوم و القوى ( دردود الأفعال ) إلى القواعد بشكل صحيح 
إذاً في التحليل على الزلازل لايتم تخفيض العطالات للجدران و البلاطات ولكن متى نستخدم هذا التخفيض هل في التصميم و حساب التسليح ؟ 
وشكراً


----------



## Mooo13 (28 فبراير 2015)

شكراً جزيلاً دكتور على التوضيح 
لكنني أخشى أن لا تنتقل العزوم و القوى ( دردود الأفعال ) إلى القواعد بشكل صحيح 
إذاً في التحليل على الزلازل لايتم تخفيض العطالات للجدران و البلاطات ولكن متى نستخدم هذا التخفيض هل في التصميم و حساب التسليح ؟ 
وشكراً​


----------



## Mooo13 (28 فبراير 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> 1- لا تخفيض لعطالة البلاطة اثناء الزلازل
> يجب المحافظة على ديافرام صلب
> 2- يجب الحافظة على I22= 1
> ​لأخذ بعين الاعتبار صلابة الكور والجدران المتعامدة
> ...







شكراً جزيلاً دكتور على التوضيح 
لكنني أخشى أن لا تنتقل العزوم و القوى ( دردود الأفعال ) إلى القواعد بشكل صحيح 
إذاً في التحليل على الزلازل لايتم تخفيض العطالات للجدران و البلاطات ولكن متى نستخدم هذا التخفيض هل في التصميم و حساب التسليح ؟ 
وشكراً​


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (28 فبراير 2015)

Mooo13 قال:


> شكراً جزيلاً دكتور على التوضيح
> لكنني أخشى أن لا تنتقل العزوم و القوى ( دردود الأفعال ) إلى القواعد بشكل صحيح
> إذاً في التحليل على الزلازل لايتم تخفيض العطالات للجدران و البلاطات ولكن متى نستخدم هذا التخفيض هل في التصميم و حساب التسليح ؟
> وشكراً​



- كل القوى والجهود تنتقل الى القواعد
اطلب لوحة نتائج ردود الفعل supports تجدها منقولة
- التخفيض في البلاطات فقط في حال المطلوب
حساب سهم الانتقال طويل الأمد
- التغيروالتخفيض للجدران والاطارات عندما يكون المقطع متشقق
والمطلوب تشكل مفاصل لدنة في حال اطارات خاصة
مقاومة للعزوم
- كذلك في حال الجدران خاصة والمطلوب تشكل مفاصل
لدنة اسفلها عند قاعدة الأساس والجدران ليست عادية 
ordinary


----------



## التوأم (8 مارس 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> - يمكن بسهولة عمل ميثال سريع وبسيط
> اختيار من مكتبة برنامج ايتاب
> نمذجة جاهزة لجملة اطارات واضافة جدار
> او عددة جدران قصية
> ...


السلا عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود العظيم
قمت بعمل نموذجين 
الاول:- الكور يقاوم جميع القوى الزلزالية مع تحرير قوى القص فى 2-2 و 3-3
الثانى:- الاعمدة والكور تقاوم القوى الزلزالية
والكانت النايجة كتالى:-
النموذج الاول فعلا الكور ابتلع جميع قوى الزلزالية ولكن كان الازاحة الكلية = 55 mm فى اتحاة x 
, 66 mm فى اتحاة y
النموذح الثانى كانت لازاحة الكلية = 50 mm فى اتحاة x 
, 59 mm فى اتحاة y
معنى ذلك ان عند تحرير قوى القص كانت الازاجة الجانبية اعلى فى حالة الاولى ( لكور يقاوم جميع القوى الزلزالية مع تحرير قوى القص فى 2-2 و 3-3)
ارجوا من حضرتك توضح السبب ومرفق النموذجين لعلى يوجد خطأ منى وشكرا


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (8 مارس 2015)

التوأم قال:


> السلا عليكم
> جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود العظيم
> قمت بعمل نموذجين
> الاول:- الكور يقاوم جميع القوى الزلزالية مع تحرير قوى القص فى 2-2 و 3-3
> ...



- طبعا في حال مشاركة اعمدة الاطارات
مع الجدران في مقاومة الزلازل
سيكون الانتقال الأفقي اصغر
ويعود ذلك الى خاصية العمل المشترك بينهما
وان انتقال الاطارات الأفقي في الأعلى يعاكس
انتقال الجدران
- ودائما الأفضل عدم اخراج الأعمدة من المشاركة
وحتى باستعمال جملة اطارات عاديةordinary
مع الجدران وتبقى نسبة المشاركة وفق صلابتها 
لتقليل الدرفت وانقاص تسليح الجدران القصية
تحياتي


----------



## أسامه مصطفى (9 مارس 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> - كل القوى والجهود تنتقل الى القواعد
> اطلب لوحة نتائج ردود الفعل supports تجدها منقولة
> - التخفيض في البلاطات فقط في حال المطلوب
> حساب سهم الانتقال طويل الأمد
> ...


اشكرك يادكتور يوسف على كمية المعلومات والشرح الوافى 
بس انا كنت بسأل سؤال بالنسبه للبلاطه انا بعمل لها تخفيض عند حساب الدفلكشن نتيجة الزلازل فقط ولا باعمل التخفيض ده عشان احسب العزوم على البلاطه نتيجة الزلازل 
وامتى لااعمل تخفيض للبلاطه وانا بدرس الزلازل 
شكرا مقدما لحضرتك يادكتور يوسف


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (9 مارس 2015)

أسامه مصطفى قال:


> اشكرك يادكتور يوسف على كمية المعلومات والشرح الوافى
> بس انا كنت بسأل سؤال بالنسبه للبلاطه انا بعمل لها تخفيض عند حساب الدفلكشن نتيجة الزلازل فقط ولا باعمل التخفيض ده عشان احسب العزوم على البلاطه نتيجة الزلازل
> وامتى لااعمل تخفيض للبلاطه وانا بدرس الزلازل
> شكرا مقدما لحضرتك يادكتور يوسف



- تخفيض الزلازل يكون فقط من اجل
المقطع المتشقق في الاطارات والجدران
ولا علاقة للبلاطات بذلك التخفيض


----------



## أسامه مصطفى (9 مارس 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> - تخفيض الزلازل يكون فقط من اجل
> المقطع المتشقق في الاطارات والجدران
> ولا علاقة للبلاطات بذلك التخفيض


بعد اذنك يادكتور انا عملت ملفيين الاول عملت موديفير للبلاطه بمقدار 0.25 لل m1-1&m2-2&m1-2 
والملف الثانى بدون موديفير 
وجدت ان الازاحه والدريفت فى الملف الاول اكبر من الثانى 
فهل اقوم بعمل تخفيض للبلاطه اثناء تحليل الزلازل ومتى لاا قوم بعمل تخفيض عند عمل الزلازل 
مرفق الملفيين 
شكرا مقدما يادكتور


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (9 مارس 2015)

أسامه مصطفى قال:


> بعد اذنك يادكتور انا عملت ملفيين الاول عملت موديفير للبلاطه بمقدار 0.25 لل m1-1&m2-2&m1-2
> والملف الثانى بدون موديفير
> وجدت ان الازاحه والدريفت فى الملف الاول اكبر من الثانى
> فهل اقوم بعمل تخفيض للبلاطه اثناء تحليل الزلازل ومتى لاا قوم بعمل تخفيض عند عمل الزلازل
> ...



- من اين جئت بعمل مودايفر للبلاطة هذا خطأ
وجلعت الجملة بدلا من rigid الى semi rigid
-البلاطة في الزلازل يجب ان تعمل كديافرام صلب
وفي برنامج ايتاب يجب عمل لبلاطات الأسقف 
ديافرام غشائي صلب D1
بدون اي موديفاير.


----------



## أسامه مصطفى (9 مارس 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> - من اين جئت بعمل مودايفر للبلاطة هذا خطأ
> وجلعت الجملة بدلا من rigid الى semi rigid
> -البلاطة في الزلازل يجب ان تعمل كديافرام صلب
> وفي برنامج ايتاب يجب عمل لبلاطات الأسقف
> ...


حضرتك فى الكود بعد اذنك يادكتور قال ان البلاطات المشرخه نعمل لها موديفاير بمقدار 25% فانا عملت 2 موديل مره بتعديل الوديفر عشان احقق الكود والمره الاخرى بدون عمل موديفر وكما ذكرت لحضرتك وجدت انه فى حالة الموديفر ان الازاحه اكبر وكذلك الدريفت 
فكت عايز اعرف ما هو الصح لاننى اتلخبت كده 
شكرا مقدما لحضرتك يا دكتور يوسف


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (9 مارس 2015)

أسامه مصطفى قال:


> حضرتك فى الكود بعد اذنك يادكتور قال ان البلاطات المشرخه نعمل لها موديفاير بمقدار 25% فانا عملت 2 موديل مره بتعديل الوديفر عشان احقق الكود والمره الاخرى بدون عمل موديفر وكما ذكرت لحضرتك وجدت انه فى حالة الموديفر ان الازاحه اكبر وكذلك الدريفت
> فكت عايز اعرف ما هو الصح لاننى اتلخبت كده
> شكرا مقدما لحضرتك يا دكتور يوسف



- ياريت توضح لنا نص الفقرة في الكود التي تتطلب
تخفيض عطالة البلاطة في الزلازل؟
يمكن المقصود فقط في حال حساب الانتقال
والسهم الرأسي للحمولات الشاقولية
طويل الامد في البلاطات فيجب عمل التخفيض


----------



## أسامه مصطفى (10 مارس 2015)

الصوره المرفقه فى الكود المصرى للاحمال باب الزلازل 
شكرا مقدما يادكتور وارجو ان توضحلى الصوره لان انى متلخبط فى الزلازل ومش عارف موضوع الموديفير


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (10 مارس 2015)

أسامه مصطفى قال:


> الصوره المرفقه فى الكود المصرى للاحمال باب الزلازل
> شكرا مقدما يادكتور وارجو ان توضحلى الصوره لان انى متلخبط فى الزلازل ومش عارف موضوع الموديفير




- اعطى الكود تخفيضات المقطع المتشقق
وتخفيض العطالة Ig
بشكل عام لكل عناصر المنشأ
الكود لم يحدد اويخصص كون الحالة زلزالية
او انتقال طويل الأمد وغيرها
ويجب تطبيق التخفيضات على جميع العناصر
- الكود يقول في هذا الجدول 
في حال تواجد حالة مقطع متشقق لحالة ما
والمطلوب التصميم وفقها يمكن
الرجوع الى الجدول ونسب التخفيضات
- لكن في حالتك وحالة الزلازل
البلاطة لاتدخل في حالة المقطع المتشقق
ولا يتشكل فيها مفاصل لدنة
- وكما راينا سابقا
يطبق المقطع المشقق في حال تشكل مفاصل
لدنة وهذا يمكن حدوثه فقط
في حال اطارات خاصة مقاومة للعزوم 
وجدران قصية خاصة
ما نقصده يجب ان نقرراولا ان المقطع 
متشقق ثم نذهب الى الكود لتحديد النسبة
- لكن البلاطة في الزلازل لايطبق عليها 
تخفيضات الكود
كان الأفضل من اول مداخلة 
ان تعطي فقرة الكود ؟؟
تحياتي


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (11 مارس 2015)

كتاب رائع و يتحدث عن الأنظمة الانشائية بشكل متميز و أرقب للفهم العملي و التطبيقي لأشهر المباني العالية في مختلف الدول و من هذه المباني برج خليفة و الفيصلية ..

Mehmet Halis Günel, Hüseyin Emre Ilgin-Tall Buildings_ Structural Systems and Aerodynamic Form-Routledge (2014)

http://libgen.org/get.php?md5=58f7ac80e6b39bf2684a0a034a2a458c

تحياتي


----------



## التوأم (12 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم يا دكتور يوسف
ممكن حضرتك توضح كيف يمكن معرفتة اماكن المفاصل اللدنة فى الواقع وعن طريق برنامج الايتابس


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (12 مارس 2015)

التوأم قال:


> السلام عليكم يا دكتور يوسف
> ممكن حضرتك توضح كيف يمكن معرفتة اماكن المفاصل اللدنة فى الواقع وعن طريق برنامج الايتابس



- بعض الكودات حددت مواقع المفصل اللدن على الواقع
للمنشأ حيث يمكن تطبيق اشتراطات المقطع المتشقق
ومتطلبات تشكل المفصل اللدن
في هذه الأماكن؛

1- جميع كمرات الاطارات وعلى كامل ارتفاع البناء
وعلى اطراف عقدة الوصل بين العامود والكمرة في حال
الإطار الخاص ومقاوم للعزوم
2- في اعمدة الإطار المقاوم للعزوم الطابق الأرضي فقط
حيث اتصال العامود بقاعدة الأساس

3- في جدران القص الخاصة وعند قاعدة الأساس
وحتى امتداد h/6 من ارتفاع الجدار ولا يقل عن Lw
من طول الجدار في المسقط

-4 يعتبر المقطع متشقق في هذه الأمكنة ولا تساهم
الخرسانة بمقاومة القص

5- يمكن من البرنامج معرفة اماكن وتشكل المفصل
اللدن وذلك بعد اجراء تحليل (pushover)
واتباع خطوات الشرح بالتفصيل وفق البرنامج
والملف المرفق:


----------



## التوأم (22 مارس 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> - بعض الكودات حددت مواقع المفصل اللدن على الواقع
> للمنشأ حيث يمكن تطبيق اشتراطات المقطع المتشقق
> ومتطلبات تشكل المفصل اللدن
> في هذه الأماكن؛
> ...


السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الشرح
بعد دراسة التحليل (pushover)
وجدت انة يمكن تحديد قيمة r 
فهل ممكن الاعتمد على قمية r بعد دراسة التحليل pushover وعدم استخدام القيمة الموجودة فى الكود حسب النظام الانشائى المقاوم للقوى الجانبية وشكرا


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (22 مارس 2015)

التوأم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الشرح
> بعد دراسة التحليل (pushover)
> وجدت انة يمكن تحديد قيمة r
> فهل ممكن الاعتمد على قمية r بعد دراسة التحليل pushover وعدم استخدام القيمة الموجودة فى الكود حسب النظام الانشائى المقاوم للقوى الجانبية وشكرا



- تحليل pushover غير معتمد حتى الأن من الكودات
ويجب اختيار العامل r وفق الكود


----------



## التوأم (17 مايو 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> - اعطى الكود تخفيضات المقطع المتشقق
> وتخفيض العطالة Ig
> بشكل عام لكل عناصر المنشأ
> الكود لم يحدد اويخصص كون الحالة زلزالية
> ...


السلام عليكم
عندى فقط استفسار بخصوص تخفض البلاطة فى حالة الزلزال حضرتك بتقول ان البلاطة غير متشققة اثناء الزلزال ولذلك لا يتم تخفضها 
اعتقد ان البلاطة بتكون متشققها من الاحمال الراسية قبل حدوث الزلزال وبالتالى لابد دراستها على هذا الاساس عند حدوث الزلزال ويتم تخفيض الجساءة وهذا الاقرب للواقع 
وانتظر تعليق حضرتك وشكرا


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (17 مايو 2015)

التوأم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عندى فقط استفسار بخصوص تخفض البلاطة فى حالة الزلزال حضرتك بتقول ان البلاطة غير متشققة اثناء الزلزال ولذلك لا يتم تخفضها
> اعتقد ان البلاطة بتكون متشققها من الاحمال الراسية قبل حدوث الزلزال وبالتالى لابد دراستها على هذا الاساس عند حدوث الزلزال ويتم تخفيض الجساءة وهذا الاقرب للواقع
> وانتظر تعليق حضرتك وشكرا



اذا كانت احمال الزلازل لا تضاف الى احمال البلاطة
الرأسية كما في الكمرات
لماذا اخفض العطالة
هل انت عند تصميم البلاطات للعزوم والتسليح تضيف عزوم من الزلازل
- تخفيض العطالة ig للبلاطة يكون فقط عند حساب السهم
طويل الأمد
- ما نقصده تخفيض العطالة هو للعناصر التي تشارك وتقاوم الزلازل
البلاطة لاتشارك بالاتجاه الرأسي مع الحمولات الشاقولية فلا داعي للتخفيض


----------



## التوأم (17 مايو 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> اذا كانت احمال الزلازل لا تضاف الى احمال البلاطة
> الرأسية كما في الكمرات
> لماذا اخفض العطالة
> هل انت عند تصميم البلاطات للعزوم والتسليح تضيف عزوم من الزلازل
> ...


مم


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (17 مايو 2015)

_أختلف مع حضرتك فى هذا النقطة وذلك لان البلاطة تشارك فى مقاومة القوى الزلزالية ايضا تقليل الازاحة الافقية حسب جساءتها_​


التوأم قال:


> مم



طبعا البلاطة تشترك في غير مستويها كديافرام صلب ونقل القوى
الأفقية الى العناصر الرأسية
ولكن ليس كمطع متشقق 
- تخفيض العطالة للبلاطة سيقلل من صلابتها وتغير صلابة
الديافرام من rigid الى semirigid الى توزيع غير
صحيح للقوى الأفقية وفق الصلابة
- كذلك تخفيض العطالة الخاطئ للكمرات او الجدران
يعطي قيمة اصغر للقص القاعدي اي مقطع وتسليح اصغر
عن الغير مخفض فهل نخفض ونعرض المنشأ للخطر
مقابل زيادة الانتقال بضع مليمترات
- في التصميم الانشائي لا يؤخذ بوجهات النظرولا اجتهادات خاصة
دائما يجب الرجوع الى الكود
- معظم الكودات اعطت جداول حديثة بنسبة التخفيض للجدران
والأعمدة والكمرات دون البلاطات في حال الزلازل وتواجد المقطع 
المتشقق و مناطق تشكل المفصل اللدن فقط
-هل في حال حساب الانتقال من الرياح يجب تشكل مفاصل لدنة 
ومقطع متشقق


----------



## التوأم (18 مايو 2015)

طبعا البلاطة تشترك في غير مستويها كديافرام صلب ونقل القوى
الأفقية الى العناصر الرأسية
ولكن ليس كمطع متشقق 
انا مع حضرتك فى هذا (وهذا ما اقول بة) معنى هذا الكلام ان يتم تخفض البلاطة فى الاتحاة الراسى (m11 , m22) وذلك لان البلاطة متشققة فعلا عند حدوث الزلزال
- تخفيض العطالة للبلاطة سيقلل من صلابتها وتغير صلابة
الديافرام من rigid الى semirigid الى توزيع غير
صحيح للقوى الأفقية وفق الصلابة
لماذا لا نقول ان تمثل البلاطة حسب الواقع والكود سوف يتم توزيع الاحمال بطريقة صحيحة
- كذلك تخفيض العطالة الخاطئ للكمرات او الجدران
يعطي قيمة اصغر للقص القاعدي اي مقطع وتسليح اصغر
عن الغير مخفض فهل نخفض ونعرض المنشأ للخطر
مقابل زيادة الانتقال بضع مليمترات
لو تم التصميم على ان القطاع الخرسانى متشقق فعلا سوف يكون المقطع اقل و التسليح اقل (اقتصادى ) ولكن امان وذلك لانك سمحت للقطاع ان يتشقق ويكون المفاصل اللدنة 
- في التصميم الانشائي لا يؤخذ بوجهات النظرولا اجتهادات خاصة
دائما يجب الرجوع الى الكود
- معظم الكودات اعطت جداول حديثة بنسبة التخفيض للجدران
والأعمدة والكمرات دون البلاطات في حال الزلازل وتواجد المقطع 
المتشقق و مناطق تشكل المفصل اللدن فقط
فعلا كلام حضرتك انا معه 100% ومرفق الكود الامريكى 2014 يوضح نسبة التخفيض فى البلاطة المسطحة (Flat Slab)
-هل في حال حساب الانتقال من الرياح يجب تشكل مفاصل لدنة 
ومقطع متشقق
لا الكود سمح بتكون المفاصل اللدنة فى القوى الزلزالية فقط

[/QUOTE]


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (18 مايو 2015)

التوأم قال:


> طبعا البلاطة تشترك في غير مستويها كديافرام صلب ونقل القوى
> الأفقية الى العناصر الرأسية
> ولكن ليس كمطع متشقق
> انا مع حضرتك فى هذا (وهذا ما اقول بة) معنى هذا الكلام ان يتم تخفض البلاطة فى الاتحاة الراسى (m11 , m22) وذلك لان البلاطة متشققة فعلا عند حدوث الزلزال
> ...


[/QUOTE]

كل هذه المداخلات والملف المرفق موجودة وجاءت في الصفحات السابقة
ومناقشة مداخلات الزملاء يمكن الرجوع اليها
- هذا جدول عام لتخفيض العطالة Ig الى Icr لجميع الحالات في الزلازل
والانعطاف حالة العزم Mcr وسهم الانتقال وغيره
والتخفيض ملزم في الزلازل ولكن عند تواجد حالة المقطع المتشقق للعنصر
والمطلوب منه تشكل المفصل اللدن للوصول الى الانتقال الأفقي اللدن الأعظمي
وتخفيض البلاطات في هذا الجدول يخص حالات الانعطاف وليس الزلازل

- انظر الى الكود السوري الجديد المرادف للكودات الأجنبية
حول هذا الموضوع؛
- يتم تخفيض العطالة للمقطع المتشقق وفق الجدول
1- في حال الجمل الثنائية
2- في منا طق تشكل المفاصل اللدنة فقط
وكما ذكرنا سابقا لا يؤخذ بالاجتهادات الفردية
ولا المراجع 
تحياتي 
انظر الملف:


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (18 مايو 2015)

كل هذه المداخلات والملف المرفق موجودة وجاءت في الصفحات السابقة
ومناقشة مداخلات الزملاء يمكن الرجوع اليها
- هذا جدول عام لتخفيض العطالة Ig الى Icr لجميع الحالات في الزلازل
والانعطاف حالة العزم Mcr وسهم الانتقال وغيره
والتخفيض ملزم في الزلازل ولكن عند تواجد حالة المقطع المتشقق للعنصر
والمطلوب منه تشكل المفصل اللدن للوصول الى الانتقال الأفقي اللدن الأعظمي
وتخفيض البلاطات في هذا الجدول يخص حالات الانعطاف وليس الزلازل

- انظر الى الكود السوري الجديد المرادف للكودات الأجنبية
حول هذا الموضوع؛
- يتم تخفيض العطالة للمقطع المتشقق وفق الجدول
1- في حال الجمل الثنائية
2- في منا طق تشكل المفاصل اللدنة فقط
وكما ذكرنا سابقا لا يؤخذ بالاجتهادات الفردية
ولا المراجع 
تحياتي 
انظر الملف:
[/QUOTE]
- ما نقصده وكما جاء في الكود السوري
يجب التفريق بين تشققات الانعطاف وتشققات الزلازل
- تخفيض العطالة ملزم في حال الزلازل والزامية تشكل
المفصل اللدن بغض النظر عن تواجد تشققات الانعطاف للقسم المشدود
- يعني في حال تواجد جملة اطارات عادية غير مقاومة للعزوم
لا يتطلب منها تشكل مفاصل لدنة فلا داعي للتخفيض 
رغم تواجد تشققات انعطاف
التخفيض ملزم في حال التشققات ناتجة من قوة الزلازل فقط

ملف التخفيض:





الملفات المرفقة





الكود السوري والمقطع المتشقق.pdf‏ (196.9 كيلوبايت, 2 مشاهدات)


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (28 ديسمبر 2015)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> يوجد ملاحظة علي عمل release لقوي القص في أعلي العمود , حيث انها ستؤثر ايضاً علي قوي القص الناتجة من الاحمال الراسية gravity loads
> وقوي القص هذة ستؤثر علي العزوم الناتجة من الاحمال الراسية ايضاً بالاضافة الي قوي القص - حيث ان العزم هو تكامل للقص-
> 
> Shear and moment diagram
> ...



السلام عتيكم
- لا اظن ذلك التحليل يتطابق مع حالة اخراج الأعمدة
من المشاركة في مقاومة الزلازل
- حيث لا يوجد علاقة بين القص من قوة الزلازل الأفقية
و حمولات القوى الرأسية
- أولا نحن نلغي قوة القص الأفقية وليس اجهاد القص
العاملة على العامود حيث Ps=0
ومنها عزم الزلازل Ms=0 وقص الزلازل VS =0
اما عزوم الأعمدة وقوى القص للحمولات الرأسية فتبقى ثابتة دون تغير
وفق معادلة الكود U1 =DL+LL+E
الغاء قوة الزلازل الأفقية في عقدة العامود 
لا علاقة له بقوى القص وعزوم الحمولات الرأسية في العقدة
حيث تأثير الزلازل هو جمعها مع نتائج الحمولات الشاقولية
تحياتي

- اظن انت تقصد *release shear modifier* 
وليس *release shear forces*


----------



## Fady.Joseph (9 أبريل 2016)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> نقاش وتحليل زلزالي
> 
> - اعطى الكود في حال مشاركة اطارات عادية (ordinary frames)
> في مقاومة الزلازل مع الجدران.
> ...



شكرا جزيلا دكتور يوسف على مجهودك الرائع والمتميز في هذا المنتدى
كنت ابحث عن جواب السؤال والتحليل رقم 2 من مشاركتك ولم اجده وهم مهم برأيي ارجو توضيح ذلك
كما ان لدي سؤال قد يعتبر في غير محله بالنسبة لعلمكم وهو : 
هل الفريم هو مجموعة الاعمدة المختارة التي تكون على صف واحد 
ام يمكن اعتبار الاعمدة المبعثرة في المنشأ كلها فريمات في مابينها. 
وشكرا


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (9 أبريل 2016)

Fady.Joseph قال:


> شكرا جزيلا دكتور يوسف على مجهودك الرائع والمتميز في هذا المنتدى
> كنت ابحث عن جواب السؤال والتحليل رقم 2 من مشاركتك ولم اجده وهم مهم برأيي ارجو توضيح ذلك
> كما ان لدي سؤال قد يعتبر في غير محله بالنسبة لعلمكم وهو :
> هل الفريم هو مجموعة الاعمدة المختارة التي تكون على صف واحد
> ...



- حواب التحليل رقم2
انظر الصفحة 10- مداخلة 94
- انظر الصغحة 12 بالتقصيل

_2- السؤال والتحليل رقم( 2)_
_نظريا وعلى الورق والاستعانة بالبرامج تم حجب مشاركة الاطارات
في مقاومة الزلازل واوكل للكور والجدران القصية ابتلاع ومقا ومة
كامل قوى الزلازل.

- كيف في الواقع الفعلى وعند حدوث الزلزال
فالبلاطة كما نعلم تعمل كديافرام (Diaphragm) صلب
وستعطي اعمدة الاطارات حصتها في مقاومة الزلازل مع الجدران_​_وفق صلابتها 
_
​_
- و الا كيف سنعلل ذلك مرة تشارك الاطارات بصلابتها في تحديد مركز
الصلابة ومقدار مركزية عزم الفتل
وبنفس الوقت نريدها ان لا تشارك في مقاومة قوة القص القاعدي.
كيف تفسر وتعلل ذلك؟

أ__ولا عدم إدخال الفريمات بتحمل جزء من القص و هي في الواقع الفعلي تتحمل جزء منه و بشكل اكيد 
لكن كما نعلم إن الجملة الإنشائية للأعمدة و البلاطات و الجدران القصية تعمل مع بعضها في تحمل القوة 
فإذا استطاعت الجدران فقط تحمل القص و هي العنصر الاقوى و الاكثر صلابة و اولا ما يتحمل القص من العناصر 
فسوف تكون قوى القص على الفريمات معدومة . لأنه في حال لم تتحمل الجدران القصية امتصاص كافة القوة و المصممة لأجلها
فسوف تنهار . 
و نذكر أنه في حال انهيار عنصر إنشائي ما قد لا ينهار المبنى بل يعيد المبنى توزيع القوى على العناصر الأخرى فإن استطاعت العناصر الاخرى 
تحمل هذا الجهد يبقى المبنى آمنا . 
_​
​1- لا داعي لحجب الصلابات العزمية في البلاطات اوالاطارات
نحن نستطيع اخراج الاطارات كلها وكأنها غير متواجدة
لكن ذلك على الورق او بواسطة البرناج


- لكن الاطارات والبلاطات متواجدة في الواقع الفعلي
كما تتواجد الجدران وتؤثر على مركز الكتلة والصلابة
والمفروض حجب قوى القص عنها فقط دون اي شيئ أخر
لكي تتحمل الجدران كامل قوى القص
لذلك حذف صلابة الا طار او جعلها عضو غير فعال يلغي عملها
في مقاومة القوى الشاقولية
وكذلل يلغي تشكل العزوم في العقد الناتج من القوى الشاقولية
وكذلك لا يمكن اجراء تحليل

 p- دلتا


- لذلك الأنسب هو الغاء فقط مقاومة قوى القص الأفقية من القص القاعدي
بأي طريقة كانت حيث لا تلغي او تؤثر على مميزات اخرى


2- طبعا ت لن ينهار المبني اذا العناصر
الأخرى التي اوكل اليها مقاومة القص القاعدي
قادرة على تحمل كامل الحمولة لوحدها كما تم التصميم


- يعني يمكنك اختيار بعض العناصر التي تريدها وتصممها وتحسبهالمقاومة كامل قوى القص القاعدي الزلزالي
- اما العناصر الأخرى فمتواجده بوزنها وصلابتها لكنها
لن تشارك في مقاومة القوى الأفقية لأن مقطعها وتسليحها
لم يحسب ويصمم لذلك


- لذلك عندما اوكلنا للجدران فقط وصممناها لمقاومة القص
القاعدي الكلي فهي تعتبر خط الدفاع الأول
- لكن في حال كانت قوة الزلزال والقص القاعدي اكبر 
من الذي صممنا عليه الجدران
- فستبدأ الاطارات خط الدفاع الثاني في الاشتراك في المقاومة
بقدر استطاعتها
-ثم تبدأ باقي الجدران المعارية من الطوب والحجر في المقاومة
بقدر طاقتها وعلى هذا قد يتشقق البناء او يتصدع وينهار


- لذلك يمكننا ان نوكل لبعص العناصر في مقاومة
القوى الأفقية والقص القاعدي
ان كان من الاطارات اوالجدران ولكن يجب ان نأخذ
بعين الاعتبار تأثير

 تواجدها حتى ولو لم تشارك في المقاومة

*** هذا يعتبر كايضاح وجواب لبعض الزملاء
كيف نخرج عنصر من المقاومة ونبقي على صلابته
- نحن لا نخرج تواجد اي عنصر
ولكن لايصمم ولايحسب للمشاركة او لمقاومة اي
قوى افقية من القص القاعدي
---------------------------
جواب السؤال الثاني
- لا حدود او شروط على عدد
ومكان شكل الاطارات وموقعها
- يمكن اختيار اطار واحد او اثنان او اكثر
في مقاومة القوى الأفقية
​- والاطارات الزلزالية هي نفس شكل واطوال
للحمولات الشاقولية
تحياتي


----------



## ايمن ماهر محمد (9 أبريل 2016)

السلام عليكم جميعا

اولا / اشكر الدكتور المهندس يوسف حميضة على هذا الموضع الرائع .. وكالعادة متألق دائما يا دكتور

ثانيا / الشكر موصول لكل الزملاء بلا استثناء... السائلين والمجيبين.. 
جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا

وكالعادة لي استفسار

لو فرضنا اني اريد ان تكون الجدران الخرسانية والقلب الخرساني ( الكور ) هما العناصر الانشائية ( خط الدفاع الاول) التي تتحمل قوى القص القاعدي ثم تأتي الاعمدة ( خط الدفاع الثاني ) للتحمل ( بعض ) قوة القص القاعدي

فسوف اقوم بما يلي

اولا / التعامل مع جميع العناصر كاي مبنى عادي من حيث عمل التخفيضات التي سمح بها الكود من ناحية تحمل العزوم ( جدران واعمده = 0.7 + كمرات = 0.35 + بلاطات = 0.25 )... ثم اصممهم جميعا والتأكد من اللامركزية الطارئة (Ax) ومراجعة الانتقالات والازاحات وبي دلتا وجعل جميع القطاعات امنة

ثانيا / تحديد جميع الكمرات والاعمده وتغير قيمة تحملها للقص و اللي ( shear 2-2 + tosion + shear 3-3) وجعلها مساوية للصفر .. مع ترك التخفيضات السابقة كما هي... وبعد ذلك عمل تحليل للمبنى واصمم عليه قطاعات وتسليح جدران القص فقط والتأكد من مركز الصلابة ومركز الكتلة و الانتقالات والازاحات والبيدلتا و اللا مركزية الطارئة

ثالثا / ارجاع قطاعات الكمرات والاعمدة كما كانت ( shear 2-2 + torsion + shear3-3) مساوية للواحد... ثم بعد ذلك احدد الكمرات وجدران القص واقوم بتغيير معاملات القص وعزم اللي كما سبق واجعلها مساوية للصفر... وذلك لضمان تحمل الاعمدة لقوة القص... وبعد ذلك اقوم بتصميم الاعمدة فقط ثم مراجعة مركزي الصلابة والكتلة والانتقالات والبيدلتا والازاحات واللا مركزية الطارئة

من خلال ما سبق... 

هل اصبحت جدران القص والكور والاعمدةقادرة لتحمل قوى القص القاعدي؟

هل احتاج لالغاء قوى اللي والقص للبلاطات ( مصمتة او فلات او هولو بلوك ) ايضا كما فعلت في الخطوة الثانية والثالثة؟

تحياتي


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (9 أبريل 2016)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> - حواب التحليل رقم2
> انظر الصفحة 10- مداخلة 94
> - انظر الصغحة 12 بالتقصيل
> 
> ...


يتبع

***
- ويفضل حتى لا نقع في حالة عدم الانتظام في المسقط والشكل
من تواجد اعمدة او اطارات مائلة والتي تتطلب التحليل الديناميكي
- يفضل اختيار الاطارات المنتظمة بغض النظر عن عدد فتحات الاطار
فقط الاطارات المنتظمة والتي توازي محور قوى الزلازل
في اتجاه المحورx وy
اما باقي الأعمدة او الاطارات المنحرفة او المائلة فيمكن اخراجها
من المشاركة من مقاومة الزلازل وتبقى فقط لتحمل القوى الشاقولية
وذلك بعمل ريليز لقوى القص=0 كما رأينا سابقا
تحياتي


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (9 أبريل 2016)

ايمن ماهر محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا
> 
> اولا / اشكر الدكتور المهندس يوسف حميضة على هذا الموضع الرائع .. وكالعادة متألق دائما يا دكتور
> 
> ...


- استاذ ماهر تحياتي يجب فصل تصميم الزلازل
عن التصميم العادي للبلاطات والكمرات
- يفضل تصميم الزلازل استعمال برنامج ايتاب
مع مراعاة التخفيضات اللازمة للعطالة Ig والانتقال المسموح
واختيار عامل R المناسب للجملة المفروضة المقاومة للزلازل
تناسب العناصر المشاركة في المفاومة
ولا داعي للخروج والعودة وتبديل المقاطع بفرضيات اخرى
- ثم من اجل البلاطات والكمرات العادية
يمكن الذهاب الى الحل اليدوي او برنامج سبف
وهو قد لا يحتاج للتخفيضات التي ذكرتها 
فتخفيض التورشن صحيح في الكمرات العادية
وليس اطارات مقاومة للعزوم 
-واظن من الأفضل تجزئة الأسئلة وتحديد نوع السؤال لتكون الاجابة صحيحة
وتعم الفائدة والمشاركة للجميع
تحياتي


----------



## Fady.Joseph (9 أبريل 2016)

---------------------------
[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][/COLOR]جواب السؤال الثاني
- لا حدود او شروط على عدد
ومكان شكل الاطارات وموقعها
- يمكن اختيار اطار واحد او اثنان او اكثر
في مقاومة القوى الأفقية
[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/RIGHT]
- والاطارات الزلزالية هي نفس شكل واطوال
للحمولات الشاقولية
تحياتي[/QUOTE]

شكرا على اهتمامك ورحابة صدرك كالعادة دكتور يوسف

اذا يمكنني ان اعتبر جميع الاعمدة في المنشأ جزء من اطار ما مهما كان شكل توزعها في المسقط .. اذا اردت ان تكون كل الاعمدة جزء من اطار ما ان المهم ات تتحقق شروط الكود من حيث الوصل عند العقد مع الجوائز وايضا اثناء النمذجة ان لا نعمل (realease) لاي منها .. اذا كان كلامي صحيح فعند دراسة اي منشأ لمقاومة الزلازل بطريقة الاطارات فقط او بطريقة اطارات مع جدران قص ان نستخدم كل الاعمدة في مقاومة القوة الافقية وان لانختار عدد محدد من الاطارات


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (10 أبريل 2016)

Fady.Joseph قال:


> ---------------------------
> [/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][/COLOR]جواب السؤال الثاني
> - لا حدود او شروط على عدد
> ومكان شكل الاطارات وموقعها
> ...



شكرا على اهتمامك ورحابة صدرك كالعادة دكتور يوسف

اذا يمكنني ان اعتبر جميع الاعمدة في المنشأ جزء من اطار ما مهما كان شكل توزعها في المسقط .. اذا اردت ان تكون كل الاعمدة جزء من اطار ما ان المهم ات تتحقق شروط الكود من حيث الوصل عند العقد مع الجوائز وايضا اثناء النمذجة ان لا نعمل (realease) لاي منها .. اذا كان كلامي صحيح فعند دراسة اي منشأ لمقاومة الزلازل بطريقة الاطارات فقط او بطريقة اطارات مع جدران قص ان نستخدم كل الاعمدة في مقاومة القوة الافقية وان لانختار عدد محدد من الاطارات[/QUOTE]
- طبعا هذا افضل في حال امكانية ادخال جميع الاطارات
وهذا يعود لحكمة وخبرة المصمم 
فالكود يسمح بذلك وفي حال تواجد جدران قصية كافية
فبعض الزملاء يفضلون عدم مشاركة الاطارات
لتوفير الحديد الكثيف في الاعمدة وارضاء للمالك

تحياتي


----------



## Fady.Joseph (15 أبريل 2016)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> كل هذه المداخلات والملف المرفق موجودة وجاءت في الصفحات السابقة
> ومناقشة مداخلات الزملاء يمكن الرجوع اليها
> - هذا جدول عام لتخفيض العطالة Ig الى Icr لجميع الحالات في الزلازل
> والانعطاف حالة العزم Mcr وسهم الانتقال وغيره
> ...


- ما نقصده وكما جاء في الكود السوري
يجب التفريق بين تشققات الانعطاف وتشققات الزلازل
- تخفيض العطالة ملزم في حال الزلازل والزامية تشكل
المفصل اللدن بغض النظر عن تواجد تشققات الانعطاف للقسم المشدود
- يعني في حال تواجد جملة اطارات عادية غير مقاومة للعزوم
لا يتطلب منها تشكل مفاصل لدنة فلا داعي للتخفيض 
رغم تواجد تشققات انعطاف
التخفيض ملزم في حال التشققات ناتجة من قوة الزلازل فقط

ملف التخفيض:




الملفات المرفقة





الكود السوري والمقطع المتشقق.pdf‏ (196.9 كيلوبايت, 2 مشاهدات)
[/QUOTE]

تحياتي دكتور يوسف
عند تواجد تشققات الانعطاف للقسم المشدود في عناصر المنشأ 
هل تؤخذ هذه التشققات بعين الاعتبار في النمذجة عن طريق البرامج 
وهل تكون لكافة عناصر المنشأ أم ان تشققات الانعطاف للعناصر لها متطلبات
خاصة يحددها الكود السوري بالتفصيل
عطفا على مداخلة سابقة لك دكتور لماذا تخفيض العطالة يعطي مقطع اصغر وبالتالي تسليح اصغر .. 
هل المقطع المتشقق يؤدي الى زيادة الانتقال فقط
تحياتي


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (15 أبريل 2016)

Fady.Joseph قال:


> - ما نقصده وكما جاء في الكود السوري
> يجب التفريق بين تشققات الانعطاف وتشققات الزلازل
> - تخفيض العطالة ملزم في حال الزلازل والزامية تشكل
> المفصل اللدن بغض النظر عن تواجد تشققات الانعطاف للقسم المشدود
> ...



تحياتي دكتور يوسف
عند تواجد تشققات الانعطاف للقسم المشدود في عناصر المنشأ 
هل تؤخذ هذه التشققات بعين الاعتبار في النمذجة عن طريق البرامج 
وهل تكون لكافة عناصر المنشأ أم ان تشققات الانعطاف للعناصر لها متطلبات
خاصة يحددها الكود السوري بالتفصيل
عطفا على مداخلة سابقة لك دكتور لماذا تخفيض العطالة يعطي مقطع اصغر وبالتالي تسليح اصغر .. 
هل المقطع المتشقق يؤدي الى زيادة الانتقال فقط
تحياتي[/QUOTE]

- الكود اعطى جدول عام حبث يتواجد عزم العطالة Ig في معادلة التصميم
يجب اخذ تأثير المفطع المنشقق في عين الاعتبار
ان كان من اجل الحمولات الشاقولية او الأفقية الزلزالية
وتوخذ العناصر التي تشارك في الانتقالات فقط وليس كل المنشأ
- فحين حساب الانتقالات الأفقية في الزلازل لا ندحل البلاطات
وحين المطلوب حساب انتقال طويل الأمد للبلاطات حمولات شاقولية
لا ندخل الجدران والأعمدة ويمكن اعتبارها غير متشققة والعامل =0.7
- عند تصميم التسليح نعتبر المقطع متشقق والخرسانة لا تقاوم
قوى شد والتسليح يقاوم كامل قوي الشد بغض النظر عن نسبة
التشقق
حيث قوى الشد في التسليح = قوى الضغط في الخرسانة
و مقطع التسليح ثابت.
ويحب ادخال تخفيض عامل المقطع المتشقق يدويا في النمذجة
قبل التحليل
تحياتي


----------

